# Let's make a dungeon



## Trainz (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a little experiment in mind...

Be advised that by adding content to this thread germane to the project, your content might be used (in whole or in part) in an upcoming 'Collective Dungeon' release. You will be given credit for your work, for which we will need your actual name * since we will have express your copyright over the material you provide. Be assured that the project is meant as a community activity with the intention to distribute it freely, though we (or other publishers) may also contact you in regards to your copywritten material for subsequent approval of other publication. Some of your material, by virtue of being current or derivative OGC, may also be used under the terms of the OGL. 

* Write your real name beside the name of your entry

I did a generic dungeon map, using Interactive Dunegon (http://www.geocities.com/trainz_ca/ID). I propose to all put our dungeon designing minds together and create this dungeon together. Everyone that feels like it can take a dungeon room number and design it. There is no big plot, so that any DM can plug it into his campaign with little or no preparation. Here are the guidelines:

- The main antagonists of this dungeon are Demons. There can also be other evil antagonists, under demonic control.
- Only the core 3.5 rules can be used. Only the Monster Manual.
- The dungeon is a level 14 adventure.
- The scale is 1 square = 5 feet
- The final room is room 29, in which is the BBEG (Big Bad Evil Girl), a Marilith named Blasphemy.
- The main pieces of furniture that can be used are: Small table, Large table, Wall torch, Columns (large and small), altars (large and small), crates, cupboards, chairs, barrels, chests, bed (small and large), monolith, coffin, bookcase, statues, well (or pool), small pedestal, bag, pile of coins. I will insert these features on the map later according to your descriptions. I will start with the first "room", and you can follow suit...







1- Cave entrance
2- Entry Hall
3- Great Corridor
4- Scriptorium of the damned
5- Forge
6- Waiting Room
7- Meeting Room
8- Hall of the Sword
9- Gate Room
10- Infested Larder
11- Quarters of Khargal the Defiler
12- Entertainment Lounge
13- Summoning Room
14- The Last Boudoir of Ghusk-Haleg the Dapper
15- Bruntel's Quarters
16- Fiendish minotaur-rogue Vlask's quarters
17- Guest quarters
18- Spy bolthole
19- Scrying Room
20- Lorantus’s Quarters
21- Abyssal Privy
22- Kallandrys’s Chamber
23- Shrine of the Incarnate Sorrow
24- Storage for gaming equipment
25- Trophy Display Area
26- Game court
27- Visitor team room
28- Home team room
29- Infernal Sanctuary (Blasphemy resides here)
30- Treasure Room

ROOM 1: The PC's are in a rough granite wall cave. A liquid that behaves like water is sliding down the walls in rivulets. _Close inspection will reveal that it's actually blood. If the PC's come within 5 feet of it, after 4 seconds the blood will burst in flames, the rivulets feeding the flames. It is non-threatening (unless touched), but the walls are continuously covered in waves of fire, forming an almost hypnotical pattern. If touched the PC's catch on fire, no save_. At the end of the cavern is a big plain ebony double-door. Flanking it on both sides are statues of women cradling a baby in their cupped arms. Close inspection will reveal that the women have sharp teeth and an evil grin. Close inspection of the baby's faces will show revulsion and horror.

The doors are locked (DC 30 to unlock) and hard to break through (Strength check DC 27).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll take 17 and 18.

*17. Guest Quarters*
_An extravagantly-curtained four-poster bed takes up the northeast corner of the room; three cots line the rest of the eastern wall, and a large table occupies the centre.  The room is richly furnished, the cold stone of walls and floor softened with thick rugs and tapestries depicting nightmarish scenes._

The guest quarters are currently occupied by a human sorcerer and his two bodyguards, here to treat with Blasphemy.

The negotiations are presently stalled; Multifarious feels no particular obligation to assist Blasphemy in a defence of the complex.  If attacked, the trio will defend themselves, but if given the option, they will elect to remain as bystanders in any conflict... unless one side or the other can make it worth their while to participate.

Multifarious is a very smooth talker, but has an unfortunate habit of twirling his black moustache when he is undertaking anything devious.

Farn and Ston generally stand around and glare a lot; Multifarious tends to treat them more as mobile decorations than people anyway, so they're used to not doing much talking.

*Definite D. Multifarious:* Male human sorcerer 12; CR 12; Medium humanoid (human); HD 12d4+12; hp 49; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10; Base Atk +6; Atk +6 melee (1d6-1, masterwork cold iron shod staff); Full Atk +6/+1 melee (1d6-1, masterwork cold iron shod staff); AL CE; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +9; Str 8, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 18 (20). 

Skills and Feats: Concentration +16, Bluff +19, Spellcraft +15; Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Greater Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration

1st: Charm Person, Enlarge Person, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile; 
2nd: False Life, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Web; 
3rd: Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Lightning Bolt; 
4th: Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation; 
5th: Teleport, Wall of Force; 
6th: Acid Fog

Possessions: Staff of Fire, Vest of Resistance +3, Cloak of Charisma +2

*Farn and Ston:* Male human fighter 9; CR 9; Medium humanoid (human); HD 9d10+18; hp 72; Init +5; Spd 20 ft.; AC 23, touch 11, flat-footed 22; Base Atk +9, Atk +15 melee (1d10+5 17-20/x2, masterwork cold iron bastard sword); Full Atk +15/+10 melee (1d10+5, 17-20/x2, masterwork cold iron bastard sword); AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8. 

Skills and Feats: Jump +15, Climb +15, Intimidate +11; Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Weapon Specialization (bastard sword), Greater Weapon Focus (bastard sword), Improved Critical (bastard sword), Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Initiative, Quick Draw

Possessions: +2 full plate, masterwork large steel shield, masterwork cold iron bastard sword, 2x Bead of Force

*18. Spy Bolthole*
_A pair of unidentifiable carcasses hang from hooks in the southwest corner; large chunks have been hacked or gnawed away.  A table and several chairs take up much of the space in the room.  Dozens of small stone tiles bearing stylised designs are scattered on the table's surface._

Blasphemy keeps her guests under surveillance via the secret passage linking this room to the Guest Quarters.  Between two and four Vrocks can generally be found here, coming and going via Greater Teleport.  Whenever the guests are in their room, at least one of the Vrocks will be stationed behind the secret door.

-Hyp.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 20, 2003)

*4. Scriptorium of the Damned*

	The entrance is a locked and trapped iron door. Scratched into the door’s surface are numerous intricate runes which appear to have been meticulously clawed into the door by some nefarious beast. The runes are in Abyssal and looks to be a list of assorted vile rites and the times that they are to be performed each day.

*Locked iron door*:2 in thick; Hardness 10; hp 60; Break (DC 28); Open Lock (DC 30).
*Horrid Wilting Trap*:CR 9; magical device; touch trigger (alarm); automatic reset; spell effect (Horrid Wilting, 15th-level wizard, 15d6 damage, DC 24 Fortitude save half); Search DC 32; Disable Device DC 34.

_A foul mixture of the smells of parchment and demonic sweat fills the air. Along the eastern and western walls are rows of small tables and tiny stools. Piles of parchment paper, bottles of ink, and an assortment of pens litter the tops of the tables. Against the northern wall is a pair of crudely built shelves choked with bundles of scrolls. Another table, this one bigger than the others rests against the southern wall near the door. Unlike the other tables this one is orderly with a neat stack of parchment and a row of different colored bottles. Pulled up to the table is an ornate chair made with a black polished wood with crimson cushions._

	This room is used by one of Blasphemy’s lieutenants as a workshop to scribe demonic literature and the occasional magical scroll. The head scribe is Lorantus a dark elf wiz13 and its his job to keep the 6 lowly quasit scribes in line.
	A portion of the room’s ceiling is actually an Illusionary Wall that leads to a 20 foot by 20 foot cubic space where a Retriever is stationed. If combat occurs in the room, on the following round the retriever will drop out of the ceiling to help defend the scriptorium.


*Lorantus, male drow, Wiz13*:CR 14; SZ M Humanoid (Elf); HD 13d4; hp 34; Init +7; Spd 30 ft; AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; Base Atk +6; Grp +6; Atk +2 dagger +8 melee (1d4+2 /19-20); Full Atk +2 dagger +8/+3 melee (1d4+2 /19-20); SQ darkvision 120 ft, drow traits, spell-like abilities; SR 24; AL NE; SV Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +9; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 8, Int 18, Wis 13, Cha 14.

_Skills_: Concentration +15, Craft (Alchemy) +10, Decipher Script +16, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +14, Knowledge (History) +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +8, Listen +5, Search +6, Spellcraft +14, Spot +8.

_Feats_: Dodge, Empower Spell, Greater Spell Focus (Evoc), Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Spell Focus (Evoc), Toughness

_Spells prepared_ (4/5/5/5/5/3/2/1; save DC 14 + spell level, or DC 16 + spell level for Evocation spells): 0 -- _daze, detect magic, mage hand, mending;_ 1st -- _burning hands, chill touch, color spray, mage armor, magic missile;_ 2nd -- _blur, cat’s grace, ghoul touch, hideous laughter, shatter;_ 3rd -- _dispel magic (2), _Empower _ray of enfeeblement, fireball, haste, protection from energy;_ 4th -- _dimension door, ice storm, stoneskin, summon monster IV;_ 5th -- Quicken _magic missile, passwall, wall of stone;_ 6th -- Quicken _mirror image, true seeing;_ 7th -- _mage’s sword._

_Possessions_:dagger +2, amulet of natural armor +2, bracers of armor +4, potion of cure moderate wounds (2), arcane scroll of true seeing, spellbook, 35sp, 28gp, 51pp, bloodstone gem (50gp).

_Description_:Lorantus is a wizened drow of insurmountable age which has yet to slow the dark elf down. He always wears his dark ink-stained robes which hang loosely on his gaunt frame and he keeps his long white hair braided in an ponytail.

_Motives_:The drow knows most of his life is behind him and unlike many of his brothers of the dark arts, he doesn’t relish the thought of becoming an unliving pile of bones to cheat death. Instead he made a demonic pact, for his help in running the Scriptorium, the demons give him a supply of a magical drug that stops the aging process. While he spends his free time grumbling about doing petty scribe work, secretly he enjoys the work. Its a lot better than being back in the underdark and under the bootheels of the drow maidens.


*Quasit* (6): CR 2; SZ T Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil); HD 3d8; hp 13; Init +7; Spd 20 ft, fly 50 ft; AC 18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15;  Base Atk +3; Grp -6; Atk Claw +8 melee (1d3-1 plus poison) and bite +3 melee (1d4-1); Full Atk 2 claws +8 melee (1d3-1 plus poison) and bite +3 melee (1d4-1); SA Poison, spell-like abilities; SQ  Alternate form, damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 2, immunity to poison, resistance to fire 10; AL CE; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +4; Str 8, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10.

_Skills_:Bluff +6, Diplomacy +2, Disguise +0 (+2 acting), Hide +17, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Listen +7, Move Silently +9, Search +6, Spellcraft +6, Spot +6

_Feats_:Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse

SA -- _Poison (Ex)_:Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

SA -- _Spell-Like Abilities_:At will—detect good, detect magic, and invisibility (self only); 1/day—cause fear (as the spell, except that its area is a 30-foot radius from the quasit, save DC 11). Caster level 6th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
Once per week a quasit can use commune to ask six questions. The ability otherwise works as the spell (caster level 12th).

SQ -- _Alternate Form (Su)_:A quasit can assume other forms at will as a standard action. This ability functions as a polymorph spell cast on itself (caster level 12th), except that a quasit does not regain hit points for changing form, and any individual quasit can assume only one or two forms no larger than Medium. Common forms include bat, monstrous centipede, toad, and wolf. A quasit in alternate form loses its poison attack.


*Retriever*:CR 11; SZ H Construct (extraplanar); HD 10d10+80; hp 135; Init +3; Spd 50 ft (10 sq); AC 21 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +7; Grp +25; Atk claw +15 melee (2d6+10) and eye ray +8 ranged touch; Full Atk 4 claws +15 melee (2d6+10) and bite +10 melee (1d8+5) and eye ray +8 ranged touch; Reach 10 ft; SA Eye rays, find target, improved grab; SQ Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, low-light vision; AL CE; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 31, Dex 17, Con --, Int --, Wis 11, Cha 1.

SA -- _Eye Rays (Su)_:A retriever’s eyes can produce four different magical rays with a range of 100 feet. Each round, it can fire one ray as a free action. A particular ray is usable only once every 4 rounds. A retriever can fire an eye ray in the same round that it makes physical attacks. The save DC for all rays is 18. The save DC is Dexterity-based.
The four eye effects are: 
Fire: Deals 12d6 points of fire damage to the target (Reflex half ).
Cold: Deals 12d6 points of cold damage to the target (Reflex half ).
Electricity: Deals 12d6 points of electricity damage to the target (Reflex half ).
Petrification: The target must succeed on a Fortitude save or turn to stone permanently.


_Tactics_:If Lorantus or the Quasits are alerted to the PCs, the quasits will go invisible and Lorantus will start casting buff spells in the following order: haste, mage armor, stoneskin, and cat’s grace.
Lorantus is willing to talk if the PCs don’t act hostile, but he is quite aware that as a dark elf in a demon lair he doesn’t give the greatest of impressions to goodly adventurer types. If the PCs do strike up a conversation with Lorantus he will claim to be just an old scribe working on copying an endless supply of texts, which is pretty much the truth. The quasits, if invisible will try to sneak past the PCs and take up positions behind them, possibly near any obvious spellcasters, two will fly off and try to find some backup. If the quasits are visible and the PCs are still willing to talk then the quasits will sit at their tables and try to act non-threatening by chewing on their pens, shuffling papers, and pretending to be asleep.
If battle erupts Lorantus will first use his spell-like ability to create a sphere of darkness to conceal the room and then move away from the PCs.The quasits, if not already invisible, will go invisible and surround any obvious spellcasters in an attempt to disrupt spellcasting. The retriever in the hidden ceiling space will wait till the room is cloaked in darkness then will drop down into the magical darkness and guard the drow wizard. In the following rounds Lorantus will cast haste if not already hasted, then will use his scroll of true seeing.
The drow is very aware of his severe physical weakness and will try to keep the retriever between him and any tough looking PCs. While the demons are fearless and will fight to the death, Lorantus is deeply afraid of death and if things go badly will try to escape, hiding in one of the other occupied rooms.


_Treasure_: The scrolls on the northern shelves are all mundane in nature and are written in Abyssal. They mostly deal with demonic worship and are worthless. However a search check (DC 24) will uncover 5 manuscripts written in Abyssal that could be important.

Manuscript #1: *The History of Forbidden Magic*
_A crumbling heap of parchment paper bound together with rough twine._
Clarity: The text is unclear due to significant damage and missing parts. (Int check DC15 to understand)
Appraisal: DC 24. If someone makes an effort to read it, they will find it has a lot of useful information.
Reading Time: 2 weeks (provided the Int check succeeded)
Reading Benefit: The text contains spell formulas for the spells _enervation, finger of death, _and_ symbol of pain_.
Value: 450gp

Manuscript #2: *Chronicles of the Blood War*
_Looks to be an unfinished work that is written on some pieces of parchment and stored in a bone case._
Clarity: The text is very clear.
Appraisal: DC 15. It’s easy to determine that the manuscript has no useful information.
Reading Time: 2 days
Reading Benefit: None, but the text is fairly interesting.
Value: 625gp

Manuscript #3: *Theology of the Unbound Demon*
_Several pages of parchment rolled up and held by a cord made from the sinew of some creature._
Clarity: The text is hard to understand (Int check DC 10).
Appraisal: DC 25. With some work, a person can make sense of the book, which will reveal it is reasonably useful.
Reading Time: 1d6 days (provided the Int check succeeded)
Reading Benefit: At the cost of 400xp the reader gains +2 to Knowledge (Religion) skill checks.
Value: 100gp

Manuscript #4: *Common Superstitions Regarding Demons*
_A damaged, but still readable scroll which details various myths about Demons._
Clarity: The text is of average clarity.
Appraisal: DC 20. A small study will show that the text contains no useful information and is factually wrong.
Reading Time: Immediate, mostly because there is apparently nothing to study.
Reading Benefit: None, and the writing is bad and uninteresting.
Value: 5gp

Manuscript #5: *The Complete Guide to the Abyss*
_This appears to be only a torn page from a book which features a crude map of the 586th layer of the Abyss with some writing on the reverse side._
Clarity: The text is nearly unintelligible due to having an author that was apparently suffering from mental illness (Int check DC 25).
Appraisal: DC 28. If someone somehow manages to make sense of it, they will find it reasonably useful.
Reading Time: 1d4 months (provided  the Int check succeeded)
Reading Benefit: At the cost of 300xp the reader gains +4 to Knowledge (The Planes) skill checks.
Value: 750gp


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 20, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> ...Close inspection of the baby's faces will show revulsion and horror....



I'm very familiar with that expression! Feed a baby some spinach, and you can see it, too... 

I'll wait and take one of the later rooms.

(pssst... I think you guys are supposed to be creating the rooms in order. So somebody posts a description of room 2, then somebody posts a description of room 3... that way, the dungeon stays semi-coherent all the way through. It might not work out right if you work on a room before you know what's in the rooms before it.)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> (pssst... I think you guys are supposed to be creating the rooms in order.)




Not stated in the RAW!  "Take a dungeon room number" was all he said!

-Hyp.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14 all need to be tied together somehow.  Otherwise, PCs won't have any incentive to open those rooms.  They'll be like, "screw this, we're going home."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> 8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14 all need to be tied together somehow.  Otherwise, PCs won't have any incentive to open those rooms.  They'll be like, "screw this, we're going home."




Give that area a theme and some guidelines, then 

-Hyp.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

One other thing - there needs to be an additional secret door in the hallway between rooms #7 and #23. Otherwise, PCs will walk down the hallway to the right from room #7, and go "huh, dead end. Let's search for a secret door."  I would suggest putting a secret door right at the intersection so that it's not obvious.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Give that area a theme and some guidelines, then
> 
> -Hyp.




Very well.  I'll take the area "encapsulating" rooms 8-14, and I'll take rooms 15 and 16.  Will have to think on those....

Probably post something tomorrow since it's 1 am now.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> One other thing - there needs to be an additional secret door in the hallway between rooms #7 and #23. Otherwise, PCs will walk down the hallway to the right from room #7, and go "huh, dead end. Let's search for a secret door."  I would suggest putting a secret door right at the intersection so that it's not obvious.




I disagree that it's necessary.  Rooms 7 and 23 are "public"; the corridor is "backstage".  The doors are secret from the east/south, but if you're on the Room 24 side, it's assumed you already know they're there.

The secret doors are designed to prevent people getting to room 24, not to prevent traffic between 7 and 23.

-Hyp.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I disagree that it's necessary.  Rooms 7 and 23 are "public"; the corridor is "backstage".  The doors are secret from the east/south, but if you're on the Room 24 side, it's assumed you already know they're there.
> 
> The secret doors are designed to prevent people getting to room 24, not to prevent traffic between 7 and 23.
> 
> -Hyp.




Well, this may be, I suppose, but if you've gone by way of room 7, and then you find the secret door, you're going to automatically figure out that there is one on the backside of room 23 as well.  I guess it's a matter of architecture.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Well, this may be, I suppose, but if you've gone by way of room 7, and then you find the secret door, you're going to automatically figure out that there is one on the backside of room 23 as well.  I guess it's a matter of architecture.




But if they've found the secret door in room 7, _it doesn't matter_ if they know there's one to room 23.  They can get to room 23 via the public corridors already.

From room 1: You can get to room 7.  You can get to room 23.  You can't get to room 24.  It's secret.

... unless you find _either_ of the secret doors.  Now you can get to rooms 7, 23, _and_ 24.  Room 24 is no longer secret... so who cares if you can deduce the other secret door?  It's not protecting any secrets any more.

-Hyp.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

The Area around rooms 8-14.  

The fiendish minotaur-rogue Vlask patrols the area around rooms 8-14, ensuring that anyone that is in these hallways that shouldn't be is dealt a swift, and precise death.  Vlask patrols while invisible, and remains invisible most of the time.  When he encounters anyone in the hallway, he will approach from the party's rear flank, and sneak attack anyone in the rear.  He will then activate his Ring of Blinking, and while ethereal, will move into one of the inner rooms 8-14.   While in this inner room, Vlask will use his Spring Attack ability to move through the walls while blinking to attack anyone in the outside hallways.  Since rooms 8-14 are all locked, he secure in here unless anyone ventures into the room in the same manner.  If he sees someone enter an inner room that he is in (Spot +19), he will activate the Ring of Invisibility, and will attempt to sneak attack them.  He will then discretely Blink and move out and into an adjacent inner room to keep his foes guessing.  Anyone attempting to pick a lock on any door in this area will incur his immediate wrath in the form of a sneak attack coupled with Smite Good with his Power Attack option at a +5 to damage, since his opponent will be flat-footed while picking the lock.


```
[b]Fiendish Minotaur Rog11 (extraplanar)[/b]
Large Monstrous Humanoid
Hit Dice:		6d8+11d6+34 (99 hp)
Initiative:		+5 (+1 Dex, Improved Initiative)
Speed:			30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:		15 (+1 Dex, –1 size, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed — (see text)
Base Attack/Grapple:	+14/+22
Attack:			Greataxe +17 melee (3d6+6/x3) or gore +17 melee (1d8+4)
Full Attack:		Greataxe +17/+12 melee (3d6+6/x3) and gore +12 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach:		10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:	Powerful charge 4d6+6, smite good, sneak attack +6d6
Special Qualities:	Trapfinding, trap sense +3, Evasion, Uncanny 
			dodge, Improved Uncanny dodge, 
			Darkvision 60 ft., natural cunning, scent, 
			damage reduction 10/magic, 
			resistance to cold 10, resistance to fire 10, 
			spell resistance 22
Saves:			Fort +9, Ref +12, Will +8
Abilities:		Str 19, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills:			Hide +12, Intimidate +8, Listen +19, 
			Move Silently +12, Search +14, Spot +19
Feats:			Great Fortitude, Power Attack, Track, 
			Dodge, Mobility, Improved Initiative, Spring Attack
Environment:		Underground
Organization:		Solitary, pair, or gang (3–4)
Challenge Rating:	17
Treasure:		Ring of Invisibility, Ring of Blinking, Ghost Touch GreatAxe +2
Alignment:		Usually chaotic Evil 
Advancement:		By character class
Level Adjustment:	+4

A minotaur stands more than 7 feet tall and weighs about 700 pounds.
Minotaurs speak Giant.
COMBAT
Powerful Charge (Ex): A minotaur typically begins a battle by charging at an 
opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to 
the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a 
single gore attack with a +9 attack bonus that deals 4d6+6 points of damage.

Natural Cunning (Ex): Although minotaurs are not especially intelligent, they 
possess innate cunning and logical ability. This gives them immunity to maze 
spells, prevents them from ever becoming lost, and enables them to track 
enemies. Further, they are never caught flat-footed.

Skills: Minotaurs have a +4 racial bonus on Search, Spot, and Listen checks.

Smite Good (Su): Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to 
deal 17 extra points of damage against a good foe.
```


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> But if they've found the secret door in room 7, _it doesn't matter_ if they know there's one to room 23.  They can get to room 23 via the public corridors already.
> 
> From room 1: You can get to room 7.  You can get to room 23.  You can't get to room 24.  It's secret.
> 
> ...




Well, if you wanted to be mean, you could put an additional secret door on the LEFT side of the hallway from room 7.  That way, it would appear to be just a secret hallway between rooms 7 and 23.  That would be kind of mean, though.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 20, 2003)

This is amusing and can't wait to see how you structure the credits for it when it makes it to EN Journal.

Just to add my 2 cents: Area 7 should be some kind of false throne room where an underling pretends to be the BBEG. While he and his entourage fight the party, one of them rings a warning bell that alert the real ruler in area 26 or 29. Perhaps put a lever on the back/side wall of 7 with a dashed line through the black area to indicate a level and bell system.

And if you go crypt instead of lair, obviously area 7 becomes a false crypt. Everything else still applies.

Enjoy.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll do area 5.

Are we limited to the main pieces of furniture? I got it in my head that it would make an interesting forge/armory type room populated by some salamanders.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow guys, with all the ENWorld downtime, I didin't expect such a show-up for this !

I have to go to a christmas thingy party thing, but I'll compile all the info tomorrow and clean your submissions up (make them coherent), so that further posters have an easier job.

Great !


----------



## tarchon (Dec 21, 2003)

26.  Game Court

<i>A large chamber opens up before you.  Its vaulted ceiling reaches to the height of over four men standing on each other's shoulders.  The ceiling is scarred and pitted, as are the grimy stone walls - many of the gouges appear to be clawed out of the stone.   Towards the center of the room, you can make out a giant grotesquely purplish mushroom with tentacles that gently undulate around a large ring of shiny yellow metal that hangs from the ceiling directly over the strange fungus.  It resembles a nightmarish tire-swing.  
The floor is littered with small scraps of refuse, though through them and numerous splatters of dried liquid, most likely blood, you can discern long chalked and painted lines that seem to trace out geometrical shapes.  Many of these lines continue even up the walls and wrap around the ceiling.
Two wooden doors face you from the opposite side of the room and a stack of wooden benches rests against the middle of the left wall.
</i>

This large high-vaulted room, whatever its original intent, is now used primarily for demonic team sports competitions.  The walls are splattered with numerous varieties of old gore and are chipped and scratched from countless rough encounters with demon horn and claw.  Ragged bits of humanoid and occasionally demon lie about the floor.  A giant rat nests in a burrow that emerges from the W wall in the NW corner of the room, and it lives mainly off of what it scrounges here.  The rat is however unlikely to nibble anyone who doesn't remain motionless for at least a few minutes.
The floor, ceiling (25 ft high), and walls are painted with long lines, following patterns that defy comprehension by any mind but the Abyssal, and these serve as boundary markings for a variety of unearthly sports played by the demons.  To the uninitiated, these could easily be mistaken for goetic boundaries, like pentagrams and thaumaturgical circles, however a successful DC 15 Knowledge (Arcana) check will be sufficient to recognize that the construction of the lines is not consistent with any known form of summoning magic.
Several sturdy wooden benches are stacked along the E wall, and are used for spectator seating.  These are also rather beaten up, as spectating at such events is almost as hazardous as participating. 
In the middle of the room, a large (4 ft. inner diameter, 6 ft. outer diameter, 3 in. thick - wt. approx 1 ton) brass ring is suspended above a large tentacled mushroom (a violet fungus) with thick iron chains.  This ring is used as a goal in several games, and an elaborate frieze is cast into its faces, depicting scenes of a multiarmed demoness conquering and defeating a wide variety of humanoids and demons in sport and battle (value approx. 10000 GP).  If any part of a humanoid-shaped object passes through the ring, a <i>magic mouth</i> on the N wall appears and bellows, in the Abyssal speech, the word "goal."  Any creatures in room 7 or west thereof will notice this on a DC 15 Listen check, DC 10 in adjacent rooms 25, 27, and particularly for the vrocks in 28.
The fungus is staked down to the floor to prevent it from wandering away from the goal - its purpose is merely to add an additional challenge to games as it will try to intercept creatures and objects thrust at the ring.
The doors to 25, and 27 are locked (DC 15, skeleton key); the door to 28 is as well, though a skeleton key is in the lock.  The vrocks in 28 are engaged in boisterous trash-talking and may be heard through the door with a DC 10 Listen check.

27. Visitor Team Room

This room is used as the "locker" room for visiting teams on the rare occasion when another demon nabob fields one.  Otherwise and currently, it serves as storage for game equipment.  Prominently, one will find 11 large paddles, resembling lacrosse sticks but constructed from humanoid ribcages reinforced with a noxious-smelling green laquer that retains a certain sliminess even when dry.  Also to be found are numerous sticks, bats, whips, and balls constructed from (presumably) animal bladders. 
Hanging on one wall, in a place of obvious importance, is a rough leather straitjacket (M sized), with numerous obvious repairs.  This item radiates magic (moderate strength, <i>Transmutation</i> type) and has several important magical properties.  First, a living creature bound in the jacket levitates (per the spell) automatically to a height halfway between the floor and ceiling, such that the subject is balanced in the middle of the space.   A subject released into open air above ground levitates without stopping, until it ceases to qualify as "living."  Second, every d4+2 rounds, the subject is randomly teleported (effectively by <i>dimension door</i>) horizontally 1d20 ft from its current position (roll d8 for direction), though this effect only works within line of sight and never teleports the subject into a wall.   The demons use this device as a "ball cover" in several demented amusements.

Both doors are normally locked.  The door to 26 uses the same simple skeleton key as all the doors to 26 (DC 15).  This functions primarily to remind any non-Tanar'ri servants that they aren't supposed to be here.

The doors from here and room 28 to the corridor to 29 are opened by a pair of keys held by Blasphemy.  One key goes in each door to the corridor and they must be turned simultaneously in order for the door to open.  Both locks (DC 30) must be successfully opened to make the two doors open.  A Find Traps check (DC 25) will reveal how this dual mechanism works.

28. Home Team Room

This room contains a large bench and numerous pieces of practice equipment, similar that in 27 but of lower quality.  If they have not been alerted by activity nearby, two vrocks will be found in this room preparing for a game of one-on-one indoor q'tcherbi'jin.

The door to 26 is locked (DC 15 skeleton key).  For the door to the corridor to 29, see the room 27 description.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 21, 2003)

O.K., here is where we stand:

1-4-17-18-26-27-28 are done (I recommend raising the open lock DC's of rooms 26-27-28, and include a strength check DC as well).
8 to 16 are put aside for Die Kluge

5 is put aside for Third Wizard (go ahead with the forge thingy, I found a way to make anvil, furnace...)

That leaves rooms 2-3-6-7-19-20-21-22-23-24-25-29-30.

I recommend room 30 to contain Blasphemy's treasure (and probably the treasure of other critters as well... we can assume Blasphemy will amass their share, beeing the leader and all). I am very impressed with rooms 4, 17, and 18. The rest is quite nifty though.

Full credits will be inserted in the finished completed module. If you want your real names in, please include it in your room's descriptions (by editing your post).

Come on guys, only... 13 rooms to go ! (not including those put aside for Third Wizard and Die Kluge).


----------



## tarchon (Dec 21, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> O.K., here is where we stand:
> 
> 1-4-17-18-26-27-28 are done (I recommend raising the open lock DC's of rooms 26-27-28, and include a strength check DC as well).



Wouldn't it make more sense for you to give a default strength rating for the interior doors rather than have everyone specify the strength of every door?


----------



## Trainz (Dec 21, 2003)

Absolutely.

The doors that you guys want locked are DC 30 to unlock and hard to break through, strength check DC 27.

Keep in mind that open locks can be done with a take 20, so a 4th level rogue with 7 ranks and 16 dex can achieve it all the time (which is why I thought DC 15 was too low). As for breaking through, once again this can be achieved with a take 20, so if there's at least one party member with a Strength 20, DC 27 can also be achieved all the time (with a ram, crowbar, or assistance).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 21, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I recommend room 30 to contain Blasphemy's treasure (and probably the treasure of other critters as well... we can assume Blasphemy will amass their share, beeing the leader and all).




That's why I didn't give the Vrocks in 18 any treasure - I figured it would either be in their barracks or in a treasure room.

You know, it's mean, and very Nethacky, but I'm almost inclined to remove the corridor between 29 and 30.

Blasphemy and any of her lieutenants who'd be authorised to go into the treasure room can all Greater Teleport at will.  You might want guests to be able to enter your throne room, so the passages between 7/23 and 24 make sense.  But why would you make it easy for intruders to reach your treasure room?

I figure if the PCs want to get there, they should either need to bully a demon into giving up the teleport coordinates, or require a Scroll of Magic Mapping and a Wand of Digging.

-Hyp.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is room 20 and 21.


*20. Lorantus’s Quarters*

*Locked strong wooden door*:2 in thick; Hardness 5; hp 20; Break (DC 25); Open Lock (DC 28).

The room is under the effects of a _desecrate_ and _unhallow (bane)_ spell cast by a 15th level cleric.

_The door opens to a fairly unexceptional bedroom. In the SW corner is a small bed consisting of a lumpy mattress draped in old blankets and supported on a stone dias. Hanging east of the bed on the south wall is a large faded tapestry depicting an immense cavern with countless narrow waterfalls cascading from the walls and ceiling into a large underground lake which is surrounded by a forest of brightly colored fungus and lichen. Against the western wall is an old dresser with its black paint cracked and peeling. A small table and chair occupy the NE corner. A dirty bowl, a bottle of wine, and an assortment of clutter rests on the table top. _

This is Lorantus the dark elf scribe’s room, though he rarely is here. Hiding in the walls of the room is a swarm of 8 spectres which will attack any non-evil beings that enter the room. The spectres were once a group of drow sent to capture Lorantus after he escaped his home. They were wiped out by Lorantus’s new friends and were created into undead minions for his amusement. 


*Advanced Spectre* (8): CR 8; SZ M Undead (Incorporeal); HD 11d12; hp 84 Init +7; Spd 40 ft, fly 80 ft (perfect); AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 13;  Base Atk +5; Grp --; Atk incorporeal touch +8 melee (1d8 plus energy drain); Full Atk 2 incorporeal touch +8 melee (1d8 plus energy drain); SA Energy drain, create spawn; SQ Darkvision 60 ft, incorporeal traits, +2 turn resistance, sunlight powerlessness, undead traits, unnatural aura; AL LE; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +9; Str --, Dex 16, Con --, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 15.

_Skills_:Hide +18, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Religion) +12, Listen +20, Search +15, Spot +16, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks).

_Feats_: Ability Focus (Energy Drain), Alertness, Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative.

SA -- _Energy Drain (Su)_:Living creatures hit by a spectre’s incorporeal touch attack gain two negative levels. The DC is 15 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the spectre gains 5 temporary hit points.

SA -- _Create Spawn (Su)_:Any humanoid slain by a spectre becomes a spectre in 1d4 rounds. Spawn are under the command of the spectre that created them and remain enslaved until its death. They do not possess any of the abilities they had in life.

SQ -- _Sunlight Powerlessness (Ex)_:Spectres are powerless in natural sunlight (not merely a daylight spell) and flee from it. A spectre caught in sunlight cannot attack and can take only a single move or attack action in a round.

SQ -- _Unnatural Aura (Su)_:Animals, whether wild or domesticated, can sense the unnatural presence of a spectre at a distance of 30 feet. They do not willingly approach nearer than that and panic if forced to do so; they remain panicked as long as they are within that range.

_Tactics_:The spectres will wait for the PCs to fully enter the room before attacking. They know they are more powerful while under the the room’s desecrate and unhallow spells and they will try to trap the PCs in the room to keep this advantage.


*Dresser*: The drawers are packed with clothing. A search (DC 26) will turn up a hidden compartment in one of the drawers. Inside is a silver brooch in the shape of a spider with black pearl eyes (2000gp) wrapped in a black silk cloth.

*Table*: The bottle of wine is drow in origin (appraisal DC 24) and worth 800gp to a wine merchant. Also on the table is a large iron key with several small glowing runes etched on its surface. This key opens the door to room 4 and bypasses the magical trap on the door.

*Tapestry*: The tapestry is a beautiful work of art created by deep gnomes (appraisal DC 28) that is worth 6000gp and weighs 30lb.

*Secret Door*: Search DC 28 or DC 18 if tapestry is pulled back or removed. Located behind the tapestry is a secret door that leads to a small 5 by 10 ft. compartment which contains a locked and trapped wooden chest.

*Strong Wooden Chest*;Hardness 5; hp 20; Break (DC 20); Open Lock (DC 25).
*Acid Arrow Trap*:CR 6; magical device; touch trigger (alarm); automatic reset; multiple traps (two simultaneous acid arrow traps); Atk +9 ranged touch and +9 ranged touch; spell effect (Acid Arrow, 13th-level wizard, 2d4 damage for 5 rounds); Search DC 27; Disable Device DC 27. Note: this is really two CR 4 acid arrow traps that fire simultaneously, using the same trigger and reset.

Inside the chest is a spellbook and a sack that contains 400pp.

_Spellbook_:0 -- _arcane mark, detect magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic;_ 1st -- _alarm, burning hands, comprehend languages, identify, mage armor, ray of enfeeblement;_ 2nd -- _acid arrow, blur, cat’s grace, ghoul touch, hideous laughter, shatter;_ 3rd -- _blink, dispel magic, fireball, illusionary script, haste, protection from energy;_ 4th -- _confusion, dimension door, illusionary wall, shout, stoneskin;_ 5th -- _dismissal, feeblemind, passwall, wall of stone;_ 6th -- _forceful hand, symbol of fear, true seeing;_ 7th -- _mage’s sword, spell turning;_ 8th -- _polar ray_.



*21. Abyssal Privy*

Entrance is through an unlocked wooden door. On the door, scrawled in blood, is a series of strange runes. The message is in Abyssal and reads “keep door closed... or I’ll rip out your entrails.”

_A horrendously foul odor lingers in the air here and the large pit in the SW corner seems to be the source of the reeking stench. Besides the streaks of blood, gore, and other filth that cover all the surfaces, the stone chamber seems to be bare. A pair of squat pale humanoid creatures occupy the room, one of which is busy trying to sweep up the filth on the floor with a broom, the other is emptying a bucket of gore into the pit._

This is where all the waste in the dungeon goes, where it is unceremoniously tossed into the pit. The two creatures in the room are dretch workers who will, at any sign of violence, waddle around the room flailing their arms in a weak attempt to escape.

The pit is 50 ft. deep, but most of it is filled by a massive fiendish black pudding that has been thriving on the organic waste it’s been fed. Any sounds of combat in the room draws the black pudding out from the pit.


*Dretch* (2): CR 2; SZ S Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil); HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 16 (+1 size, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16; Base Atk +2; Grp -1; Atk claw +4 melee (1d6+1); Full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d6+1) and bite +2 melee (1d4); SA Spell-like abilities, summon demon; SQ Damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, telepathy 100 ft; AL CE; SV Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 5, Wis 11, Cha 11.

_Skills_:Hide +9, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spot +5, Search +2, Survival +0 (+2 following tracks).

_Feats_:Multiattack.

SA -- _Spell-Like Abilities_:1/day—scare (DC 12), stinking cloud (DC 13). Caster level 2nd. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

SA -- _Summon Demon (Sp)_:Once per day a dretch can attempt to summon another dretch with a 35% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 1st-level spell.

SQ -- _Telepathy (Su)_retches can communicate telepathically with creatures within 100 feet that speak Abyssal.


*Opcis, Advanced Fiendish Black Pudding*: CR 12; SZ G Ooze (Extraplanar); HD 20d10+160; hp 265; Init -2; Spd 20 ft, climb 20 ft; AC 9 (-4 size, -2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 3, flat-footed 9; Base Atk +15; Grp +34; Atk slam +18 melee (4d6+11 plus 2d6 acid); Full Atk slam +18 melee (4d6+11 plus 2d6 acid); Reach 10 ft; SA Acid, constrict 3d6+4 plus 2d6 acid, improved grab, smite good; SQ Blindsight 60 ft, damage reduction 10/magic, split, ooze traits, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10; SR 25; AL NE; SV Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 25, Dex 6, Con 26, Int 3, Wis 1, Cha 1.

_Skills_:Climb +16, Search +5, Spot +10. Note: a Black pudding has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.

_Feats_: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack, Power Attack.

SA -- _Acid (Ex)_: The creature secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly, but does not affect stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage, and the opponent’s armor and clothing dissolve and become useless immediately unless they succeed on DC 21 Reflex saves. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a black pudding also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 21 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based.
The pudding’s acidic touch deals 28 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage.

SA -- _Constrict (Ex)_: A black pudding deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor take a –4 penalty on Reflex saves against the acid.

SA -- _Improved Grab (Ex)_: To use this ability, a black pudding must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

SA -- _Smite Good (Su)_: Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD total (maximum of +20) against a good foe.

SQ -- _Split (Ex)_: Slashing and piercing weapons deal no damage to a black pudding. Instead the creature splits into two identical puddings, each with half of the original’s current hit points (round down). A pudding with 10 hit points or less cannot be further split and dies if reduced to 0 hit points.


*Treasure*: The pit floor is buried in dirt, stones, and other debris the black pudding’s acid can’t dissolve. A search (DC 26) will uncover an emerald gemstone (1000gp) obscured by the dirt.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 21, 2003)

I updated my placeholder post for the "area around rooms 8-14".  For whoever works on those rooms, I indicated that the doors to all of them are locked.  So, you'll want to keep that in mind.  Anyway, that's a CR 17 blinking, invisible, fiendish minotaur rogue for you.  Nasty stuff.

I'll work up rooms 15/16 later.


----------



## tarchon (Dec 22, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's why I didn't give the Vrocks in 18 any treasure - I figured it would either be in their barracks or in a treasure room.
> 
> You know, it's mean, and very Nethacky, but I'm almost inclined to remove the corridor between 29 and 30.
> 
> Blasphemy and any of her lieutenants who'd be authorised to go into the treasure room can all Greater Teleport at will.  You might want guests to be able to enter your throne room, so the passages between 7/23 and 24 make sense.  But why would you make it easy for intruders to reach your treasure room?



Contrary to the design of a typical computer game dungeon, it makes more sense to put thronerooms near the entrance.  It's generally not a good idea to have to escort visitors through 80% of whatever evil it is you're up to unless you choose to give them the full tour.  Since presumably the complex wasn't built by demons, they've had to adapt to what was there, so I'm 99% sure that the corridor to the secret treasure room is present but would be sealed up with something.  Packed with the bones of their victims, rocks, big plug of lead, a huge bloated immobile monster of some sort, etc.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 22, 2003)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Contrary to the design of a typical computer game dungeon, it makes more sense to put thronerooms near the entrance.  It's generally not a good idea to have to escort visitors through 80% of whatever evil it is you're up to unless you choose to give them the full tour.




That's why I'd assume Blasphemy would do her "entertaining" in Room 7, with 29 being her personal sanctum.

With, perhaps, jmuchiello's "fake Blasphemy" occupying Room 7 when Blashpemy isn't using it, Amidala-style.

-Hyp.


----------



## Matafuego (Dec 22, 2003)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Contrary to the design of a typical computer game dungeon, it makes more sense to put thronerooms near the entrance.  It's generally not a good idea to have to escort visitors through 80% of whatever evil it is you're up to unless you choose to give them the full tour.




I guess that's what room 7 is all about. You have the "visitors" escorted there for a little chit chat, but the real deal takes place elsewhere...



> Since presumably the complex wasn't built by demons, they've had to adapt to what was there, so I'm 99% sure that the corridor to the secret treasure room is present but would be sealed up with something.  Packed with the bones of their victims, rocks, big plug of lead, a huge bloated immobile monster of some sort, etc.




And that's something that has to be decided yet... why is there a dungeon?


----------



## eryndel (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me take 22 and 23.  I'd like to make 23 a temple devoted to dark powers.  Specifically, Blasphemy likes to maintain a cult of worthless primes to deal with the small stuff.  Maybe this is why the guest room is on this side on the complex, so any visitors can see the pure obeisance that is deserved to her.  I'll get something up tomorrow.

Werner


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> You know, it's mean, and very Nethacky, but I'm almost inclined to remove the corridor between 29 and 30.
> 
> Blasphemy and any of her lieutenants who'd be authorised to go into the treasure room can all Greater Teleport at will.



I did that in an epic game, and the PC's never found it.

It is quite devious p) but this dungeon is on it's way to be one hard mofo. Let's reward the PC's after we have stripped them of sanity and humanity.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Now that room 4 is finally done, I'll work on rooms 20 and 21.
> 
> Can I request a 5x10 ft secret compartment in room 20?



Sure. Look at the map, it's done (refresh the page [Ctrl-F5] if you don't see it).


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's why I'd assume Blasphemy would do her "entertaining" in Room 7, with 29 being her personal sanctum.
> 
> With, perhaps, jmuchiello's "fake Blasphemy" occupying Room 7 when Blashpemy isn't using it, Amidala-style.
> 
> -Hyp.



Yup. Good idea. Whoever want's to tackle 7, make it a pseudo "final" room. Maybe with a Shnee or somesuch.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

eryndel said:
			
		

> Let me take 22 and 23. I'd like to make 23 a temple devoted to dark powers. Specifically, Blasphemy likes to maintain a cult of worthless primes to deal with the small stuff. Maybe this is why the guest room is on this side on the complex, so any visitors can see the pure obeisance that is deserved to her. I'll get something up tomorrow.
> 
> Werner



Great idea. Consider them yours.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Matafuego said:
			
		

> that's something that has to be decided yet... why is there a dungeon?



Well, I didn't want to give a prologue to this dungeon, so that a DM could integrate this adventure into his campaign, giving Blasphemy a place in his campaign's scheme.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 22, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I did that in an epic game, and the PC's never found it.




That's what the Scroll of Magic Mapping is for 

-Hyp.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 22, 2003)

I posted room 20... figuring out trap CRs gives me a headache. I'll probably have room 21 done tomorrow.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Really cool Phineas.

For those joining us, here's a resume of where we're at:

1-4-17-18-26-27-28 are done (I recommend raising the open lock DC's of rooms 26-27-28, and 
include a strength check DC as well).
8 to 16 are put aside for Die Kluge (but anyone can work them. Just make sure you take into 
account what Die Kluge has made for that part of the dungeon).
5 is put aside for Third Wizard (go ahead with the forge thingy, I found a way to make 
anvil, furnace...)
20 and 21 are Phineas Crow's
22 and 23 are Eryndel's
That leaves rooms 2-3-6-7-19-24-25-29-30.
I recommend room 30 to contain Blasphemy's treasure (and probably the treasure of other 
critters as well... we can assume Blasphemy will amass their share, beeing the leader and 
all).
Full credits will be inserted in the finished completed module. If you want your real names 
in, please include it in your room's descriptions (by editing your post).


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 22, 2003)

*11. Quarters of Khargal the Defiler*

Entrance is through a locked iron door.

*Locked iron door*:2 in thick; Hardness 10; hp 60; Break (DC 28); Open Lock (DC 28).

_It appears this large stone room is some type of barracks. Lined up against the east wall are six stained matresses and in the SW corner is a large bed. Bones, discarded rags, broken bottles, and other garbage litter the floor._

This is the sleeping quarters for the half-fiend orc Khargal and his six orc guards. Khargal is Blasphemy’s son and he leads a powerful orc band under her banner. Blasphemy has called him here on important business which has kept him away from his troops for an extended period of time, a discomforting thing for Khargal.

While he is here Khargal is considered the head of security for the lair and if any creatures seek help he is the first person they will go to.


*Khargal the Defiler, male half-fiend orc Bbn12*:CR 15; SZ M Outsider; HD 12d12+36; hp 114; Init +2; Spd 40 ft, fly 40 ft (average); AC 26 (+2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 24; Base Atk +12; Grp +19; Atk carcerian blade +19 melee (2d6+12/19-20); Full Atk carcerian blade +18/+13/+8 melee (2d6+12/19-20) and bite +13 melee (1d6+3); SA rage 4/day, smite good, spell-like abilities; SQ damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to poison, light sensitivity, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10; SR 22; AL CE; SV Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +5; Str 23, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10.

_Skills_: Climb +12, Diplomacy +2, Handle Animal +8, Intimidate +14, Jump +10, Listen +13, Ride +14, Search +7, Spot +11, Survival +15.

_Feats_: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Leadership, Power Attack.

SA -- _Smite Good (Su)_: Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD total (maximum of +20) against a good foe.

SA -- _Spell-Like Abilities_:3/day -- Darkness, poison; 1/day -- Blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, unholy blight. Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

SQ -- _Light Sensitivity (Ex)_: Orcs are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.

_Possessions_: Breastplate +5, Carcerian Blade (see below), Ring of Protection +3


_Description_: Khargal is a fierce looking orc who is envied by his orc brethren. Thick knots of muscle bulge under his gray skin which is striped in a pattern of shimmering green scales. His eyes brightly glow a sickly yellow color and a pair of demonic wings sprout from his shoulder blades. For clothing he wears a simple kilt that’s stained with the blood of his enemies and a blackened breastplate that is emblazoned with the symbol of the god of slaughter.

_Motives_: Khargal dislikes being called away from his band which reveres him for his overwhelming might and exotic appearance. He’s sick of spending his days in this dark complex and desperately wants to be back outside with his sword in hand and some enemies in front of him to kill. He does realize that he needs to be here and has been sticking with it for this long, but the cabin fever is about to drive him crazy.


*Orc guard, war8* (6):CR 7; SZ M Humanoid (Orc); HD 8d8+16; hp 52; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 20 (+1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 19; Base Atk +8; Grp +13; Atk +1 halberd +15 melee (1d10+9/19-20x3); Full Atk +1 halberd +15/+10 melee (1d10+9/19-20x3); Reach 10ft; SQ darkvision 60 ft, light sensitivity; AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 20, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Skills_:Listen +7, Spot +7

_Feats_: Alertness, Improved Critical (Halberd), Weapon Focus (Halberd)

SQ -- _Light Sensitivity (Ex)_: Orcs are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.

_Possessions_: full plate +1, Halberd +1


_Tactics_: Khargal has been leading his orcs for a long time and has gained knowledge in military leadership and planning. If he is alerted to the PCs presence before they are aware of him, he will try to set up an ambush. He will also attempt to attack PCs from multiple directions, having his orc guards split up and circle around to attack exposed flanks.
If the PCs catch him in his barracks he will immediately attack. He knows who exactly is suppose to be here and who isn’t, plus he’s been itching for a battle since he got here and pounding some intruders would be a pleasant break from the monotony.

*Carcerian Blade*, Intelligent Anarchic Greatsword +3; AL CE; Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 17; Comunication speech, telepathy; Senses darkvision 120 ft, hearing; Lesser Powers cast darkness 3/day, detect magic at will, item can sense motive +13; Greater Powers lesser globe of invulnerability 1/day; Purpose to defeat/slay Lawful Good; Dedicated Power song of discord; Ego 21.

_Description_: Once part of a set, this blade was forged eons ago by a demon blacksmith who lived on the plane of Carceri, since then most of the blades have been destroyed by paladins and other good-aligned organizations. The Carcerian Blade is made from a pinkish-red metal of unknown origin that is streaked by narrow veins of blue that seem to pulse and move within the blade. The guard is made from a pair of black horns and the hilt is carved from polished black wood that is capped with a smooth bloodstone pommel.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 22, 2003)

*5. Forge*

*Description*

_The interior of this room is covered in soot and smells of smoke and ash. What little ventilation the room has is enough to keep the smoke from escaping into the other chambers of the complex, but the room is filled with smoke, making visibility clouded. On the far right side of the room is a giant furnace a full fifteen feet across and ten feet high, unworked metals sitting around it. In the other corner is a bench and rack of tools. The walls are lined with various weaponry - three longswords, two glaives, a scythe, a spear, and a great axe. An anvil sits in the center of the room; a half finished long sword lays beside it._

*Creatures*

Two Salamanders make this room their home, working the forge for Blasphemy. Although recently they haven’t been very busy, they still keep the fires burning, preferring the smoke and heat that it gives off. They question (in common) anyone who enters the room not a demon who they have not seen before. If the intruders don't answer satisfactorily, then the salamanders attack, otherwise they tell the unkown guests to leave them alone.


Noble Salamander
Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice: 15d8+45 (111 and 119 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class: 18 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +15/+25
Attack: +2 spear +23 melee (1d8+8/x3 plus 1d8 fire)
Full Attack: +2 spear +23/+18/+13 melee (1d8+8/x3 plus 1d8 fire)
and tail slap +18 melee (2d8+3 plus 1d8 fire)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. (20 ft. with tail or longspear)
Special Attacks: Constrict 2d8+3 plus 1d8 fire, heat, improved grab, 
spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 15/magic, darkvision 60 ft., immunity 
to fire, vulnerability to cold
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +10, Will +11
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 15
Skills: Bluff +19, Craft (blacksmithing) +10, Craft (weaponsmithing)
+21, Diplomacy +4, Hide +15, Intimidate +4, Listen +13,
Move Silently +17, Spot +13
Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Multiattack, Power Attack, 
Skill Focus (Craft weaponsmithing]), Weapon Focus (spear)
Environment: Elemental Plane of Fire
Challenge Rating: 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil

These salamanders speak Ignan and Common.
COMBAT
It’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Constrict (Ex): A salamander deals automatic tail slap damage (including fire damage)
with a successful grapple check. A noble salamander can constrict multiple creatures 
simultaneously, provided they are all at least two sizes smaller than it.
Heat (Ex): A salamander generates so much heat that its mere touch deals additional fire 
damage. Salamanders’ metallic weapons also conduct this heat.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a salamander must hit a creature of up to one 
size larger than itself with its tail slap attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a 
free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it 
establishes a hold and can constrict.
Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day—burning hands (DC 13), fireball (DC 15), flaming sphere (DC 
14), wall of fire (DC 16); 1/day—dispel magic, summon monster VII (Huge fire elemental). 
Caster level 15th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
Skills: Salamanders have a +4 racial bonus on Craft (blacksmithing) checks.
Feats: Salamanders have the Multiattack feat even though they do not have the requisite 
three natural weapons.

*Tactics*

The smoke affords concealment to anyone who is more than 10 feet away from the attacker. If an attack is made against anyone who is given concealment, the attack suffers a 20% miss chance. The salamanders will use this to their advantage against ranged attackers, trying to single out individuals away from the rest of the group. Further, anyone entering the room for more than three rounds and inhaling the smoke must make a DC 15 Fortitude save every round or be sickened (-2 penalty to all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks). Holding one’s breath supresses this reaction, but the rules for holding one’s breath apply. The salamanders are immune to this effect, being native the the Elemental Plane of Fire. They will also use their spell like ability to summon a huge fire elemental in order to divide the enemy party, for example in the doorway, especially since this room’s size isn’t suited to creatures of their size category fighting within.

Further, if the salamanders get an opponent in a grapple (using their improved grab ability), then they will attempt to move the opponent into the furnace along with them if possible. To do this they must, as normal, make a successful grapple check and they can only move at half speed while moving during a grapple. They get a +4 bonus to this check if they pin their opponent (and no one else is involved in the grapple). The furnace fires are extremely hot and deal 4d6 points of fire damage to anyone within in addition to any fire damage the character might take from the salamander.

*Treasure*

Of the weapons on the wall, the longswords, great axe, and spear are masterwork quality. Three vials of silversheen are located in the far left corner of the room near some forging tools (Search DC 10 to find). The salamanders wield +2 spears.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 22, 2003)

Great guys, nice work !

I like the fiendish black pudding ! It means that every time it will be split, the two new halves will get a new smite good. VERY good synergy of a critter and a template.

An update...

1-4-5-17-18-20-21-26-27-28 are done (I recommend raising the open lock DC's of rooms 26-27-28, and include a strength check DC as well).
8 to 16 are put aside for Die Kluge (but anyone can work them. Just make sure you take into account what Die Kluge has made for that part of the dungeon).
10 and 11 are Phineas Crow's (remember to take into account what Die Kluge has made for that part of the dungeon)
22 and 23 are Eryndel's
*That leaves rooms 2-3-6-7-19-24-25-29-30.*
Full credits will be inserted in the finished completed module. If you want your real names in, please include it in your room's descriptions (by editing your post).

Wow guys, that will be one kick-arse dungeon. So far, it outclasses many dungeons that you have to buy.

Let's start a gaming company specialising in dungeons ! (God knows there's a hole in that aspect of the market)...


----------



## DiFier (Dec 23, 2003)

a suggestion.  could you color in the rooms on the map that are taken.  and perhaps compile a complete numbered list of those rooms that are done.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 23, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> ... and perhaps compile a complete numbered list of those rooms that are done.




Do you mean like the one in his post immediately above yours?

-Hyp.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 23, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Do you mean like the one in his post immediately above yours?
> 
> -Hyp.




actually no.  I meant like.

1. entrance cave
2. open
3. open
4. Scriptorium of the Damned
5. Forge
ect.  

that way we don't have to scroll back and forth to find out what is in the other rooms.  sorry if I wasn't more specific.  anyone mind if I take rooms 2 and 3?


----------



## Trainz (Dec 23, 2003)

Hell, they're yours !

As for colouring the rooms that are done...

Each time I update the map I have to modify the bitmap image, reduce it to proper size, save as jpeg, upload via ftp on my server... ya know... it's kind of a task, but if many people request it, I will put in the effort.

I will compile a list of rooms like you requested...


----------



## Trainz (Dec 23, 2003)

1- Cave entrance
2- RESERVED (DiFier)
3- RESERVED (DiFier)
4- Scriptorium of the damned
5- Forge
6- OPEN
7- OPEN
8- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
9- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
10- RESERVED (Phineas Crow, but see Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
11- RESERVED (Phineas Crow, but see Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
12- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
13- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
14- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
15- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
16- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)
17- Guest quarters
18- Spy bolthole
19- OPEN
20- Lorantus’s Quarters
21- Abyssal Privy
22- RESERVED (Eryndel)
23- RESERVED (Eryndel)
24- OPEN
25- OPEN
26- Game court
27- Visitor team room
28- Home team room
29- OPEN (Blasphemy resides here)
30- OPEN (Blasphemy's treasure)

Please note that I have put this key in the original post under the map for quick visualisation.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 23, 2003)

*2. Entry Hall*

The doors open onto a shallow valted nitche. There are a few steps that lead down 5 feet to the smooth black stone floor of the large room beyond. Centered in the room is a 1 foot tall 10 foot diameter circular pool contianing burning blood like that in the entrance cave. there is a 1 foot wide lip around the pool. The pool provides shadowy illumination for the room, and is the only light source. 

The poorly lit black stone walls are covered with carvings of horrible demons and monsters. They all seem to be staring at the entrance to the room, where the PCs are currentlly standing. The dancing flames cause the faint shadows on the walls to move making the carvings on the wall appear to be alive.

In the four corners of the room are stone columns that are carved to look like hundreds of of full sized humanoid creatures climbing each other, there is atleast one of each race in the party.  They seem to be climbing out of the floor and into the ceiling. the humanoid creatures look horrified and seem desperate to to get away from what ever is below them. The ceiling is 40' up and almost impossible to see with normal vision. 

In the far wall is a pair of double smooth black stone doors, they are unlocked.

The walls to the left and right each have a single ten foot tall door centered along the floor.  The doors are black stone and have the face a demon carved into them. The face on the door in the north wall is a nalfeshnee.  The face on the door in the south wall is a Hezrou.  The doors are locked and in the demon's open mouth is a key hole. Each door has a break DC of 28 and an unlock DC of 30.  There is a lightning bolt trap set to go off when ever someone touches the door.

Lightning bolt trap: CR 6; magical device; touch trigger.  automactic reset; spell effect (lghtning bolt, 10th level wizard, 10d6 electrisity, DC 14 reflex for half damage); search DC 28, disable Device DC 28.  This trap can be disabled remoatly see room 3.  

Anyone passing with in 5 feet of the pool feel the effects of a suggestion trap.  

Suggtion Trap: CR 4; magic device; proximity trigger (alarm); automatic reset; spell effect (suggestion: the flame is an illusion, the liquid is water and the bottom (not the stairs) is covered with fire opals. DC 14 will to negate and Silent image seeing that which is suggested. DC 12 will to disbeleive). search DC 28, disable device DC 28

The pool is 10 feet deep in the middle but has rings of stairs going down into it.  Those making their saves will be aware of what the pool was trying to suggest.  The pool radiates faint enchantment and a faint evil aura.  The PC failing their save will be convinced that there are thousands of fire opals (worth 100 gp a piece) in the pool if the other PC try to tell them that it is a pool of flaming blood they will try to convince them that it is actually just an illusion.  upom taking damage the person under the suggestion in the pool will know that they are taking damage but my not realize that the flames are actually real and burining them.  They will also not be compelled to stay in the pool.    They get another will save to disbelive both effects of the trap.   

hidden among the carvings on the west and South walls are two rogue gargoyles, they are extremely hard to see (+19 to hide and even when a PC spots one they have to make a second Spot check DC 20 to figure out that the Gargoyle isn't a statue see below ),  They will attack The PC's once they get toward the center of the room.  They will try to fly down sneak attack the charachters and then fly away using the fly buy attack.  They will then try to hide somewhere else on the wall.  They corridinate their attacks so that the PC's will not know that there are two of them but will think that there is one but in keeps coming form somewhere that they are not expecting.  

Gargoyle Rogue 6 CR 10; Size: M Type Monstrous Humanoid (Earth); HD (4d8)+(6d6)+43; hp 85; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Misc); Spd Walk 40', Fly 60ft (average); AC 17 (flatfooted 15, touch 12), Base attack/grapple +8/+10;  SA: Damage Reduction 10/magic, Freeze (dc 20 spot check to figure out it isn't a statue once you see it if it isn't moving ), Sneak attack +3d6, Evasion, trap sence+2, Uncanny Dodge. Vision: darkvision (60'), Normal AL: Caotic Evil; Sv: Fort +7, Ref +11, Will +6; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 7 Skills and Feats: Hide +11(+19), Listen +9, Spot +9, Move Silently +11; Multiattack, toughness, fly by attack, improved natural armor.  Full Attack: 2 claws +11 mele (1d4+3) and bite +9 mele (1d6+1) and Gore +9 mele (1d6+1)


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 23, 2003)

Posted room 11.


If a wandering monster table is made Khargal and his guards should be on it.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 23, 2003)

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Posted room 11.
> 
> If a wandering monster table is made Khargal and his guards should be on it.



Kicks arse !


----------



## eryndel (Dec 24, 2003)

Just wante to post what I have so far.  I still need to stat out Kallandrys.  There is some backstory involved here, I couldn't help it.  If it doesn't work with what you have planned, it should be easy enough to change it.  I'll edit this post as needed.

----------------------------------

23. Shrine of the Incarnate Sorrow
This large room serves as a chapel for the Cult of the Incarnate Sorrow, a small group who pays homage to Blasphemy and seeks her to redress the pitiful condition of their lives.

_Light doesn’t seem to shine far in this large room.  An altar lies in the center of the south wall, decorated in crimson, sable and gold.  Two braziers (or torches if you don’t have braziers) flank the alter, glowing wanly.  Tapestries cover the wall subduing all sounds in the room.  In the nascent light can the story of the tapestries be read.  Depictions of plague, poverty and famine befalling the myriad races of the world remind the petitioners who worship here of the ubiquity of sorrow.  The northern half of the room is open save for several rows of kneelers where supplicants may pray for transference of the ailments of their life onto those more deserving.  _ 

There is a secured aumbry behind the alter that is locked (DC 35) and _wizard locked_ (Dispel DC 20).  Inside is a cold iron ceremonial dagger +1 and a platinum chalice set with carnelians (2500 gp) stained with blood.  This room is under the effects of a _unhallow (detect good)_ spell.

Quorithyl usually can be found here twenty percent (1-4 on a d20) of the time accompanied by Kallandrys.  If Quorithyl is not present, Kallandrys is present thirty percent (5-10 on a d20) of the time with a small number (1d6) of supplicants.  Otherwise the room is empty.

22. Kallandrys’s Chamber
This is the private quarters of Kallandrys. 

_Darkness cloaks this room save for a dim magical radiance emanating from a crystal globe sitting on a simple wooden desk against the right wall.  Several bookshelves line the far wall and a simple bed rests in the corner between the near left corner._

The door  to this room is locked (DC 38) and _wizard locked_ (Dispel DC 20) and the room is under the effects of a _unhallow (aid)_. The bookshelf is full of historical and religious texts.  Hidden under glamer to look like dry treatises are also the accumulated spellbooks of Kallandrys.  The globe is enchanted with a simple spell to produce light.  The bookcase is enchanted so that any book placed on a shelf does not radiate magic. A chest lies underneath the bed that is also _wizard locked_ (Dispel DC 20) and is a specially enchanted item created by Kallandrys. Kallandrys is here 50 percent of the time (1-10 on a d20).


Quorithyl
Glabrezu
Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil, Tanar’ri)
Hit Dice: 12d8+120
Hp: 174
Init.: +5
AC: 28 (+1 Dex, -2 size, +19 natural) touch 9, flatfooted 27
Base Attack/Grapple +12/+30
Attack: Pincers +21 melee (2d8+11)
Full Attack: 2 pincers +21 melee (2d8+11) and 2 claws +19 melee (1d6+5) and 1 bite +19 melee (1d8+5)
Space/Reach: 15ft/15ft
Special Attacks: Improved Grab, spell-live abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 21, telepathy 100ft., _true seeing_.
Saves: Fort +18, Ref +9, Will +9.
Str 33, Dex 12, Con 31, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 16.
Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Multiattack, Persuasive, Power Attack.
CR 13

Quorithyl serves Blasphemy here on the material plane and is usually the one to deal with mortals.  He is, unfortunately, relatively short-sighted for his kind and is thus easily manipulated.  It was through his daughter, Kallandrys, that he was able to subvert some mortals to serve Blasphemy and it is Quorithyl who is expected to meet visitors to the complex.

Kallandrys
3rd level Wizard/3rd level Cleric of Wee Jas/6th level Mystic Theurge Half Fiend

Kallandrys is the daughter of the fiend Quorithyl and follows a heretical branch of the teachings of Wee Jas.  She controlled a small cult of outcasts and indigents who tired of the treatment they received from society and were willing to do anything to even the scales.  The cultists mix in with the local communities in order to commit minor acts of terrorism and violence.  
When Quorithyl came to Kallandrys, she found with Blasphemy a new home for her followers and strong allies.  The order has increased its radius of destruction since allying themselves with the fiends.  Recently, Kallandrys has sensed that Blasphemy seems to be growing bored with her followers.  In order to assure the continued existence of her loyal following, Kallandrys has become quite close to and intimate with her demonic sire.  If a conflict were to develop between Kallandrys and Blasphemy, it is unclear on whose side Quorithyl would stand.

----------------------------

Werner Hager


----------



## Trainz (Dec 24, 2003)

Good. Quite good Eryndel.

_everything is proceeding as I have foreseen..._

I do have an icon that will do nicely for braziers.

Guys, I'm impressed. We have concepts for 5 different adventures in this dungeon. This will be one packed dungeon.  (we need an emoticon for an EVIL grin...)


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 24, 2003)

10. Infested Larder

The entrance is a locked strong wooden door. Nailed to the door with a rusty iron spike is a parchment note written in unusual letters. The note is in Abyssal and simply says, “Stay out.”

*Locked strong wooden door*:2 in thick; Hardness 5; hp 20; Break (DC 24); Open Lock (DC 26).

_Wooden crates of various sizes are stacked along the walls of this room. Many of the crates have been smashed open and bits of wood litter the floor. In the SE corner of the room is a tall cabinet which is fastened closed with heavy chains and a large padlock._

This was a storage larder for the lair, until a swarm of abyssal wasps took up residence. They were larval stowaways in one of the crates that was brought here from the Abyss. The wasps, now fully adult, have burrowed a lair in the SW corner after they pried several loose flagstones from the floor. They have eaten most of the food in the crates though the demons have yet to discover the wasps’ presence, since no one has been in here since the crates were brought in.


*Abyssal Wasp, advanced fiendish giant wasp* (15): CR 6; SZ L Magical Beast (Extraplanar); HD 8d8+16; hp 52; Init +1; Spd 20 ft, fly 60 ft (good); AC 15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +6; Grp +18; Atk sting +13 melee (1d4+7 plus poison); Full Atk sting +13/+9 melee (1d4+7 plus poison); SA poison, smite good; SQ damage reduction 5/magic, darkvision 60 ft, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, vermin traits; SR 13; AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 24, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 13, Cha 11.

_Skills_: Spot +16, Survival +6* Giant wasps have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. *They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient themselves.

_Feats_: Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack, Weapon Focus (Sting).

SA -- _Poison (Ex)_: Injury, Fortitude DC 14, initial and secondary damage 1d6 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based.

SA -- _Smite Good (Su)_: Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD total (maximum of +20) against a good foe.

_Tactics_: When the PCs enter the room the abyssal wasps will be in the nest. Any loud noises or if anyone gets near the burrow the wasps will swarm out of the lair to attack, they are ravenous for fresh blood having lived off of salted meat for their entire adult life. The wasps have no real tactics and will attack anything thats living.


*Crates*: Most of the crates are smashed and empty, but 3 are still intact. They contain strange salted meat which is edible, but tastes horrible. A search (DC 24) of the crates uncovers a periapt of wisdom +2 that was hidden beneath one of the crates.

*Cabinet*: The cabinet is locked with heavy chains and padlock.
*Locked Padlock and Heavy Chains*: Hardness 10; hp 8; Break (DC 26); Open Lock (DC 25).

Inside the cabinet is a composite (+3 Str bonus) longbow of seeking +3 and a quiver of 20 arrows of bane (Lawful Outsiders) +3.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the rooms Phineas, great contribution !

My current game has 3 PC's of level 13... this thing might be ready for the next game !

AND OH WHAT A GAME IT WILL BE !

I pasted the rooms already made in the proper order in a rough Word document with no editing yet, and we're at 23 pages... half of it done, 23 pages...

I'm gonna use a very tiny font in the end, and will probably ask one of you guys to convert it to PDF.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 24, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I have a little experiment in mind...
> 
> 13- OPEN and RESERVED (See Die Kluge's parameters for that section)





If this one is still open, I'd like it.  I was thinking a summoning room protected by a couple of angels with helms of opposite alignment.  Maybe a chance for the good guys to get some allies.

I may not get to it before Friday, it that okay?

EDIT:  I finished early.  I didn;t have time to make the stat block, I hope this is okay.  If you like it use it, if not delete it.  This is a great project.  I cannot wait for the finished product.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 24, 2003)

Room 13: _A large 15’ by 10’ pool dominates this room.  The pool of water is surrounded by a 2’ high black stone wall covered in archaic symbols.  Wall torches are spaced every ten feet in this room making all but the center of the well brightly lit.  There are also 4 lifelike statues of short stocky elves equipped with chain shirts, scimitars, and black open faced helmets.  The door you entered appears to be the only entrance and exit._

Successful skills checks reveal:

Decipher Script (DC 15): The writhing is in abyssal.  A DC check of 30 (or a knowledge [arcana] check of DC 20 with a character who can read abyssal) will reveal the symbols are used in summoning planar creatures.

Knowledge (planes) (DC 16):  The statues are Bralani a race of the eladrins from the plane of Arbonea.  More successful checks may reveal additional information about the race.

A Detect Magic Spell will reveal that the Bralani radiate faintly (due to the charm person spell), their helmets radiate moderately, and the summoning pool strong.


The pool is a summoning device that aids Blasphemy and her followers in bringing in extra planar creatures.  It removes the xp point cost for the spell gate and increases the success rate of demon’s special ability Summon Baatezu by 10%.

The statues are actually charmed Bralani that are wearing modified versions of helms of opposite alignment.  Their orders are to remain perfectly still until the pool is used without the proper ceremony or they are touched.  They will fight to the death if either condition is met.

If their helmets are removed, the enchantment is broken and they will regain their original alignment.  A diplomacy check (DC20) will change their attitude from friendly to helpful.  This will give the PC’s allies in their assault of the temple.  Their original weapons (+1 holy scimitar and +1 holy composite longbow (+4 STR bonus)) are in Blasphemy’s treasure room (room 30).  They will expect these back if found.

A party with the Bralani in it may get a circumstance bonus to bluff checks trying to "act like they belong"  with some of the less intelligent monsters in the temples.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 24, 2003)

BRALANI
 	Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Good)
Hit Dice:	6d8+18 (45 hp)
Initiative:	+8
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares), fly 100 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class:	24 (+4 Dex, +6 natural, +4 chain shirt), touch 14, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple:	+6/+10
Attack:	Masterwork scimitar +11 melee (1d6+4/18–20) or slam +10 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack:	Masterwork scimitar +11/+6 melee (1d6+4/18–20) or or slam +10 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Spell-like abilities, whirlwind blast
Special Qualities:	Alternate form, damage reduction 10/cold iron or evil, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and petrification, low-light vision, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 17, tongues
Saves:	Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +7
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 18, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 14
Skills:	Concentration +12, Diplomacy +4, Escape Artist +13, Handle Animal +11, Hide +13, Jump +10, Listen +13, Move Silently +13, Ride +6, Sense Motive +11, Spot +13, Tumble +13, Use Rope +4 (+6 with bindings)
Feats:	Alertness, Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative
Challenge Rating:	6
Alignment:	chaotic good ( Lawful Evil with helmet)
In addition to their natural form, bralanis can assume the shape of a whirlwind or zephyr of dust, snow, or sand.
Bralanis speak Celestial, Infernal, and Draconic, but can communicate with almost any creature, thanks to their tongues ability.
Combat
Bralanis prefer the scimitar and bow, the weapons of the desert nomads they most closely resemble.
A bralani’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Spell-Like Abilities: At will— blur, charm person (DC 13), gust of wind (DC 14), mirror image, wind wall; 2/day—lightning bolt (DC 15), cure serious wounds (DC 15). Caster level 6th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
Whirlwind Blast (Su): When in whirlwind form, a bralani can attack with a scouring blast of wind, dealing 3d6 points of damage in a 20-foot line (Reflex DC 16 half ). The save DC is Constitution-based.
Alternate Form (Su): A bralani can shift between its humanoid and whirlwind forms as a standard action. In humanoid form, it cannot fly or use its whirlwind blast, but it can use its spell-like abilities and its weapons. In whirlwind form, it can fly, make slam attacks and whirlwind blast attacks, and use spell-like abilities. 
A bralani remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, nor does the bralani revert to any particular form when killed. A true seeing spell, however, reveals both forms simultaneously.
Tongues (Su): Bralanis can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell (caster level 14th). This ability is always active.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 24, 2003)

Can the secret passage starteing at 24 and ending at the T with the passage from 7 be sloping?  I'm thinking of making room 3 have stairs down between the door that leads to 4 and the door that leads to 5.

(coming from 24) Beyond the secret door is a passage that slopes down.  at the bottom of the slope is a passage to the left.  The original passage continues 15 feet where it turns to the right.  (coming from 7) beyond the secret door is a short passage that comes to a T.  the left passage goes 15 feet and then turns to the right.  The Right passage slopes up slightly and then turns a corner to the left.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Trentonjoe, I have added your room to the rest. Nice new critter !

Difier, I have a hard time understanding the mods you propose. Make a copy of the dungeon, open it in windows paint, and do it, so that I know how to modify the map (it's an Interactive Dungeon map, so my hands are tied).

I cannot make diagonal walls, but stairs are ok.

Once you finish the pic, save it as JPG, and attach it to a post (do not imbeed it in the post, I do not want to confuse other posters). If it's possible, I will then change the map and update it on the first post.


----------



## trilobite (Dec 24, 2003)

If Room 19 is not taken yet, I will post it today. *Humm evil gears turning*


----------



## DiFier (Dec 24, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Difier, I have a hard time understanding the mods you propose. Make a copy of the dungeon, open it in windows paint, and do it, so that I know how to modify the map (it's an Interactive Dungeon map, so my hands are tied).
> 
> I cannot make diagonal walls, but stairs are ok.
> 
> Once you finish the pic, save it as JPG, and attach it to a post (do not imbeed it in the post, I do not want to confuse other posters). If it's possible, I will then change the map and update it on the first post.




Actually It will look the same.  But just the description would change.  but I changed my mind about the stairs in room 3 anyway.  it's now gonna be all on one level.  I'll have room 3 and some updated stuff on room 2 sometime today or friday.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 24, 2003)

Go ahead Trilobite (updated on the room list).

No problem DiFier, probably easier that way too.

BTW guys, if you update stuff, you have to warn me in a new post. I started  pasting room descriptions in a word file as they come in, and I don't want to miss anything.

Imagine if for some arcane reason, this thread disappears ?  Which is why I started saving your descriptions.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 24, 2003)

*Room #16 - Fiendish minotaur-rogue Vlask's quarters*

This room is squallid, and in disrepair.  A simple, burlap cot resides against the rear of the room.  A pile of fetid, rotting bones litters the oddly damp floor.  When Vlask is not roaming the area around rooms 8-14 (or the rest of the dungeon when he becomes bored, and on the off-chance he actually wants to socialize with other inhabitants of the dungeon), he can be found here.  Vlask rests here, and eats his meals here.  Amidst the refuse are torn bits of clothing, and damaged, minor personal effects of his victims.  A trophy display adorns the southern wall of hundreds of eyeballs, likely of his victims.

An alarm glyph located just south of door in the southern wall of room #2 activates a magic mouth in Vlask's room that will alert him if anyone enters the area, waking him even if he is sleeping.

Vlask's treasure horde can be found buried under debris in a locked chest.  The chest is locked (DC 24) and trapped with a poison needle.  The trap can be detected on a DC 26, and removed with a DC 25.  The chest contains 800gp in assorted coins, jewelry and minor trinkets.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 24, 2003)

some stuff about room 3:  I'd like to make it hard to get into room #7.  Can we have 2 "keys" hidden in the one of the areas north and south of room 2.  The keys will be obviously demonic masterwork maces that must be inserted into the keyholes next to the door to room 7.  the locking mechinism would be 2 foot or so deep into the wall so that a rogue with a lockpick couldn't just pick them.  it would cause people to have to check out the other areas of the dungeon.  rather than going straight to room 7 finding the secret door and then traveling through the arena to the final rooms with out going to the other areas.

edit: perhaps one in (16) Vlask's quarters and the other in (23) Shrine of the Incarnate Sorrow.  but if you have any suggestions that would be cool.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 24, 2003)

I understand your concern Difier, and I've used such tricks in the past IMC's, but for several reasons, I don't want to do that. My reasons are:

- This is a multi-effort dungeon. While some links between rooms is fine, I don't want to do too much of it. I want designing a room to be a stand-alone thing (within the specs of the dungeon, and as I said, a little crossover isn't too bad).

- Some players are weary (and with good reason) of dungeons with "keys" necessary to go further. It is railroading, and doesn't help the feeling of disbeleif, as every single room MUST be done because the GM put in the effort to design it. Sure, players might miss a room or two, but in the end it will give them the impression that the place was HUGE because they didn't explore ALL of it. You know the feeling when you play a CRPG and explore a huge complex, and you want to go back because there's *one* corridor that you didn't explore all the way, but it's waayyy back, but do it anyways, only to find a dead end...

- Beleive you me, even if your players find the BBEG, almost all players will make darn certain that every nook and cranny has been accounted for. They want to milk an adventure for all the X.P. and/or gold and/or magic items it contains. That's almost a prime directive of adventurers.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 24, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I understand your concern Difier, and I've used such tricks in the past IMC's, but for several reasons, I don't want to do that. My reasons are:
> 
> - This is a multi-effort dungeon. While some links between rooms is fine, I don't want to do too much of it. I want designing a room to be a stand-alone thing (within the specs of the dungeon, and as I said, a little crossover isn't too bad).
> 
> ...




o.k. I can see that.  oh well.  I'll have to change a few things but room three should be ready soon.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 24, 2003)

I altered the fiendish black pudding in room 21. Gave it a name, fixed some errors, etc.

Here is the section that's been changed:


*Opcis, Advanced Fiendish Black Pudding*: CR 12; SZ G Ooze (Extraplanar); HD 20d10+160; hp 265; Init -2; Spd 20 ft, climb 20 ft; AC 9 (-4 size, -2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 3, flat-footed 9; Base Atk +15; Grp +34; Atk slam +18 melee (4d6+11 plus 2d6 acid); Full Atk slam +18 melee (4d6+11 plus 2d6 acid); Reach 10 ft; SA Acid, constrict 3d6+4 plus 2d6 acid, improved grab, smite good; SQ Blindsight 60 ft, damage reduction 10/magic, split, ooze traits, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10; SR 25; AL NE; SV Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 25, Dex 6, Con 26, Int 3, Wis 1, Cha 1.

_Skills_:Climb +16, Search +5, Spot +10. Note: a Black pudding has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.

_Feats_: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Natural Attack, Power Attack.

SA -- _Acid (Ex)_: The creature secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly, but does not affect stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage, and the opponent’s armor and clothing dissolve and become useless immediately unless they succeed on DC 21 Reflex saves. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a black pudding also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 21 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based.
The pudding’s acidic touch deals 28 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 24, 2003)

*3. Great Corridor*

The Pair of large double doors open into a ten foot wide corridor. The floor is the same smooth black stone tiles as in the entry hall.  The walls are rougher black stone blocks.  The low point of the vaulted ceiling is 40' above the floor. There are three iron doors in the side walls of the corridor two on the right and one on the left. Hanging from the walls near the center of the corridor are four tapestries.  Each is 15 foot wide and 40 foot tall.  At the far end of the Corridor is a set of smooth black double doors that looks identical to the doors at the other end of the corridor except without keyholes in them.  On the wall to the left and right of these doors are small demon faces made of iron and set into the stone, they are about one foot tall and eight inches wide.   

 The door to the immediate right of the double doors to the entry hall has writing on it and is trapped see description of this door in room 4, Scriptorium of the Damned.  The door at the center of the southren wall is hot to the touch and is slightly sooty.  the door to room 6 is a typical iron door (unless the designer of room 6 wants something different) The double doors that lead into room 7 have a DC 28 to break and dc 30 to unlock.  The locks are in the demon faces next to the doors. The face to the right is a nalfeshnee and the one to the left is a hezrou.  The mouths of the demons are closed but it is obvious that they open.  It takes a strengh check, DC 20 to break them off or force them open. if the mouth is forced or broken open it activates a greater shout trap.  If activated the shout trap can be heard in rooms 2, 4, 5, 6 and 7.  

CR 8; magic device; touch trigger; repair reset; spell effect (greater shout, 15th level wizard, 10d6 damage, 1d4 rounds deafened, 1 round stunned. dc 22, fort for half damage and deafness and to negate the stun, 15d6 vs. crystaline objects reflex dc 22 save to negate, or crystaline creatures dc 22 fort for half damage) mulitipule targets 60ft cone with the origina at the corner of the room pointing straight back allong the corridor; Search DC: 33 Disable device DC: 33. The mouths can be opened and the shout trap bypassed by pressing the buttons behind the tapertries see below.    

The four tapestries hanging from the side walls each depicts a single demon standing infront of a firey vortex.  The demons depicted are a Balor, a Marilith, a Nalfeshnee and a Hezrou.  There is a five foot section of wall between the tapestries on each wall, on the south wall this section contains the door to room 5, the forge, The Nalfeshnee and the Hezrou are closer to the entry hall, room 2, and face each other with the Nalfashnee on the northren wall and the Hezrou on the southren wall.  Behind these two tapestries are bricks that are set back from the face of the wall, DC 20 to to notice with spot or search. they can be pushed in causing a click to be heard from the direction of room 7 and a quieter click (dc 18 listen) from room 2.  these buttons disable the fireball traps on the doors in the north and south walls in the entry hall and open the mouths of and eyes the locks to room number 7 disableing the greater shout trap. The traps reset after 15 mins.  the buttons can be pushed with out lifting the tapestries.  


I'm not sure if I got the traps right.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 25, 2003)

I have updated room 2

please lets me know if you have any suggestions or comments about either room 2 or 3. thanks.

I decieded to get rid of the magic glowing of any good PC's in room 2.  I want this room to be extremely dark and shadowy.  and having glowing people doens't help that.  plus the gargoyles have darkvision so the natural shadowy illumination doesn't keep them from sneak attacking.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 25, 2003)

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> I altered the fiendish black pudding in room 21. Gave it a name, fixed some errors, etc.
> 
> Here is the section that's been changed:
> 
> *Opcis, Advanced Fiendish Black Pudding*: [...]




Does it still have the SA -- _Constrict , _SA -- _Improved Grab, _SA -- _Smite Good, and _SQ -- _Split _? I assumed so, but just to make sure.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 25, 2003)

Everything is good DiFier. The trap DC *might* seem a bit high, but the fact that it affects multiple targets and the save DC makes it OK at CR 8.

Good job.

Guys, I have a few christmas parties-thingies coming up, but I'll catch up as soon as I can. Don't wait for me or my approval to fill in the remaining rooms.


Merry Christmas !


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 25, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> [/color]
> Does it still have the SA -- _Constrict , _SA -- _Improved Grab, _SA -- _Smite Good, and _SQ -- _Split _? I assumed so, but just to make sure.





You are correct... I didn't alter them so I didn't bother posting them.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 26, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I have a little experiment in mind...
> 
> 
> 6- OPEN





I think I can do this one.  Hows abouts a waiting room.   Room 7 is going to be the "meeting room" right?


----------



## handforged (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll claim rooms eight and thirty.  Eight will be a small dormitory for the supplicants of the Incarnate Sorrow, and I think I have a failry devious sollution for thirty to keep a demon's treasure safe.

~hf


----------



## Trainz (Dec 26, 2003)

Go ahead guys !


----------



## handforged (Dec 27, 2003)

*Room 30*

*Room 30:*  After walking down the short corridor you enter the small room.  It is 15 feet square and filled with treasure of all sorts.  The walls are particularly well crafted red stone, perhaps to keep the treasure safe.  The stone itself looks to be made of some fiendish material, swirled with black veins of sparkling crystals.

Enter our hero...

*XUILLT, FIENDISH MIMIC*

Huge Aberration (Shapechanger, Extraplanar) 
*Hit Dice:* 12d8+55 (109 hp) 
*Initiative:* +4 
*Speed:* 0 ft. 
*Armor Class:* 16 (-2 size, +8 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 16 
*Base Attack (Grapple):* +9/+4 (+22) 
*Attack:* Slam +16 melee (2d6+8) 
*Full Attack:* 2 slams +16 melee (2d6+8) and 1 slam +11 melee (2d6+8)
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft.(special)/10 ft. 
*Special Attacks:* Adhesive, crush, _smite good_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/magic, Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, mimic shape, resistance to fire 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 16 
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +9 
*Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 10 
*Skills:* Climb +13, Disguise +22, Listen +8, Spot +8 
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Focus (slam) 
*Challenge Rating:* 7 or 8 
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

Xuillt speaks Common and Abyssal.

*Adhesive (Ex):* Xuillt exudes a thick slime that acts as a powerful adhesive, holding fast any creatures or items that touch it. An adhesive-covered mimic automatically grapples any creature it hits with its slam attack. Opponents so grappled cannot get free while Xuillt is alive without removing the adhesive first.
A weapon that strikes an adhesive-coated mimic is stuck fast unless the wielder succeeds on a DC 16 Reflex save. A successful DC 16 Strength check is needed to pry it off.

Strong alcohol dissolves the adhesive, but Xuillt still can grapple normally. Xuillt can dissolve its adhesive at will, and the substance breaks down 5 rounds after the creature dies.

*Crush (Ex):* Xuillt deals 2d6+8 points of damage with a successful grapple check.

_*Smite Good (Su):*_ Once per day Xuillt can make a normal melee attack to deal 11 extra damage against a good foe.

Xuillt will wait until at least two characters are within it.  It is actually the entire 15x15 ft room.  It will attempt to adhesive and grapple anyone who comes with the room/him.  Also the DM might wish to only allow Xuillt's natural armor to apply as it cannot move within the room.

Only Blasphemy is safe due to a special arrangement that she has made to provide the strange thing with a supply of demon parts as food.  Luckily with the arena close by, she doesn't even have to work to get this food, but Xuillt doesn't know that because it cannot move from its room.

I'm not sure whether Xuillt should be a CR 7 or 8 according to the SRD, but played as it is, I think that it will actually be a bit tougher of a fight, especially if a physically weak character is caught.  I did not include any treasure, because I thought that whoever actually stats up Blasphemy should determine that.

I don't have time to do Room 8 right now and I will be out of town for a week, so if someone else wants to take over, that would be fine.  If it is still undone when I get back I will proceed with my original plan.

~hf


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

Very inspired Handforged. Nice !

Do make the treasure, and post it. Again, tell me when you do.

If we want to change it afterwards, we always can, but I want rooms to be complete if possible, or else things might get messy.

Take note that this treasure room will contain more than just what your run-of-the-mill Marilith (if there is such a thing) will have, because she also has the treasure of SOME of the other critters of the dungeon.

For simplicity's sake, make a treasure CR 17, and two treasures CR 14. Select some nice stuff within those parameters, but I also suggest adding a cursed item on top of the overall treasure.

For good measure. You know.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 27, 2003)

I figured that the treasure in my rooms will also be in room 30.  they are too close to the begining for any treasure.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 27, 2003)

oh yeah trainz I downloaded that interactive dungeon program, it rocks.  Did you make that?  I'm having fun right now making dungeon adventures.


----------



## The Freak (Dec 27, 2003)

Now, I haven't read the whole thread so don't kill me if this was already pointed out, but this dungeon seems a bit to much for 14th level characters to tackle in one go due to the sheer number of enemies to fight. However, if they retreat to fight another day, *there are no provisions for readying defenses, hunting the PCs down, ect.* In effect, every room is its own dungeon, independent of each other.

Furthermore, you have to consider some things which might (and very well could) happen. For instance, the players could simply scry Blasphemy and teleport in, ending the adventure before it really starts.

Just thought you might want to think about these things.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

DiFier, if you want, YOU could make the treasure for room 30 (again, if you want, following the specs I gave at the bottom of page 3 of this thread). 

Thanks for the praise for Interactive Dungeon !

Me and my friend Jerome did it. It was my concept, I did most icons and sounds (including the little music when you start a map ) and he coded it (he's quite a fantastic coder). Unfortunately, he's under contract with Compuware, he can't code for no-one but Compuware, which is why for now ID is totally free.

Morrus uses it in his campaign, and he gave a good review of it. 

If you or someone else has questions with ID, or have trouble using it's full potential (it's much more than just a mapping proggy), I will create a thread in Software and Computers and give an online tutorial with screenshots.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for your feedback Freak. 

You raise interesting issues, and I thought about them before replying.



			
				The Freak said:
			
		

> Now, I haven't read the whole thread so don't kill me if this was already pointed out,



Nobody did. Can I still kill you ? 



> but this dungeon seems a bit to much for 14th level characters to tackle in one go due to the sheer number of enemies to fight.



You are right. Still, there are also critters that are way under par (CR 6 to 9), so I think it balances out. The real challenge will be, of course, Blasphemy. I've used Maryliths before, and they are quite devastating, forcing PC's to make full use of _fight defensively_ and _combat expertise_. IME, it will be tough (and rewarding) for 14th level, but I still feel like leaving it at that for now. I might change my mind when all is done.



> However, if they retreat to fight another day, *there are no provisions for readying defenses, hunting the PCs down, ect.* In effect, every room is its own dungeon, independent of each other.



There's that, but that's more a function of how a DM runs his games. In the end, the challenge level written on the back of a published adventure is just a guideline. A DM has to make sure it is appropriate to his campaign power-wise.



> Furthermore, you have to consider some things which might (and very well could) happen. For instance, the players could simply scry Blasphemy and teleport in, ending the adventure before it really starts.



I addressed this in another post in this thread. I'm gonna be cute here, and quote myself:"Beleive you me, even if your players find the BBEG, almost all players will make darn certain that every nook and cranny has been accounted for. They want to milk an adventure for all the X.P. and/or gold and/or magic items it contains. That's almost a prime directive of adventurers."



> Just thought you might want to think about these things.



And I thank you for taking the time to point them out !


----------



## Matafuego (Dec 27, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the praise for Interactive Dungeon !
> 
> Me and my friend Jerome did it. It was my concept, I did most icons and sounds (including the little music when you start a map ) and he coded it (he's quite a fantastic coder). Unfortunately, he's under contract with Compuware, he can't code for no-one but Compuware, which is why for now ID is totally free.
> 
> ...




If it doesn't take you a long time I would like to read that. I've downloaded it when you started this thread and I'm a bit on the dark with it, and now more since you said it's more than just a mapping prog!


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

I created a thread in Software and Computers for Interactive Dungeon.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 27, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I created a thread in Software and Computers for Interactive Dungeon.




Cool

BTW I'll create a equivilent treasure for my 2 rooms and post it and if handforged doesn't want to make the treasure I may take a crack at it.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

O.K.

Go back to my ID thread, I posted something else.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 28, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Full credits will be inserted in the finished completed module. If you want your real names
> in, please include it in your room's descriptions (by editing your post).




Credit for what?  Where is this going to be posted/printed?


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 28, 2003)

*ROOM 6 *

The Waiting Room

_This 15’ by 20’ room is dominated by a 10’ long obsidian table.    Nine stone chairs line the room: 3 for medium creatures, 5 for large creatures, and one for a huge creature.  Torch sconces line the room, illuminating it fully. A large chandelier hangs from the center of the room but it is currently unlit._

This room is a waiting room for those who wish to meet with Blasphemy. Often emissaries of groups wishing to meet with her are kept here for hours before meetings take place in room 7.

The torches are everburning torches that keep the room lit.   When the chandelier is lit; it the room is under the effect of a Zone of Truth spell (DC 20).  This room is often scryed on when visitors are present with the hope an unintentional truth is spoken.


----------



## fnork de sporg (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll do numba Seven, the meeting/throne room.

Hold on just a bit.


----------



## fnork de sporg (Dec 29, 2003)

fnork de sporg said:
			
		

> I'll do numba Seven, the meeting/throne room.
> 
> Hold on just a bit.




How's this?



*Room 7: Meeting Room*

_The light here is quite clear though diffuse and has no obvious point origin origin nor casts any shadows. Each wall contains a stunningly realistic vista of some region of the Abyss, including a lake of fire, a moutain of skulls, a bridge built from raw meat, a naked Marilith drenched in waterfall of blood, and a field of thousands of crucified Pit Fiends. These murals are bordered by hundreds of fist-sized jewels, mostly diaomonds and rubies._ 

Upon breaking these jewels will reveal themselves to be nothing more than cut glass with cunning and economical Illusion enchantments.

_This thirty by thirty five foot room is dominated in the center by a defiled good-aligned altar, it's holy symbols scratched out or covered over by blasphemous glyphs, that has been turned over, fitted with massive pillows, and turned in to a throne of sorts. This throne is supported by what at first appear to be four grey statues of hunched humanoids with feathery wings. However their slight motions and their muted, almost silent, weeping quickly reveal themselves to be living creatures._

A succesfull Knowledge (Planes) check (dc 14) will reveal these as Avoral, a type of celestial. They will respond to questioning and if the subject is broached will relate their sorrowfull tale. Untold ages ago they were the last celestial survivors of a great apocalyptic battle between celestial and demonic forces in which the demons emerged victorious. Rather then slay them as would normally be done Blasphemy, then working as a general in said army, chose to keep them as slaves for her own amusement. In time she traded favors to have them put under a powerful Geas forcing them in to unquestining servitude to her as long as they live. Once she made them fight in her name and in for her amusement and occasionally would make them wipe out unimportant good-aligned human villages but eventually she bored of their torment and now she is content to let them serve as mere furniture 

But the Avoral know that her boredom will not last and eventually the litany of tortures will begin again. They will reject any ideas of their possible salvation, since the geas was actually cast as a favor for Blasphemy and not by her simply killing the marilith will not lift it, and instead beg sympathetic characters for death. However they will warn the party that Blasphemy has given them instructions to defend themselves against attackers and that they cannot disobey. These Avoral are identical to those in the 3rd corebook except that Blesphemy has forbid the mfrom using their Dimension Door, Dispell Magic, Protection Against Evil, or Lay on Hands abilities. The Avoral have no treasure.

If the Bralani are in your party they will be aghast and in horror of the situation of the poor Avoral. They will urge the party to fight the Avoral, to "free their enchained souls" as they put it, but will refrain from combat with them stating that combat with celestials would be too disturbing for them at this point. In fact if combat is engaged with the Avoral they will wait in the next unoccupied room. The enslaved Avoral, for their part, will not react much differently whether the Bralani are present or not. They are past caring.


This room is where Blasphemy meets her guests and supplicants. The entire room is under a permanent Zone of Truth (DC 35) though it is keyed not to affect Mariliths. The eerie light is apparently a natural feature of the caves that were later carved in to the current dungeon, a nturally occuring bleedthrough to the plane of positive energy. Any damaged living being that spends time here will begin to regain hitpoints at the rate of two-an-hour. Additionally living creatures will not age as long as they remain in this room, though few wil lever spend enough time here to discover this fact. At one point it was a place of worship for several primitive tribes, though there are few ways for the player characters to ever learn this. However should this information be obtained, perhaps through the use of Legend Lore or other such magic, the PCs may be or later become aware of legends that speak of such a place and the healing powers it contains. Blasphemy has no clue as to the real origins of her meeting room's light source and simply assumes it was a useful enchantment left over from a previous tenant, perhaps the same one she first murdered upon her arrival here.

The mountain of skulls in the middle of the mural on the north wall is in fact a secret door (search DC 30). The Avoral have been ordered to remain secret about the secret door. Though they cannot broach the subject if it is asked of them they will make it clear to the party that while they are forbidden to mention any possible presence of such doors they willingly refuse to deny that such things exist. The secret door is unlocked.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 29, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> Credit for what? Where is this going to be posted/printed?



I don't know. In the introduction of the dungeon I will insert all our names.

This adventure can possibly be posted on ENWorld.

Thanks trentonjoe and fnork de sporg, your rooms are added to the adventure.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 29, 2003)

BTW Hyp, since you're a Mod, you should go see that thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72921 ... something fishy about it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 29, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> BTW Hyp...




Yeah, I caught it earlier 

-Hyp.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 30, 2003)

O.K. here is an Item for treasure.  It costs a little bit more than the treasure for the challenges that I created but it is pretty cool.  

Fire mace: this +1 flaming heavy mace protects it's weilder form 10 points of fire damage per round.  upon command it's weighted tip glows as if under the effects of a light spell.  Once per day the weilder can produce a 5' diameter flaming orb in any location with in 150' radius centered on the caster.  Any creature hit by the orb gets a reflex save to get out of the orb's way taking no damage. Upon failing the save the creature take 2d6 points of fire damage.   By using a move action and by pointing the mace at the orb and commanding "move" in infernal and then pointing to a new location up to 30 feet away the weilder can move the orb.  The orb lasts for 5 rounds.  it the orb moves further than 150 feet from the caster the orb disapears. Moderate Evocation.  CL 13th craft magic arms and armor, light, flaming sphere, protection from energy. price: 25000gp cost 12500 + 1000 xp 

looks like we are almost done.  9 rooms that are not done and 2 of them are called already.    

I have also updated  my two rooms a couple of days ago.  minor stuff and I'll probablly do it again.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 30, 2003)

I just read through all the rooms.  I like what is shaping up. This is gonna be a cool dungeon.  I have a few questions and comments.  

Room 7: What is the DC to find and open the secret door?  Will the Avoral Tell the PCs about the secret door?  they probablly know it is there.  how will the Bralani from room 13 and the Avoral react tward each other, if the PC's bring the Bralani with them.  

Room 23: What is the DC to find and open the secret door?

Rooms 27 & 28: Seems a little odd to me that you have to go through the locker rooms to get to blasphmy's room but I can accept it.  Since Blasphemy can teleport and with handforged discription of feeding the creature in room 30.  Perhaps Blasphmy has a thing for athletes.  Once in the corridors on the other sides do the doors into the locker rooms open with out a key?  with out unlocking both doors?   Maybe in the corridors leading from the locker rooms to room 29 should be old looking and in disreapair maybe there should be bloody drag marks from the locker rooms to room 29.   Can we use Quidditch as the name of the sport that the vrocks are going to be playing?


----------



## Trainz (Dec 30, 2003)

I will not put the mace in room 30 quite yet, whoever will finish the treasure of room 30 copy it in your description.

Indicate in a new post when you update your rooms what room number has changed.

I will let the creators of rooms 7, 23, 27, 28 address themselves the issues you raise.

Keep up the good work peeps !


----------



## fnork de sporg (Dec 30, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I just read through all the rooms.  I like what is shaping up. This is gonna be a cool dungeon.  I have a few questions and comments.
> 
> Room 7: What is the DC to find and open the secret door?  Will the Avoral Tell the PCs about the secret door?  they probablly know it is there.  how will the Bralani from room 13 and the Avoral react tward each other, if the PC's bring the Bralani with them.
> 
> ...




Uh secret door? Oops. Well I guess it should be the same as in room 23. Oh wait, room 23 doesn't have a DC either. Maybe it should be up to Trailz. OR it could be DC 30, the same as the locked doors. I don't know, is that really up to me?

Again, with the Bralani. Those are someone else's addition. Do I really have jurisdiction to say what they would do or think or say? Of course any Dm runnign this wouldn't care one way who wrote which parts and would definitely want to know that info.
However I think I would say...

If the Bralani are in your party they will be aghast and in horror of the situation of the poor Avoral. They will urge the party to fight the Avoral, to "free their enchained souls" as they put it, but will refrain from combat with them stating that combat with celestials would be too disturbing for them at this point. In fact if combat if engaged with the Avoral they will wait in the next unoccupied room. The enslaved Avoral, for their part, will not react much differently whether the Bralani are present or not. They are past caring.

Also...

The Avoral have been ordered to remain secret about the secret door. Though they cannot broach the subject if it is asked of them they will make clear to the party that while they are forbidden to mention any possible presence of such doors they willingly refuse to deny that such things exist.



And no Quidditch, please. Not that I have anything against the sport, but please, no.


----------



## Bauglir (Dec 30, 2003)

*Room 24: Storage for gaming equipment*

_This room is used to store equipment used for the 'games' in room 26 (weapons, armour and some other less tasteful things..).  Home, and visiting teams alike will use this room.  The central workbench serves as an altar which renders the area *unhallow* with a dimensional anchor.  The 'only' entrance to the room (via room 25) is guarded by a Retriever, ensuring that the equipment cannot be tampered with.  However, Blasphemy and her minions may also access the room via the secret passages from rooms 7 and 23._

Upon entering, the PCs are immediately struck by the strong charnel house smell in this room (fort DC 12 or become nauseous until 1d6 rounds after leaving the room).
A large unlocked wooden door in the western wall leads to area 25.  This door is guarded by a retriever, which will immediately attack the PCs  _if they entered the room via the western door_, otherwise remaining dormant  (The retriever has specific orders to attack any creature that attempts to pass it, which of course does not apply to those who enter and leave via the secret door in the south wall).  In the center of the room is what appears to be some kind of large work bench.  The surface of the bench as well as the surrounding floor for 5ft in every direction is covered with a layer of gore in various stages of decomposition (anyone attempting to approach the bench must make a reflex save DC 5 to avoid slipping).  Above the bench is a series of hooks, some of which are occupied with the remains of what once might have been humanoid.  The cadavers are torn open, and a close inspection will reveal that numerous organs have been quite carefully removed.
On the north wall there are a series of shelves, each of which holds several sealed earthenware pots.  (If opened, these pots contain the missing organs - some being dried, and others being preserved in vinegar).  Beneath the shelves hangs a skin, presumably that of a dwarf judging by size.  Blood is still dripping from the skin and forming a small puddle on the floor beneath (any PC with an appropriate skill may observe that this skin was removed with some care and expertise).
In the center of the south wall stands an imposing statue of a serpentine 6-armed figure (this is a likeness of Blasphemy which is easily recognizable to those who have seen her - a search of the statue (DC 30) will reveal that it conceals a secret doorway) flanked on either side by weapon racks.  In each rack there are a series of 5 evidently well-made (masterwork) greatclubs, whose coating of blood and some scorch marks tell a tale of their use.  (If the PCs attempt to _Detect Magic_ none of the clubs will radiate magic, however 2 of the clubs on the eastern rack (home team) are in fact _+2 greatclubs_ (medium size) with _Nystul's Undetectable Aura_ placed upon them.)
Stacked against the eastern wall are a series of 5ft cube cages.  Most of these hold the bodies of subjects used in the harvesting of 'game equipment' (One of the cages contains the skinless body of a dwarf, and judging by the trails of blood across the cage floor he or she was still alive for some time after the skin was removed) however a faint whimpering can be heard from one of the cells (listen DC 5).  This cell contains Mekel.


Mekel - NE Halfling Rog8
Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12
AC: 14 (unarmored)
BAB: +6/+1, Melee: +8/+3, Ranged: +10/+5
Saves:  Fort +4, Ref +10, Will +3  [+2 vs traps, fear]
Sp Abil: Trapfinding, Evasion, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Sneak Attack +4d6, Trap sense +2
Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Skills: Hide +18, Move Silently +16, Search +13, Disable Device +14, Open Lock +14, Tumble +14, Sleight of Hand +14, Bluff +12, Disguise +12, Spot +11

Mekel is barely clinging to sanity, and will tell the PCs anything he thinks they want to hear in order to facilitate his escape.  He will assist the PCs as far as it serves his own interests but no further.  If the PCs come across or openly display anything of value, he may attempt to steal it from them and run off IF he can get to safety (he does not know the layout of the dungeon).  If Mekel is still with the PCs at such time as they leave the dungeon, then he will betray them the moment he stands to profit by doing so.
Mekel knows about the magical greatclubs in the weapon racks (as he saw them placed there) as well as the secret passage.  He will offer to tell the PCs his 'secrets' in return for an escort out of the dungeon, and will honor the bargain should the PCs agree, as he has nothing to gain by backstabbing them.

==================================
Ofc the door on the south end of the room would need to be made a secret door for this to work.

Anyway it's just an idea.  If you don't like it, nps.

Also I imagine it will need some format changes too (I pretty much winged it )


----------



## DiFier (Dec 30, 2003)

fnork de sporg said:
			
		

> Again, with the Bralani. Those are someone else's addition. Do I really have jurisdiction to say what they would do or think or say?




Yeah I'm not sure, I asked the question in your room cause the that's the only place they could possiblly meet, unless the PC's somehow convince the Avoral to help them, which sounds less than impossible.


----------



## fnork de sporg (Dec 30, 2003)

There, I have updated me post for room number seven, adding in the bralani and secret door paragraphs, as well as a little more detail and fixing a few typos, though probably not all of them.

I'm still not sure what the DC to find the secret door should be. I also included a DC to unlock the door, though now I'm not sure if the door should really be locked or not. I am open to suggestions


By the way this is a killa crazy great thread. Real fun. Is this an ENworld tradition or are we the first people do it? If it's not a standing tradition it really should be.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 30, 2003)

The room has a secret door in it now (see updated map, refresh).

All secret doors have a search DC of 30, none are locked.

The unedited Word document now stands at 31 pages.


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 30, 2003)

fnork de sporg said:
			
		

> Again, with the Bralani. Those are someone else's addition. Do I really have jurisdiction to say what they would do or think or say? .





HEy the Branali were my guys!!!!   They would say, "To heck with you, you,you, fnock of the sporg!"


Seriously,  I think that is an excellent addition and feel free to change, add, correct anything that Trentonjoe writes.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 30, 2003)

I have another observation.  There are a number of places on the map where large or huge creatures are in spaces that are smaller than their size, example a large creature (takes up 10'x10') in a 5' wide passage.  according to the DMG p29 this is possible but causes the creature to take -4 to attack and AC in that confined area.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Dec 30, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> O.K. here is an Item for treasure. It costs a little bit more than the treasure for the challenges that I created but it is pretty cool.
> 
> Fire mace: this +1 flaming heavy mace protects it's weilder form 10 points of fire damage per round. upon command it's weighted tip glows as if under the effects of a light spell. Once per day the weilder can produce a 5' diameter flaming orb in any location with in 150' radius centered on the caster. Any creature hit by the orb gets a reflex save to get out of the orb's way taking no damage. Upon failing the save the creature take 2d6 points of fire damage. By using a move action and by pointing the mace at the orb and commanding "move" in infernal and then pointing to a new location up to 30 feet away the weilder can move the orb. The orb lasts for 5 rounds. it the orb moves further than 150 feet from the caster the orb disapears. Moderate Evocation. CL 13th craft magic arms and armor, light, flaming sphere, protection from energy. price: 25000gp cost 12500 + 1000 xp
> 
> ...



I can't find a saving throw DC listed for the fire orb. It's neat though, I always like unique magical items over generic ones.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 30, 2003)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I can't find a saving throw DC listed for the fire orb. It's neat though, I always like unique magical items over generic ones.




Doh.  forgot the DC.  it should be 15.  Well the fire orb is just flaming sphere.  But I didn't want to just take an item out of the DMG.


----------



## Matafuego (Dec 31, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I will not put the mace in room 30 quite yet, whoever will finish the treasure of room 30 copy it in your description.




Couldn't it be a weapon used by Blasphemy?
Unless he has better weapons, why hide it in a treasure room?
That's what bugged me sometimes from some published adventures treasures


----------



## tarchon (Jan 1, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> Rooms 27 & 28: Seems a little odd to me that you have to go through the locker rooms to get to blasphmy's room but I can accept it.  Since Blasphemy can teleport and with handforged discription of feeding the creature in room 30.  Perhaps Blasphmy has a thing for athletes.  Once in the corridors on the other sides do the doors into the locker rooms open with out a key?  with out unlocking both doors?   Maybe in the corridors leading from the locker rooms to room 29 should be old looking and in disreapair maybe there should be bloody drag marks from the locker rooms to room 29.   Can we use Quidditch as the name of the sport that the vrocks are going to be playing?



Yes, indeed it does seem a little odd.  I wanted it that way.  Leaving aside my metagame motives for putting it there, it reflects demon psychology.  Every demon above the lowest ranks has teleport without error, once every 6 seconds, for all of eternity.  The only thing demons need doors for is maybe getting an initial look at a teleport destination (demons of the better sort usually scry) and shlepping around furniture.  Which demons need doors then?  Demons that shlep furniture around.  And mortal servants need them.  To a demon, every entrance is a service entrance, and using a door is like stamping "menial servant" on your forehead.   Nobody important walks to room 29.
About the doors - yes, they open with the same way from either side.  I figured the corridor was part of 29.   And, so as not to disturb anyone unduly, I will amend the name of the sport to "q'tcherbi'jin," and hopefully that will fool JK Rowling's lawyers.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 1, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I have another observation. There are a number of places on the map where large or huge creatures are in spaces that are smaller than their size, example a large creature (takes up 10'x10') in a 5' wide passage. according to the DMG p29 this is possible but causes the creature to take -4 to attack and AC in that confined area.



Yeah, I noticed that too. It bugged me a little at first, but then thought "what the heck" and left it at that.

Let the critters take the -4 penalty, it's not like the EL 14 PC's can't use the break.

Also, I have to keep in mind that this whole experiment is all about letting ENWorlders express themselves in the truest of RPG'ing form, creating a dungeon. Most of us are DM's. The essence of being a DM is to create adventures. That's what we do alone (of course, afterwards we play it with our friends). I thought it was due time that we used the awesome ressource that is ENworld and use it that way.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 1, 2004)

Matafuego said:
			
		

> Couldn't it be a weapon used by Blasphemy?
> Unless he has better weapons, why hide it in a treasure room?
> That's what bugged me sometimes from some published adventures treasures



I don't agree.

All items worn and owned by Blasphemy will disappear when she is slain. Thus, they really aren't part of the room 30 treasure-reward concept.

That said, feel free to equip Blasphemy with any items you feel like (a +4 breastplate of fortification and 6 +3 unholy scimitars will turn her into quite a critter. Just make sure to adjust her CR accordingly). Those items will of course disappear when she is slain.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 1, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed it does seem a little odd. I wanted it that way. Leaving aside my metagame motives for putting it there, it reflects demon psychology. Every demon above the lowest ranks has teleport without error, once every 6 seconds, for all of eternity. The only thing demons need doors for is maybe getting an initial look at a teleport destination (demons of the better sort usually scry) and shlepping around furniture. Which demons need doors then? Demons that shlep furniture around. And mortal servants need them. To a demon, every entrance is a service entrance, and using a door is like stamping "menial servant" on your forehead. Nobody important walks to room 29.
> About the doors - yes, they open with the same way from either side. I figured the corridor was part of 29. And, so as not to disturb anyone unduly, I will amend the name of the sport to "q'tcherbi'jin," and hopefully that will fool JK Rowling's lawyers.



Don't worry about it, leave the room as is. The disparity in styles of the different rooms (which is reflected by the fact that many DM's contributed) will only make this thing more unique. It is in fact the staple of my experiment.

It will throw players offguard. When they think they figured some pattern out, *WHACK* ! It will give players a sense of _nouveau _and wonder, will keep them on their toes.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 1, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed it does seem a little odd.  I wanted it that way.  Leaving aside my metagame motives for putting it there, it reflects demon psychology.  Every demon above the lowest ranks has teleport without error, once every 6 seconds, for all of eternity.  The only thing demons need doors for is maybe getting an initial look at a teleport destination (demons of the better sort usually scry) and shlepping around furniture.  Which demons need doors then?  Demons that shlep furniture around.  And mortal servants need them.  To a demon, every entrance is a service entrance, and using a door is like stamping "menial servant" on your forehead.   Nobody important walks to room 29.
> About the doors - yes, they open with the same way from either side.  I figured the corridor was part of 29.   And, so as not to disturb anyone unduly, I will amend the name of the sport to "q'tcherbi'jin," and hopefully that will fool JK Rowling's lawyers.




Cool, That looks like the name of a Demon sport.  

I hope I didn't imply that I didn't like your rooms or wanted you to change them.  I like them very much.  They are very original and cool ideas in them.  I guess I added my comment because I thought it was odd.  This is my first time dealing with demons.  I thought that maybe players would think it was odd too especially if they hadn't delt with demons before.  of course they will be So busy fighting Blasphemy and the mimic and getting treasure it probablly will not enter their minds.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 1, 2004)

It's a good thing to catch players off-guard. Make them feel more alive (until they die  ).

In the current game I play in, I play a Sorceror. We're in a Inn. I ask "Are there any cute girls around ?", he sighs and says "No...", I than make a flash decision about my character and ask "O.K., any cute guys then ?"... the other players were aghast.

From that point on, my Sorceror has become bisexual. Never saw that in 20 years of RPG's.

My point is, the players (and DM) were caught so off-guard, that it kick-started role-playing, and in a sense improved our game.

Nothing is too weird in a fantasy setting (duh!).


----------



## Matafuego (Jan 2, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I don't agree.
> 
> All items worn and owned by Blasphemy will disappear when she is slain. Thus, they really aren't part of the room 30 treasure-reward concept.
> 
> That said, feel free to equip Blasphemy with any items you feel like (a +4 breastplate of fortification and 6 +3 unholy scimitars will turn her into quite a critter. Just make sure to adjust her CR accordingly). Those items will of course disappear when she is slain.




Sorry I am not familiar with that rule.  
Why is it that equipment dissapears?
What if Blasphemy is disarmed before being defeated?

Seems like I have to read my books again


----------



## Trainz (Jan 3, 2004)

*ahem*

I've been trying to locate that rule, and couldn't find it. I guess I got confused with 2nd edition remnants and the recent balor-vorpal summoning trick threads...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 3, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I've been trying to locate that rule, and couldn't find it.




She would disappear if she'd been Summoned, but that would only last a few rounds.

However, if what the PCs meet is in fact an Astral Projection of Blasphemy's physical body (in suspended animation somewhere in Hell), then it will disappear when she 'dies'... at which point she'll wake up mad in Hell, and she'll already know some of the PCs' tactics for the next go-round...

-Hyp.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 4, 2004)

Guys, 8 rooms to go, 2 of which are reserved.

Handforged and Trilobite, the two reserved rooms are yours. Please give a signal, so that I still hold them for you, or release them to the general ENPopulace.

We must not falter so close to completion. Editing the whole thing and making it coherent will be quite difficult. I still have to graphically design the rooms so that they look somewhat like your rooms descriptions. I will probably ask some experienced dude (I had Hypersmurf in mind) to edit the thing, and turn it into a small font two columns thing pdf.

If there's a few really good artists that would like to illustrate a few critters, to add to the pdf, so much the better. I was thinking about drawing Blasphemy and the Minotaur-roaming critter especially. Maybe Hyp's dude from room 17. But the drawings will just be a plus, I will not stop the process for them.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 4, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> If there's a few really good artists that would like to illustrate a few critters, to add to the pdf, so much the better.




Post a request thread in the Art Gallery forum, maybe?  More likely the right people will read it.

-Hyp.


----------



## handforged (Jan 4, 2004)

I will still do my reserved room, but I don't have the time to come up with a treasure for my treasure room.  Sorry about that.  I might in another week once I get moved back into school and start classes, but I don't know if you want to wait that long.

~hf


----------



## Trainz (Jan 4, 2004)

handforged said:
			
		

> I will still do my reserved room, but I don't have the time to come up with a treasure for my treasure room. Sorry about that. I might in another week once I get moved back into school and start classes, but I don't know if you want to wait that long.



You don't need to create a treasure. Just post your room whenever you are ready, don't worry about time.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Post a request thread in the Art Gallery forum, maybe? More likely the right people will read it.
> 
> -Hyp.



Hey hyp, someone submitted a Marilith pic in a thread I created for that purpose. Go see it and tell me if you'd think it would be good for the adventure.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1297938#post1297938


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 5, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Hey hyp, someone submitted a Marilith pic in a thread I created for that purpose. Go see it and tell me if you'd think it would be good for the adventure.




Yeah, I already saw it.

Um.  I've seen some of s/LaSH's other work, and it's very cool.

But for some reason, when I see that Marilith, I think "Sailor Moon villain!"... which doesn't really fit with the theme I imagined.

It's a nifty picture, but... it sort of clashes, to my mind.

However, my opinion is only one of many that should weigh in on such issues 

-Hyp.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 6, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Yeah, I already saw it.
> 
> Um.  I've seen some of s/LaSH's other work, and it's very cool.
> 
> ...




Not dark and scary enough.  It is a great picture.  but I don't think it is scary or gritty enough.  maybe if it was recolored?  I'll try to do a drawing.  maybe blasphemy sitting on the desecrated alter/throne in room #7.  tho I always seem to have troubles drawing stuff when I want a specific result.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with you guys. We won't use it. Although it's quite cool !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 7, 2004)

bump


There are 7 or 8 rooms left over 30 rooms in all to fill. I call upon those that have not yet contributed to go ahead and add their creativity to this cool project.

Sherley, there are 7 EnWorlders out there that can do that. How many EnWorlders are there in all ?

Yeah.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 7, 2004)

Allen Palmer has two interesting pics for our dungeon:

Khargal the Defiler, male half-fiend orc 



*




*

and Definite D. Multifarious, Male human sorcerer ​
*

*

What do you guys think ?​


----------



## Trainz (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe this from Babette Thompson for the Avoral of the Meeting Room (7):


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 7, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> What do you guys think?




I like the Khargal.

I'm not sure about the piece from Babette - it looks more like some sort of para-elemental than a celestial...?

As for the Multifarious... great, except for the elf-ears, the fangs, and the lack of a villainous moustache.  He needs something to twirl, like Dick Dastardly.  Or the Peculiar Purple Pieman from Porcupine Peak.  Or Dishonest John.

I'm hoping Allen doesn't mind - but they're tiny tweaks to make it fit the character...






-Hyp.


----------



## apalmer (Jan 7, 2004)

lol.....k...that is too funny .....no I dont mind at all as long as it stays in your dungeaon....hehehe


----------



## Trainz (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Allen ! And thanks for allowing Hyp to express his talents !

I agree with you Hyp about the Avoral.


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll take #25.

*#25 - Trophy Display Area*

_The door behind you shuts off the charnel-house reek of the storage area, and you see a 10' wide passageway ahead. The lighting here is dim, mostly emanating from glass cases mounted on the left and right walls. Mounted in these cases are grisly heads of differing races, backlit with a dim sickly-yellow light. There are small green glowing areas on the glass below each head, and you get a distinct feeling of unease as you enter this room. The corridor ends at a pair of solid double-doors._

This is a trophy area for the game room. All the 'losers' and a few of the winners of the games are displayed here. The area is under a low-grade fear effect (DC10) and is also *unhallowed*. Each one of the heads will open it's eyes _(Animate Dead)_ and begin to shriek it's death-story (_Magic Mouth_ - in the abyssal tongue) at the top of it's (non-existant) lungs. (The stories are left as an exercise for the student DM if anyone in the party speaks infernal - picture a football match meets basketball, meets rugby... but with weapons.) Each time a head begins it's story, the Fear DC in the room will rise by 5 points as people start to get freaked out. (The fear accumulates, for each head speaking at once.) Each head will speak for 10 rounds (1 minute) before closing it's eyes and falling silent.

If any of the glass is broken or the cases are opened (DC15 lock -easy), a magical silent alarm goes off. It summons the caretaker (and three-time game champion), Kreepo the Kobold. Kreepo will arrive 5 rounds after glass breaks.

*Kreepo, Kobold(Reptilian), Ftr4/Rog8* 
CR 12; Small Humanoid; 5'/5'; - AL NE - HD 8d6+4d10+12; hp 84;  
Init +6; Spd 60 ft/x4; - AC 25;
*Attacks*: Atk +20/+15 One-handed  (1d4+4 + 1d6 cold,15-20/x2, Frost Rapier +2), +19/+14 One-handed  (1d3+2/19-20/x2, Hand Crossbow +1);
*Saving Throws:* Fort +7, Ref +13, Will +1; 
Str 10(+0), Dex 22(+6), Con 12(+1), Int 12(+1), Wis 7(-2), Cha 6(-2);

*Skills*: Balance +16, Climb +8, Hide +28 _(+10 from armor)_, Jump +29, Listen +3, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +8, Search +11, Sleight of Hand +9, Spot +3, Swim +2, Tumble +25, Use Magic Device +1.

*Feats*: Acrobatic, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Improved Critical(Rapier), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus(Rapier), Weapon Specialization(Rapier)
*Items*: Amulet of Natural Armor +2, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Wand of Shadow (13 charges), Leather Armor +3 of Shadow, Boots of Striding and Springing

Kreepo will arrive and use his wand of Shadow (Fills 20' area with dark shadows - like darkness, except Darkvision may be used) and uses his Spring Attack coupled with enhanced speed of his boots to do Spring Attacks on the party.  He will attempt to do as much damage as possible, and if losing, will retreat into area #26 to drink his potions and hide, waiting for the PC's to enter so he can sneak attack again.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 7, 2004)

I got an idea for Rm 12 and 15.

I just need to write them up and Post them, should have it done by tomorrow at the latest. Basically as a preview I am playing off other contributors ideas a little. RM 15 will be Vlask's current lover a 1/2 fiendish Greenhag Cleric and Rm 12 will be the Game/Lounge for Khargal's war band. Just mostly description.

Later


----------



## Shallown (Jan 7, 2004)

Preliminary text.

ROOM 15

Locked iron door:2 in thick; Hardness 10; hp 60; Break (DC 28); Open Lock (DC 28).

Bruntel’s Quarters

This room is decorated in garish colors and shiny embroidered tapestries. I room decorated in
such a manner that it is physically disorientating in its conflicting styles. A large bed like
structure is in the far northern corner. It seems a cross between a nest and a once finely made
bedframe, now all that remains is a general outlined square. It is piled high with gaudy silks and
discolored furs. Several chest sit against the walls, some opened but most barely shut bulging
with more cloth. A table nearly 8 feet in length sits midway along the southern wall. Resting on
it are piles of parchment and well worn books haphazardly arranged. The room is lit but a large
candelabra suspended from the ceiling. Also in the nearest northern corner is a set of chains
hanging from the wall at shoulder height. 

Often found lounging around Bruntel awaits her companion Vlask. Though they have been
lovers for only a short while Bruntel has managed to sway Vlask into providing for her bad taste
with trade from the dungeon’s other inhabitants. She has a unique taste in the gaudy and clashing
styles of the world. Her eyes unlike others are soothed with the painful conflicting of colors.

What Vlask does not know is this is only the last in a series of places that Bruntel has moved into
and awaited (or caused) the eventual invasion of do-gooder adventurer’s and high muckety-muck
paladins and clerics. She chooses a place that is gaining a dangerous reputation and “camps”
there waiting for intrepid interlopers then using her disguise self to appear as a prisoner she
ambushes the group at her earliest convenience. She had the chains in the wall built to use just
for this ruse.

 1/2 Fiendish GREEN HAG/ 8th level cleric
 	Medium Monstrous Outsider 
*Hit Dice:*	9d8+ 8d8 + 34 (110)
*Initiative:*	+3
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares), swim 30 ft. Flight 30 (Average)
*Armor Class:*	32 (+3 Dex, +12 natural + 7 Armor), touch 13, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+15/+21
*Attack:*	Claw +21 melee (1d4+4)
*Full Attack:*	2 claws +21 melee (1d4+6)
1 bite  +16 Melee (1d6 +3 )
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Spell-like abilities, weakness, mimicry, Smite Good 1 X daily (+17)
*Special Qualities:*	Darkvision 90 ft., spell resistance 27, Immunity Poison,  Resist Acid, cold, electricity, fire at 10 Each, DR 10/Magic, Treat Natural weapons as Magic for DR. Freedom of Movement 8 rounds per day. Domains : trickery and travel, Spontaneous casting (Inflict spells), Rebuke undead 8th level, 
*Saves:*	Fort +13, Ref +13, Will +14
*Abilities:*	Str 23, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 15 (19), Cha 16
*Skills:*	Concentration +22, Craft (Tailor) +15, Hide +15, Listen +16, Spot +16, Swim +18 (+8), Bluff +20, Disguise +9, Move silent +7, Spellcraft +11, Knowledge Arcana +7, Knowledge religion +7, Knowledge Planes +7, Diplomacy +6
*Feats:*	Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Casting, Great Fortitude, Lightening Reflex, Improved Feint,  Combat expertise
*Challenge Rating:*	15
*Alignment:*	chaotic evil
*Treasure:*	Mithral Breastplate +2 (-2 skill penalty), Periapt of Wisdom +4
*Spell-Like Abilities: * At will—dancing lights, disguise self, ghost sound (DC 13), invisibility, pass without trace, tongues, water breathing. Caster level 17th. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Darkness 3 X daily, Desecrate, Unholy Blight, Poison 3/Day, Contagion, Blasphemy, Unholy aura 3/Day, Unhallow, Horrid Wilting, Summon monster IX (Fiends only) Caster level 17th Saves are Charisma based (base 13 + spell level)
*Weakness (Su): * A green hag can weaken a foe by making a special touch attack. The opponent must succeed on a DC 17 Fortitude save or take 2d4 points of Strength damage. The save DC is Charisma-based.
*Mimicry (Ex): * A green hag can imitate the sounds of almost any animal found near its lair.
*Skills: * A green hag has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

*Spells*
0 - detect magic X2, Light, Creat water, Mending X 2
1 - *Long strider, Protection from good, Comprehend Language, Shield of faith, Divine Favor
2 – * Non-Detection, Bear’s endurance, Eagles splendor, Silence, Lesser restoration
3 - * Fly, Protection from energy X2, Dispel Magic, Animate dead
4 – * Dimension door, Spell immunity, Divine Power, Magic Vestment


Treasure - Other than her gear, nothing that is not a complete eye sore.


----------



## Bauglir (Jan 7, 2004)

Kender42:  Kreepo's presence in room 25 conflicts with room 24's concept (see page 4).  Would you be against replacing Kreepo with a retriever, and perhaps using him elsewhere in the dungeon?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 7, 2004)

﻿Room 12

Entertainment/lounge

Locked iron door:2 in thick; Hardness 10; hp 60; Break (DC 28); Open Lock (DC 28).

The first thing that strikes someone entering this room is the putrid smell. The room looks to be
an area design for gaming and torture though for some humanoids this is one and the same.
Several tables sit around the room some are even upright. Chairs and pieces of chairs litter the
room. In the far northern corner is a small stove and water basin area. Chained here are three
kobolds who appear to be servants of some type though they do little more than moan and shiver
hiding behind dented, tarnished silver platters. Several sets of bone dice sit about as well as a
large basket of darts though no dart board hangs on the walls. Though as anyone approaches the
basket the Kobolds wail slightly louder.

Half eaten and rotted food sits in various piles around the room. Along the southern wall is a 3 3
sets of bunk beds covered in tattered blankets and furs. This area is infested with lice and fleas. 

Nothing of value remains in the room. Even the silver platters are beyond any real value.

The kobolds are standard by the book kind not worth listing.  They appreciate any attempt to
rescue them and will swear fealty until they get a chance to escape then they will leave as fast as
possible.


I may add a little more later to spice it up.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 7, 2004)

Kender 24 I agree with Bauglir. I love the room idea just Kreepo seems out of place. There is room  9 and 14 or you can steal one of my rooms if you want. I think he fits in just elsewhere. Perhaps he can be a wandering sort of encounter who is a scavenger of the party exploring the place or he is checking it out for himself. Just a suggestion.



Later


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Kender 24 I agree with Bauglir. I love the room idea just Kreepo seems out of place. There is room  9 and 14 or you can steal one of my rooms if you want. I think he fits in just elsewhere. Perhaps he can be a wandering sort of encounter who is a scavenger of the party exploring the place or he is checking it out for himself. Just a suggestion.
> Later



Okay, I think I was confused because the Retreiver stats are way back on page 1 (for room #4), and room 24 only kind of mentions it in passing. 

Okay, I'll remove Kreepo from there. die_kluge, how about we make rooms 9, 14 and 15 "game room contenders" based on Blasphemy loves blood sports?  We can each come up with a 'champion' of differing classes. 1 rogue, 1 war, 1 spellcaster? If we want this, I'll take room #15 and use Kreepo there.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 7, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I was confused because the Retreiver stats are way back on page 1 (for room #4), and room 24 only kind of mentions it in passing.
> 
> Okay, I'll remove Kreepo from there. die_kluge, how about we make rooms 9, 14 and 15 "game room contenders" based on Blasphemy loves blood sports?  We can each come up with a 'champion' of differing classes. 1 rogue, 1 war, 1 spellcaster? If we want this, I'll take room #15 and use Kreepo there.




I think that the retriever in the first paragraph is suposed to be in room 25.  tho it never says that it is in room 25 it just say that it is guarding the door.  between 24 and 25.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 8, 2004)

It looks to me like having a retriever in room 25 kinda ruins Kender's room idea.  which to me seems to be a quiet disturbing room that gets more disturbing and less quiet the longer you stay in it.  if you do anything stupid like breaking or opening the cases then the caretaker comes.  Kender maybe the caretaker can be the retriever, who telepoprts into the room (even tho it is a bit narrower than he is (Doh just checked the MM, it looks like retrievers can't teleport.) ) once the PCs do something to alert him.  or perhaps a similar idea to the hidden ceiling area idea in room 4.   but Bauglir it seems a little unfair that you can define what is in a room that you are not designing.  Does the comprimise of having the retriever being the caretaker and drop into the room seem to work?  I don't want to make suggestions to a problem that you two have already taken care of.  IE kreepo is in another room and a retriever sitting in room 25.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jan 8, 2004)

Has anyone added an Orc with a Pie?

How about a dread Gazebo?


----------



## tarchon (Jan 8, 2004)

14. The Last Boudoir of Ghusk-Haleg the Dapper

<i>As the door reluctantly swings open, you hear a faint rustling followed by a hollow rattle, as if a sheaf of dry cane or cornstalks propped up against it has toppled to the floor inside, along with a peculiar twanging sound.  As the room's interior is revealed, it becomes apparent that the cornstalks were once a man, or at least a large humanoid of some variety.  The twisted and mummified corpse wears fine green silks and costly rings, along with matching pointed slippers which were the height of fashion in many civilized kingdoms several decades earlier.  A jaunty black beret lies on the floor nearby.  The room is finely furnished, though a layer of dust and cobwebs assures you that nothing has moved in here for many, many years.
Besides a satin-covered canopy bed, an expensive vanity, and 3 chairs, there is a small table against the S wall.  It holds a metal pan containing some rotted and unidentifiable organic matter, along with some assorted eating utensils.</i>

The corpse can be identified with some effort as that of a tall orc (Ghusk-Haleg).  Two onyx rings (50 GP each) are non-magical and a third is a <i>ring of regeneration</i>.   A beautiful antique lyre (masterwork, 200 GP)  may also be found slung around the corpse, lying underneath but largely undamaged.
If any of the room's contents, including the body, are disturbed, the ghost of Ghusk-Haleg appears and mornfully implores the aid of the characters.  The ghost merely desires for them to return his body to his homeland where his bones may rest in peace, and offers all of his worldly goods (the rings, clothing, and lyre, but not the pie) in exchange for this service.  If the PCs seem reluctant, he will make all sorts of extravagant promises involving his supposed kingship of an orc tribe, buried treasure, and fabulous magic items to win them over, though he has no ability to make good on any of them.  With his +13 Bluff score, these may well seem plausible without good Sense Motive checks.
Ghusk-Haleg modestly relates that in life he was a bard, the handsomest of his people ever to walk the earth, conqueror of many beauties, including not a few fine elf maidens (he chuckles).  When he was captured for the amusement of the demons, he managed (mainly by dumb luck, which he won't admit) to win the contest into which he was pressed.  Being such a handsome specimen of orchood, as his reward he was permitted to "service" Blasphemy (he shudders) and given the traditional prize accorded to mortal victors, a pie made of the heart and kidneys of the vanquished opponent.  Such demonic pies are said to grant the physical prowess of the conquered to the conquerer, so Ghusk-Haleg retired to his victor's quarters to enjoy his winnings (being an orc, he will have no particular reluctance to mention his fiendish repast).  Not entirely trusting his hosts, he locked the door, and as he sat down to eat, he was suddenly wracked by horrible spasms.  His body erupted into a vile pox and paralysis started to creep over him.  He desperately hauled himself towards the door, but as he futilely clawed at the lock with numb fingers, the paralysis overcame him and left him to die slowly in horrible agony over the next several days.  His restless spirit has haunted the chamber ever since.  Why he and the room were abandoned, he doesn't know, though in fact, the dungeon's castellan of the time was killed that same evening, and Blasphemy (who forgot Ghusk-Haleg almost immediately) never bothered to retain a new one.  While a few of the other demons became aware of this later, they were happy to loot most of his other possessions and leave the matter forgotten, though they didn't disturb the body out of (unfounded) fears that Blasphemy might be upset and blame them for it.
The room has remained locked (DC 30 lock, DC 27 to break) and untouched ever since.  His strange ailment was a virulent abyssal STD, which is usually asymptomatic in demons but almost invariably fatal to mortals (DC 25 Heal or appropriate knowledge to recognize the symptoms).
The remains of the grotesque pie still sit on the table, and, though rotten, it still retains an enchantment which grants a permanent +1 inherent Str bonus (it radiates as strong Transmutation magic) to someone who eats it.  However, at the same time it also acts as a DC 20 poison 1d4 Str/1d4 Str due to its advanced age.  Ghusk-Haleg has developed an irrational attachment to the decayed pastry in death and will immediately attack anyone who molests it in any way.  He similarly will attack any party who refuses to remove his remains to a more suitable resting place, but his ghost is incapable of leaving the room of his own volition until the body is removed.

Ghost of Ghusk-Haleg the Dapper
Medium-sized undead orc 8th level bard/2nd level barbarian
HD 10d12 (65 hp)
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: fly 40 ft. (perfect)
AC: +4 (+4 Dex) ethereal; or +7 (+4 Dex, +3 deflection) manifested
Attacks: 2 x incorporeal touch +12/+7
Damage: Incorporeal touch corruption 1d4 (1d4+1 vs. ethereal)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Spec Att.: Manifestation, corrupting touch, corrupting gaze (DC 18), frightful moan (DC 18), spells
Spec Qual: Undead, incorporeal, +4 turn resistance, rejuvenation, rage 1/day, bardic music 8/day, bardic knowledge (+9)
Saves: For +5, Ref +10, Wil +5
Abils: Str 12, Dex 18, Con -, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 17
Skills (selected): Appraise +3, Balance +8, Bluff +13, Climb +6,
Decipher  +8 , Diplomacy+10, Esc. Art. +7, Hide +8, Listen    +4,  Move Si. +10,  Perform  +15, Spellcr.  +8 , Tumble  +11             
Feats: Leadership, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Dodge, Uncanny Dodge
CR: 12
Al: CE
Spells: 
cantrip DC 13 3/day, Danc Light, Det Mag, Ghst Snd, Mend, Prest, Read Mag
1st DC 14 4/day, Charm P, Cure Light, Prot Good, Sleep
2nd DC 15 4/day, Tongues, Scare, Pyrotech
3rd DC 16 2/day, Invis Sphere, Phant Steed, Sculpt Sound

If the PCs agree to return the body to his homeland and remove the body from the room, but then neglect to fulfill the agreement, Ghusk-Haleg's ghost will haunt them mercilessly until they do, manifesting at inopportune moments to sing withering ditties about the PCs cowardice and perfidy.

Ghusk-Haleg has no love of the demons, and if properly motivated can tell the PCs the rough location and basic description of the scriptorium, the privy, and the game court, but he knows nothing of the dangers that currently lurk in any of them.  He is in fact the father of Khargal the Defiler and G-H will recognize this by supernatural instinct if they encounter one another.  If the PCs are aiding Ghusk-Haleg, it is possible, with some diplomacy and Ghusk-Haleg's testimony, that Khargal may be convinced to leave them alone or even help them to escape and bury his father, but he will refuse to help them in any attack on the complex.  
If the PCs leave the room with the body, the bard will disappear into the ether, thanking them profusely, but will follow them invisibly to make sure they don't reneg.  The sad spirit may be convinced to manifest and aid the PCs if they seem to be ernest about helping him, but, if the PCs even realize that he's still there, it will require an opposed Diplomacy check to convince him to perform actions for them (each and every time), such as fight, investigate a room, or cast a spell for them.  He fears Blasphemy and will not act or manifest in her presence in any circumstance.


----------



## Bauglir (Jan 8, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> but Bauglir it seems a little unfair that you can define what is in a room that you are not designing.




I know what you mean, but if the retriever is placed actually *in* room 24 with generic guard orders (as assumed) then it would also attack anyone who accessed the room using the secret tunnels.

What's important is that access to that room via room 25 is secure, at least to the point that noone could go that way without leaving an obvious trail.  When away teams arrive at the complex, Blasphemy shows them where to store their equipment, and then very visibly activates the defences, to clearly demonstrate that it will be 'impossible' to tamper with the gear prior to the match.  (For example, she gives the retriever instructions to attack anyone trying to pass it, including herself, until it is given orders to stand down by both herself and the opposing team captain)

A stone of alarm could be placed on the western door, but that could be bypassed by using a _Passwall_ style spell to go around or through the door without actually opening it.

So I added a retriever, as I couldn't think of a way past that.

I don't want to step on any toes however..

So, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to make room 24 appear secure, while still allowing access via secret passages?

Edit:  If it was placed directly *inside* the door of Room 24, with orders to attack anyone attempting to _pass_ it, then it would not attack anyone entering and leaving the room via the secret passages.  How does that sound?


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bauglir said:
			
		

> Edit:  If it was placed directly *inside* the door of Room 24, with orders to attack anyone attempting to _pass_ it, then it would not attack anyone entering and leaving the room via the secret passages.  How does that sound?



That would work.


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 8, 2004)

Dogbrain said:
			
		

> Has anyone added an Orc with a Pie?
> 
> How about a dread Gazebo?



If there's a gazebo, I want a Duck of Doom!


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

Kender, tell me when your room is final, and THEN I will add it. You will have to rework Kreepo if you keep him in:

"Only the core 3.5 rules can be used. Only the Monster Manual."

I want to make sure that whoever downloads this adventure can play it.

Thanks for your contribution !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

Shallown, your Hag description is too sloppy. And there's some house ruling in there that we can't use for a generic dungeon. What's the CR ? Please use generic terminology, so that whoever uses this adventure finds it easy to understand.

Thanks !


----------



## Bauglir (Jan 8, 2004)

OK, I edited my post of room 24 [page 4] to place the retriever inside the room (I also cleaned up a couple of other bits).


----------



## DiFier (Jan 8, 2004)

I have another general question.  I am not familiar with the Open Gaming Licence stuff, are we going to include it?  I think that we have to. is there anything in this moidule so far that violates the OGL?


----------



## Phineas Crow (Jan 8, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I have another general question.  I am not familiar with the Open Gaming Licence stuff, are we going to include it?  I think that we have to. is there anything in this moidule so far that violates the OGL?





I don't know about the other rooms, but all mine are OGL compiliant since the only resource I used was the SRD.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 8, 2004)

Trainz I'll work on it.

later


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 8, 2004)

Is there a 'working list' of the dungeon's inhabitants & which of them has been drawn & what others want drawn?


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 8, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Kender, tell me when your room is final, and THEN I will add it. You will have to rework Kreepo if you keep him in:
> 
> "Only the core 3.5 rules can be used. Only the Monster Manual."
> 
> ...



Sorry about that! He has been reworked to use 3.5 core only. My mistake.  Is what I get for trying to do all this while at work. ;-) Also tweaked the room desc just a little bit.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay after about a million edits I think I have it street legal. if not let me Know. I'm just too use to marching to my own drum. I stole the format straight out of the SRD. Hope its okay

later


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

Bauglir said:
			
		

> OK, I edited my post of room 24 [page 4] to place the retriever inside the room (I also cleaned up a couple of other bits).



I updated it in my compilation. Thanks !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> I have another general question. I am not familiar with the Open Gaming Licence stuff, are we going to include it? I think that we have to. is there anything in this moidule so far that violates the OGL?



Of course. Everytime I do something with D&D and share it, I include the OGL.

Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Is there a 'working list' of the dungeon's inhabitants & which of them has been drawn & what others want drawn?



We only have two so far, as illustrated on page 5 of this thread (iirc). We rejected the one for the Avoral.

One that would be really snazzy would be to draw Blasphemy. We don't really need others (the ones drawn already weren't drawn for the dungeon itself, but a loan from the artist), but anything is a plus.

I would really like to have a nice pic of Blasphemy on the cover of this dungeon. Maybe on her throne. I can color it if someone just draws it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 8, 2004)

Might be worth dropping a description into this thread for greatseamonster as well - he seems to be doing requests at the moment, and they're coming back pretty quickly.

-Hyp.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 8, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> Sorry about that! He has been reworked to use 3.5 core only. My mistake.  Is what I get for trying to do all this while at work. ;-) Also tweaked the room desc just a little bit.



Thanks a lot, and sorry I had to make you rework that.

It's in the compilation, and updated.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 9, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Okay after about a million edits I think I have it street legal. if not let me Know. I'm just too use to marching to my own drum. I stole the format straight out of the SRD. Hope its okay
> 
> later



Was well worth the wait. Thanks !

Added and updated.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks. Where are we sitting at for rooms and all. Plus can you post the compilation so we can see everything at once and maybe start working on interactions. For example we can post each inhabitant and how they feel or would react to the others. Ie would they go help them, if they teleported in while running from the party what would happen etc.

Just an idea

Later

PS Is Blasphemy already written up or is that the last thing to do?


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 9, 2004)

> Thanks a lot, and sorry I had to make you rework that.
> 
> It's in the compilation, and updated.




No problem. If I woulda read the whole thing a bit closer, I would have gotten it right the first time. ;-)



			
				Shallown said:
			
		

> Thanks. Where are we sitting at for rooms and all.



Check message #1 in the thread - it is continually updated. We have two rooms we're waiting for, plus Blasphemy's throne room, I think.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 9, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Thanks. Where are we sitting at for rooms and all. Plus can you post the compilation so we can see everything at once and maybe start working on interactions. For example we can post each inhabitant and how they feel or would react to the others. Ie would they go help them, if they teleported in while running from the party what would happen etc.
> 
> PS Is Blasphemy already written up or is that the last thing to do?



As Kender said, the first message in the thread has the room numbers and what remains to be done.

I don't want to post the compilation, at least not yet, because it would complicate things no end. When all the rooms will be done, I, or someone else mad enough (be my guest), will go through the whole thing, and make it more coherent where needed. It would be possible to do it as a group face to face, but I'd rather not do it through messages.

Blasphemy as yet to be statted (a basic Marilith really) and her treasure remains to be made. Like I said earlier, the treasure room may contain one CR 17 treasure and two CR 14 or 15 treasures.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I don't mind going through it and working on cohesion as far as the interaction/dynamic nature of the encounters. I like doing that in my games it is an important aspect to me. I'll try t o work on a treasure list as well though don't hold me to it yet. I wouldn't mind doing another room just don't want to much influence over parts of the dungeon, I think that takes away from what makes this all unique.

Once a compilation is done I can do some notes on interaction based on how other people have portrayed thier encounters and then list those in a message giving everyone a chance to alter my notions. Then finalie that part. 

I don't mind doing it.  I have everything for like the next 2 months ready in my Home game so I have lots of creativity/madness just hanging around unfocused.

later


----------



## Shallown (Jan 9, 2004)

Here is a first attempt at a treasure list for room 30.

*MONEY*

1,112 Silver pieces 
3,290 Gold pieces
230 Platinum pieces

*GEMS/ART * 
3 Amethyst 120 gp each
Small bag of bloodstones (21) 25 gp each
2 small emeralds 750 gp each
2 Black pearls 700 gp each

A large basket of 2 inch sized red gold coins with ruby chips inlayed. Each depicts a demonic
face on one side and a bleeding sword on the other. There are 120 present. Used to bet on game
outcomes 20 gp each

A large rolled tapestry 8 X 10. Depicts a larger than average Marilith that is holding a Silver
dragon using three arms while the rest slice open its gut spilling blood across the bottom of the
tapestry which is fringed in blood red tassels. 

*MAGIC ITEMS*

Bag of holding Type I Has silver pieces in it listed at top)

Feather Token Whip (appears as a large ostrich typ feather with the end wrapped in leather, seems to have been draped or drawn through blood at some point still has blood stains and clotted parts of feather)

Necklace of fireballs IV (Lovely silver necklace with red crystal balls, Once owned by Bruntel)

+1 Ghost Touch Scimitar( A normal appearing Scimitar with its wide blade engraved in wispy clouds and wind like swirls. Set in pommel is a softly clouded clear crystal)

+1 Arrow Catching Darkwood Buckler (Made of highly polished Darkwood)

+2 Great Axe - “Truth-bringer” Lawful good Intelligent, Speech, Wis 14, Char 14, Int 10 Ego 8, has 120foot vision/hearing. Zone of Truth 3 X daily and sense motive +12. Will loudly declare any deception he detects. Does not like deception in any form but can be convinced to remain silent in special circumstances (Sneaking past guards etc but only for short periods of time) 

Ring of Chameleon Power (One owned by the Halfling rogue Mekel. Looks like tarnished silver and slightly pitted.)

Staff of Charming (32) (A silverish red staff of a thickly grained wood. Is smoothly polished with few knobs of projections. Top is set with silver and obsidian cap)

Belt of dwarvenkind ( A wide heavy leather belt)

Bag of Devouring (Appears much like a standard bag of holding but embroidered with a silver flame around the opening edge.)


Later

PS please point out any mistakes. This slightly exceeds the average for an NPC treasure for a CR 17, 14 and 15 which were the guidlines I used as noted before. (Likepage 3 or so)


----------



## Trainz (Jan 9, 2004)

O.K. Shallown, you're it. 

Once all the rooms are finished, I'll give you the compilation. Once you finished making the whole more coherent, you'll give it back to me, and I'll create the map with all furnitures and features. Once THAT is done, I'll give the whole to someone (you perhaps) to do the final editing (two columns possibly) and insert the map and pics. Then it has to be converted to PDF AND Word.

Can you do all that ?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 10, 2004)

Uhhh...

No.

Actually I'll be happy to do the editing and making it coherent overall but Actually producing the PDF is beyond me unless I can con the IT guy at work to load a copy of adobe or something else on my computer at work that can do it. I don't mind the other grunt work at all. I can be pciky and edit it fine as well as let a none gamer read through the descriptions which always seems to help since they don't approach it with the same assumptions gamers do.

Later


----------



## Trainz (Jan 10, 2004)

O.K., so you're it minus the PDF conversion. That would actually be a simple step. There are many on this board that could do it.


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 10, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> O.K., so you're it minus the PDF conversion. That would actually be a simple step. There are many on this board that could do it.



I can do the PDF. That is easy.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 10, 2004)

Great ! We're set then !

Now if we can only finish those few rooms...

8- Handforged: he told us recently he's working on it, so that's settled.
9- OPEN for anyone
19- Trilobite: give us a sign, or we'll have to put it back in circulation !
29- OPEN for anyone (it doesn't have to be super complex. Just Blasphemy with a few magical items to put the smack down on the PC's [it appears those items will stay after her death, so they'll probably become the PC's possessions], and maybe a few Demons to assist her in the battle).

So close !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 11, 2004)

Shameless necessary bump.


----------



## Bauglir (Jan 11, 2004)

Bump 2 - Vengance!


----------



## Trainz (Jan 11, 2004)

Bump 3- Return of the Bump


----------



## Trainz (Jan 12, 2004)

Attack of the Bumps


----------



## fnork de sporg (Jan 13, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Attack of the Bumps






BUUMP!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jan 13, 2004)

Surely someone wants to make a room! You'll get a cookie!


----------



## Trainz (Jan 14, 2004)

The next one who makes a room will receive free Viagra for a year !

Again, we are almost done, so please people, make a little effort !

19- OPEN for anyone
29- OPEN for anyone (it doesn't have to be super complex. Just Blasphemy with a few magical items to put the smack down on the PC's [it appears those items will stay after her death, so they'll probably become the PC's possessions], and maybe a few Demons to assist her in the battle).

All the other rooms (on a total of 30 ROOMS) are DONE !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 14, 2004)

8. Hall of the sword

<i>The ebony walls are decorated with wall reliefs of Balor demons, 15 in all, all with different facial features. In the middle of the room is a beautiful glowing long-sword planted in a pedestal. All the demons on the reliefs are staring at the sword.</i>

The reliefs, sword, and pedestal all radiate magic. The long sword is a +1 weapon that sheds light in a 5' radius. If someone approaches within 5 feet of the pedestal, the eyes of the demons will glow red, until the person leaves the room. There is no danger at all in retrieving the sword. It takes a strength check DC 25 to pull the sword free of the pedestal (it is planted in it). If the strength check is failed by 1 to 5 (modified roll of 20, 21, 22, 23, or 24), the sword snaps and becomes non-magical (it has one hit-point left, but the tear in the blade is inside the pedestal, out of sight).

9. Gate room

<i>The walls of this room are burning with the same flaming properties as the cave walls at the entrance of the dungeon. At the end of the room can be seen a stylishly sculptured obsidian arch, in the confines of which is a flaming gate. </i>

This gate leads to the 491st layer of the Abyss, in a flaming valley. If someone comes within 5 feet of the gate, the pincer of a Glabrezu will lurch out and attempt to grab the person (attack roll +20, grapple modifier +30) and drag him to the other side. If he succeeds, he will continue to attack the hapless victim. The other characters can enter the gate of their own free will, in fact, that would probably be the target's only chance of survival. Make sure to count the rounds that pass before the characters do this (if they do it at all).

On the other side, the gate can be seen, and someone can pass through it again to return to the dungeon. The Glabrezu cannot pass through the gate.

GLABREZU
Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice: *12d8+120 (174 hp)
*Initiative: *+0
*Speed: *40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class: *27 (–2 size, +19 natural) touch 8, flat-footed 27
*Base Attack/Grapple: *+12/+30
*Attack: *Pincers +20 melee (2d8+10)
*Full Attack: *2 pincers +20 melee (2d8+10) and 2 claws +18 melee (1d6+5) and bite +18 melee (1d8+5)
*Space/Reach: *15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks: *Improved grab, spell-like abilities, _summon demon_
*Special Qualities: *Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 21, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves: *Fort +18, Ref +8, Will +11
*Abilities: *Str 31, Dex 10, Con 31, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills: *Bluff +22, Concentration +25, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +5 (+7 acting), Intimidate +24, Knowledge (any two) +18, Listen +26, Move Silently +18, Search +18, Sense Motive +18, Spellcraft +18, Spot +26, Survival +3 (+5 following tracks)
*Feats: *Cleave, Great Cleave, Multiattack, Persuasive, Power Attack
*Environment: *A chaotic evil-aligned plane
*Organization: *Solitary or troupe (1 glabrezu, 1 succubus, and 2–5 vrocks)
*Challenge Rating: *13
*Treasure: *Standard coins; double goods; standard items
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *13–18 HD (Huge); 19–36 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment: - *


----------



## Matafuego (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll try to contribute, if there's alredy a Scrying Room and I missed it please feel free to discard everything (I couldn't read all the posts in such a messy order, I've been following the best I could, sorry for that  )

Also I couldn't add the CR for the encounter since I am not very familiar with the "advanced monsters" CR nor with the CR system (I usually grant AD Hoc experience based on how the encounter went).

As for the Scrying spell, the book says that for the Arcane Version you need a Mirror, I decided not to add the mirror and let the wizards cast it from the Font but if you feel it's a big "house rule" feel free to add a mirror in the room, I won't get mad 
Also my english is really bad, so if anyone wants to "embelish" something or correct my spelling or anything I'llbe more than grateful.
Well enough talk here goes my attempt:

*19 - Scrying Room*

_The walls in this room look rather dark but with proper lightning you can see that they cast a small reflection, kinda like the one an old dusty mirror would give. The room has some ebony shelves filled with glass jars and bone scrollcases. In the middle of the room is a large font with some Abyssal runes. Two monk like figures are standing in each of the northern corners, facing the door, looking down and clothed with large robes and hood covering their heads._

The jars contain the Arcane Material Components that are necessary for the Scrying spell, that is hawk and eagle's eyes, and maybe some roc eyes too, as well as nitric acid, copper and zinc. The scrollcases contain three arcane and three divine versions of the Scrying spell as well as three arcane and three divine versions of the greater scrying spell.
The inscriptions in the font read "The Eye of Blasphemy" and the font itself is filled with unholy water.
The "monks" are actually two Permanent Images left there to discourage any trespassers and to "decorate" the room. The real guardians of the room are two Advanced Invisible Stalkers (12HD) that attack anyone who enters the room and was not authorized by Blasphemy himself (The residents of the Dungeon are allowed to get in as are eventually some visitors). The Invisible Stalkers are bound to serve Blasphemy fro ten years guarding the room, when the 10 years are over Blasphemy will call new ones (or maybe change the guards for the room, as a Chaotic creature that can't really be predicted)

*ADVANCED INVISIBLE STALKER*
*Large Elemental (Air, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice:	*	12d8+24 (78 hp)
*Initiative:	*	+9
*Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), fly 30 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:	*	18 (–1 size, +5 Dex, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+9/+17
*Attack:		*Slam +13 melee (2d6+4)
*Full Attack:		*2 slams +13 melee (2d6+4)
*Space/Reach:		*10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:	*—
*Special Qualities:	*Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits, natural invisibility, improved tracking
*Saves:		*Fort +8, Ref +13, Will +6
*Abilities:		*Str 18, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:			*Listen +19, Move Silently +20, Search +17, Spot +19, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks)
*Feats:			*Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (slam), Alertness, Great Fortitude
*Alignment:		*Neutral

An invisible stalker attacks by using the air itself as a weapon. It creates a sudden, intense blast of wind that pounds a single target on the same plane as the creature.
An invisible stalker can be killed only when it is on the Elemental Plane of Air. When performing a task elsewhere, it automatically returns to its home plane when it takes damage sufficient to destroy it.
*Natural Invisibility (Su): * This ability is constant, allowing a stalker to remain invisible even when attacking. This ability is inherent and not subject to the invisibility purge spell.
*Improved Tracking (Ex): * An invisible stalker is a consummate tracker and makes Spot checks instead of the usual Survival checks to trace a creature’s passage.
*Elemental Traits: * An elemental possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
—Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, and stunning.
—Not subject to critical hits or flanking.
—Unlike most other living creatures, an elemental does not have a dual nature—its soul and body form one unit. When an elemental is slain, no soul is set loose. Spells that restore souls to their bodies, such as raise dead, reincarnate, and resurrection, don’t work on an elemental. It takes a different magical effect, such as limited wish, wish, miracle, or true resurrection, to restore it to life.
—Proficient with natural weapons only, unless generally humanoid in form, in which case proficient with all simple weapons and any weapons mentioned in its entry.
—Proficient with whatever type of armor (light, medium, or heavy) that it is described as wearing, as well as all lighter types. Elementals not indicated as wearing armor are not proficient with armor. Elementals are proficient with shields if they are proficient with any form of armor.
—Elementals do not eat, sleep, or breathe.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 14, 2004)

I have added you room to the dungeon. I have also fixed some spelling mistakes in the description I put in the compilation.

FYI, an elemental gains +1 CR for each 4 hit dice added (in your case, you gave it 4 more hit dice, so he went from CR 7 to CR 8). You can find all that info in the end pages of the Monster Manual 3.5 .

Thanks for your contribution !


----------



## Matafuego (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info 
I don't have the MM (I've already bought it but it arrives on February) so I took all the data from the SRD and I couldn't find that.
Thanks a lot, and yes my spelling is awful, I'll have to practice more and more being that English is my second language


----------



## Trainz (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh don't worry about it. Their where only 2 to 3 mistackes. You're anglish is way beter then mine ! Anglish isnt my first langwage eithur.



O.K. guys, only ONE ROOM LEFT, that of the BBEG, Blasphemy herself. Room 29.

Who's game ?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 14, 2004)

Just wanted to touch base let you know I'm still ready to compile... Sounds kind of kinky.

Later


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 14, 2004)

Cripes- no one wants to do the Marilith huh? Well, I have to sit in a hospital waiting room for like 6 hours on Friday.  If it is done by then I'll take a stab.  Just make sure I get a copy of this!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

If I had a 3.5 MM here, I'd have done it three times already. Sadly, I do not.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't recommend modifying the Marilith from the SRD 3.5 version. She will be tough enough as is. Just give her a few items (also found in the SRD) to boost her a bit.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If I had a 3.5 MM here, I'd have done it three times already. Sadly, I do not.




Thus? 

-Hyp.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

HAH Creamstreak !

Do it 3 times now !


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Just wanted to touch base let you know I'm still ready to compile... Sounds kind of kinky.
> 
> Later



Huh...

... kinky ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

I know this is rather... psychological... but I guess I said that SPECIFICALLY because I knew someone would point me a direct link to the SRD, therefore forcing me to suck it up and give it a try. I'll give it a shot, then, but others are welcome to do the same. Maybe combine different elements...


----------



## Shallown (Jan 15, 2004)

Compile... doesn't that sound dirty somehow. Maybe its just me.

Sick and twisted a way of life

later


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

This could use some additional micromanagement, but I think it's a suitable way to use the encounter considering the setting.

I _"Almost"_ included a series of falling ceiling traps in the room to constrict movement and possibly catch an unwary PC in a trap, but I honestly think if I used that the way I wanted to... it wouldn't be reasonable.

*Room #29: Infernal Sanctuary*
This room is large enough to hold a small banquet, but only one creature occupies these walls. Blasphemy, a Marilith, sees an invasion as nothing less than entertainment. The hallway leading up to her sanctuary is undoubtedly trapped, or perhaps she is simply too confident that such concerns are only meant for lesser creatures.

This room is not lit, because there is absolutely no need for such. Instead, a single unholy alter, 10 feet long, rests at one end of the room. On the opposite side, a simple decorative door separates the hallway from the sanctuary. The sanctuary is a heated place, heated by a vein of magma that flows directly under the stone floor of this chamber. This causes the room to be unbearably hot, full of the rank sweat of demons and victims that come and go. This heat causes 1 point of fire damage every round that a creature stands within the chamber.

Blasphemy has no reason for much more decor, besides her ever comforting bed, a large pewter piece shaped like a twisted mass of vines lays about the center of the room in a shape that could only be comfortable for such a demon. She "rests" many hours of her passing time, waiting for inspiration or excitement to bring out her unholy bloodlust.

When she is alerted to an attack, she would likely organize her own assault within the dungeon, but when trapped in her own room she would quickly call for aid from one of her servitors. She may be confident, but within her own abode the opposition would need to have conquered much of her defenses, and such a challenge should be fought with all that is available. Her home, however, is not a place she would flee from unless absolutely forced.

*Combat*
Though mariliths thrive on grand strategy and army-level tactics, they love physical combat and never pass up an opportunity to fight. Each of a marilith’s six arms can wield a weapon, and the creature gets an additional three weapon attacks with its primary arm. Mariliths seldom rush headlong into battle, however, preferring to hang back and size up the situation first. They always seek to gain the best possible advantage from the local terrain, obstacles, and any vulnerability or weakness in their opponents.

A marilith’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

If Blasphemy has knowledge of an attack, her immediate action is spent using her Summon Demon ability. Dretches are for large parties of significantly weaker enemies, so Blasphemy will summon 1d4 Hezrou unless she has already determined that the hezrou's Blasphemy magic may be too weak to affect her opposition (hezrou's Blasphemy does not effect targets of 13th level or higher). If this is the case, she will choose between a 50% chance of summoning a nalfeshnee and a 20% chance of summoning an additional marilith to her side. The nalfeshnee is both preferable because of the improved chance of being summoned, and a nalfeshnee's ability to deal with spellcasters more efficiently than any marilith.

As her foes near, she will quickly prepare in coordination with her summoned minions, assume that a second Marilith would act in the same fashion as Blasphemy:

*1st round -* Cast _project image (DC 23)_ to Blasphemy's side; Nalfeshnee readies and action to cast _greater dispel magic_ on the area past the doorway when it is opened/destroyed OR hezrou move to corners on the door-side of the room and ready actions to cast Blasphemy when 2 or more targets enter the room.
*2nd round -* Cast _blade barrier_ (ringed wall 5 foot radius centered 5 feet away from the main entrance) if aided by a nalfeshnee, otherwise ready an action to cast blade barrier once the doorway is opened, and move so that there is no line of sight between the doorway and Blasphemy till a target moves into the door.
*3rd round -* Cast _magic weapon_ on 3rd longsword, Blasphemy takes a move action to direct the projected image to the center of the blade barrier, or continues to hold readied action
*4th round -* Cast _magic weapon_ on 4th longsword, or continues to hold readied action
*5th round -* Cast _magic weapon_ on 5th longsword, or continues to hold readied action
*6th round -* Cast _magic weapon_ on 6th longsword, or continues to hold readied action


Hezrou Scenario
The hezrou will attempt to cast multiple blasphemy spells, but these spells will not have an effect on the party if they are level 14 or higher. If the party _is_ in fact vulnerable to this series of spells, they will continue to disable the invaders with _blasphemy_ spells while the marilith engages the enemy in melee. Given this choice, the readied _blade barrier_ should be cast behind the invading party in the hallway leading up into the chamber once the chamber is infiltrated, effectively preventing them from retreating from the horrible melee ferocity of a fully prepared marilith. Otherwise, the hezrou may be forced to engage in combat as best they can.

Nalfeshnee Scenario
Once combat begins (keyed by the doorway to Blasphemy's chamber being opened/removed in some manner, and if the nalfeshnee is present, a sudden dispel magic being cast against the invaders to remove buffing spells), the blade barrier acts as a literal wall (15d6 force effect, save DC 23 for half). 

The nalfeshnee acts as a spotter and dispelling aid to the marilith while she fights. The projected image, until disbelieved, is directed by Blasphemy to draw the enemy into the barrier (which would of course be extremely bad). After this tactic is disabled or rendered useless, the Nalfeshnee will cast _greater dispel magic_ on the area which contains the _blade barrier_ and the _projected image_, and Blasphemy will move 5 feet (into the space previously occupied by the blade barrier) and use her 10 foot reach to perform a full attack action against any target in range, unless the nalfeshnee communicates that the attackers are further down the hall, in which case Blasphemy will wait for them to enter the room willingly, which will give her the opportunity to make use of her reach and massive number of attacks.

After the battle reaches this point, it should turn into the regular chaos of combat, with the nalfeshnee casting _dispel magic_ and _feeblemind_ on every target that presents itself, unless Blasphemy is losing the fight. If Blasphemy appears to be losing, the nalfeshnee can let loose it's smite ability to stagger the enemies offense long enough for the Marilith to continue the assault unimpeded.

Second Marilith/No Support Scenario
With a second Marilith, Blasphemy will be without fault by simply engaging the enemy directly in melee combat, and surrounding the "combat ring" with a blade barrier to cripple her enemies’ ability to retreat. If Blasphemy is caught without aid, she will likely be reduced to the same tactic of using her spell like ability to cast _blade barrier_ in conjunction with her might in melee. When alone, she is most likely to use her _greater teleport_ ability to escape the battle, or harass the invaders.

*Blasphemy*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil) 
Hit Dice:* 16d8+144 (216 hp) 
*Initiative:* +4 
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*Armor Class:* 29 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +16 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 25 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +16/+29 
*Attack:* Longsword +28 melee (2d6+12/19-20) or slam +24 melee (1d8+9) or tail slap +24 melee (4d6+9) 
*Full Attack:* Primary longsword +28/+23/+18/+13 melee (2d6+12/19-20), and secondary longsword +27 melee (2d6+6) and 4 longswords +25 melee (2d6+4/19-20) and tail slap +22 melee (4d6+4); or 6 slams +24 melee (1d8+9) and tail slap +22 melee (4d6+4) Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Attacks:* Constrict 4d6+13, improved grab, spell-like abilities, summon demon 
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/good and cold iron, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +19, Ref +14, Will +14 
*Abilities:* Str 29, Dex 19, Con 29, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 24 
*Skills:* Bluff +26, Concentration +28, Diplomacy +30, Disguise +7 (+9 acting), Hide +19, Intimidate +28, Listen +31, Move Silently +23, Search 23, Sense Motive +23, Spellcraft +23 (+25 scrolls), Spot +31, Survival +4 (+6 following tracks), Use Magic Device +26 (+28 scrolls) 
*Feats:* Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Multiattack, Multiweapon Fighting, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (longsword) 
*Challenge Rating:* 17 
*Treasure:* 8000 gold coins; 35 gems; +3 large longsword and +2 large longsword 
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil 

*Constrict (Ex):* A Marilith deals 4d6+13 points of damage with a successful grapple check. The constricted creature must succeed on a DC 27 Fortitude save or lose consciousness for as long as it remains in the coils and for 2d4 rounds thereafter. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a marilith must hit with its tail slap attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it succeeds on the grapple check, it can constrict.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—align weapon, blade barrier (DC 23), magic weapon, project image (DC 23), polymorph, see invisibility, telekinesis (DC 22), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), unholy aura (DC 25). Caster level 16th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day a marilith can attempt to summon 4d10 dretches, 1d4 hezrou, or one nalfeshnee with a 50% chance of success, or one glabrezu or another marilith with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 5th-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Mariliths continuously use this ability, as the spell (caster level 16th).

*Skills:* Mariliths have a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.

*Feats:* In combination with its natural abilities, a marilith’s Multiweapon Fighting feat allows it to attack with all its arms at no penalty.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> *Compile*... doesn't that sound dirty somehow. Maybe its just me.
> 
> Sick and twisted a way of life
> 
> later





O.K., I didn't catch it the first time. You've been reading too much _Something Positive._


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

Creamsteak, my friend, you have outdone yourself. Good work.

O.K., now me and a few guys will polish the thing up and post it when it is ready for download.

If you want you real name listed in the credits, please post it in this thread. This means:

Hypersmurf
Creamsteak
Phineas Crow
Die Kluge
Tarchon
ThirdWizard
DiFier
Eryndel
Trentonjoe
Handforged
Fnork de Sporg
Bauglir
Kender42
Shallown
Matafuego
Allen Palmer (pictures)

Congratulations to all 17 contributors !


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

I polished up my section a good bit while I was at it (there was some major problems with the wording at points, only caught them the 3rd read through though).

Anthony Heman


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anthony Heman is my first and last names.




Awesome! 

-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

I see that  smurfboy...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I see that  smurfboy...




Was just fixing the link 

-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

If my first name was only Adam...

The prince of eternia part could be added later...


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 15, 2004)

Trentonjoe= Christopher Joseph Scaturo


Chris Scaturo will be fine though!

Can't wait for the finished project.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 15, 2004)

OKay I'm ready to try to whip it all into shape. Or at least make it as coherent as I can. I'll work on it over the next few days and get it done ASAP.

Thanks everyone for the great effort. I'll post any questions I have and try to do that all at once so we don't have a ton of post to read. I'll let Trainz know so the subject line can be edited and let everyone know I need input. 

Thanks again

Later

PS Trainz I assume you can post the Compilation or do you want me to do one?


----------



## Trainz (Jan 15, 2004)

I sent it to you last night by e-mail.

You might want to re-read Creamsteak's submission (room 29) to make sure what I put in it is the same as the one he re-worked.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll check mail when I get home and start working on it.

Later


----------



## eryndel (Jan 15, 2004)

Eryndel = Werner Hager

It'll be cool to see the final product.


----------



## Matafuego (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh yeah it's finally finished!
My name is "Lucas Martin"


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 15, 2004)

die_kluge = Curtis Bennett


I wonder if I can plug this into my campaign somewhere.  *hmmmm*


----------



## DiFier (Jan 15, 2004)

DiFier = John Carroll

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

I need a name for this dungeon.

Anyone ?


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 16, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I need a name for this dungeon.
> 
> Anyone ?





The Demise of Blasphemy?

An Outpost of Hell?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 16, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> An Outpost of Hell?




You see any devils 'round here, boy?

-Hyp.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 16, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> You see any devils 'round here, boy?
> 
> -Hyp.





think outside the box,  not hell as the in the nine layers but hell as in a very bad place

but maybe an Outpost of the Abyss is more appropriate


----------



## eryndel (Jan 16, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> You see any devils 'round here, boy?
> 
> -Hyp.




It'll keep the PCs guessing.   

I'd love to see the looks on their faces when they load up on Chaotic or Devil-bane weapons.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

eryndel said:
			
		

> It'll keep the PCs guessing.
> 
> I'd love to see the looks on their faces when they load up on Chaotic or Devil-bane weapons.



Now that would just be _evil_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2004)

No... evil would be seriously abusing most demon's electricity immunity constantly, and repeatedly using guerilla tactics to dispel the parties resistance spells... but only after they are too deep into the dungeon to escape alive without the aid of teleportation or such.

I just couldn't think of a proper way to "electrify" an entire dungeon without it seeming out of place...


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

As for the dungeon name... it's incredible what a little google can do. Here are a few suggestions:

Blessing or Blasphemy ?
Altar of Unholy Blasphemy (there's an altar in her room)
The Advent of Blasphemy
Harmful Blasphemy
Secular Blasphemy
Terror & Blasphemy
Crime of Blasphemy
Abyssal Blasphemy

Wow... I think I want to go with _Terror & Blasphemy_.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Kender42 (Jan 16, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> As for the dungeon name... it's incredible what a little google can do. Here are a few suggestions:
> Wow... I think I want to go with _Terror & Blasphemy_.
> 
> What do you guys think ?




I like it.

Oh and real name for the credits: Kendall Jung

Perhaps we should have our forum names in parenthesis after the real name?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 16, 2004)

While we are on the subject of names. How about while I slave away at getting everything in order you people come up with like 10 adventure hooks. I know this dungeon is suppose to be generic to drop it into any world but I think it would be cool to come up with 10 adventure hooks why the PC's would go there. What is Blasphemy up to?

BTW as a sort of update I am , at the moment, formating the rooms so all the information is presented in a uniform way. I have already spell checked it, which really confused my Dictionary with the words no dictionary holds, till now. Then the will help as I check it for readability and any conflicts of which I have fixed a few already. 

I'll keep everyone posted.

Later


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jan 16, 2004)

If it doesn't throw off formatting, I'd like to go by Chas "ThirdWizard" Williams, as I'm always ThirdWizard, but I also like that parenthases idea!

Adventure Hook:

_Primarily Evil PCs_
A Devil comes to the PCs with an offer that will help them with a certain goal or desire that they have. In exchange for killing Blasphemy and destroying her outpost, he will tell them some information or give them something that will aid them in their current quest. Making deals with Devils is extremely dangerous, but in this case what he offers is probably too good to resist.

And I like _Terror & Blasphemy_ as well.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh ThirdWizzy I like this.

I can just imagine the players charging the devil on sight and the thing go " Woah ! Woah ! Parley !"


----------



## gordonknox (Jan 16, 2004)

*Trainz - Good Show!*

I am looking forward to reading the final format of this abomination of eeevil...

What will the final format be like?

gk





			
				Trainz said:
			
		

> Oh ThirdWizzy I like this.
> 
> I can just imagine the players charging the devil on sight and the thing go " Woah ! Woah ! Parley !"


----------



## Shallown (Jan 16, 2004)

Gordon here is the little I have done so far. I am doing it in word and have yet to make it two column which will be the last thing I do. I still have some standardization to decide on but this is basically it. Then it will be turned into a PDF file with the additional info (Contributors names, pics etc.)

Suggestions will be appreciated.

*1 - Cave Entrance * 

*Door * : The stone doors are locked (DC 30 to unlock) and hard to break through (Strength check DC 27). Hardness 8, Hit points 45

*Room * : _The PC's are in a rough granite wall cave. A thick liquid that behaves like water is sliding down the walls in rivulets. At the end of the cavern is a large plain ebony stone double-door. Flanking it on both sides is statue of a woman cradling a baby in her cupped arms. Close inspection will reveal that the women have sharp teeth and an evil grin. Close inspection of the baby's faces will show revulsion and horror._

*Traps * : None

*Features * : Close inspection of the liquid will reveal that it is actually blood. If the PC's come within 5 feet of it, the next round the blood will burst into flames, with the rivulets continuously feeding the flames. It is non-threatening (unless touched), but the walls are continuously covered in waves of fire, forming an almost hypnotizing pattern. If touched the PC's catch on fire, no save (Treat as Alchemist fire for damage and extinguishing).

*Encounter * : None

*Other Features * : None

*Notes * : None



*2  - Entry Hall*

*Door * : The Eastern stone doors are locked (DC 30 to unlock) and hard to break through (Strength check DC 27). Hardness 8, Hit points 45. 

The Western stone doors are locked (DC 30 to unlock) and hard to break through (Strength check DC 27). Hardness 8, Hit points 45

The Northern and Southern doors are locked (DC 30 to unlock) in the demon's open mouth is the key hole. Each door has a break DC of 28. There is a lightning bolt trap set to go off when ever someone touches the door. Hardness 8, Hit points 45.

*Room * : _The doors open onto a shallow vaulted niche. There are a few steps that lead down five feet to the smooth black stone floor of the large room beyond. Centered in the room is a one foot tall 10 foot diameter circular pool containing burning blood like that in the entrance cave. There is a one foot wide lip around the pool. The pool provides shadowy illumination for the room, and is the only light source. 

The poorly lit black stone walls are covered with carvings of horrible demons and monsters. They all seem to be staring at the entrance to the room, where the PCs are currently standing. The dancing flames cause the faint shadows on the walls to move making the carvings on the wall appear to be alive.

In the four corners of the room are stone columns that are carved to look like hundreds of full sized humanoid creatures climbing each other, there is at least one of each race in the party. They seem to be climbing out of the floor and into the ceiling. The humanoid creatures look horrified and seem desperate to get away from what ever is below them. The ceiling is 40' up and cloaked in darkness almost impossible to see into with normal vision.

On the far wall is a pair of double smooth black stone doors.

The walls to the left and right each have a single ten foot tall door centered along the wall. The doors are black stone and have the face of a demon carved into them. The face on the door in the north wall is a Nalfeshnee. The face on the door in the south wall is a Hezrou._

*Traps * : Both Southern and Northern Doors. Lightning bolt trap: CR 6; magical device; touch trigger. Automatic reset; spell effect (lightning bolt, 10th level wizard, 10d6 electricity, DC 14 reflex for half damage); search DC 28, disable Device DC 28. This trap can be disabled remotely see room 3.

Within 5 feet of the Pool. Suggestion Trap: CR 4; magic device; proximity trigger (alarm); automatic reset; spell effect (suggestion: the flame is an illusion, the liquid is water and the bottom of the pit (not the stairs) is covered with fire opals. DC 14 will to negate and Silent image seeing that which is suggested. DC 12 will to disbelieve). Search DC 28, disable device DC 28


*Features * : The pool is 10 feet deep in the middle but has a ring of stairs going down into it. Upon taking damage the person in the pool will know that they are taking damage but may not realize that the flames are actually real and burning them. They will also not be compelled to stay in the pool. They get another will save to disbelieve both effects of the trap. 


*Encounter * : Hidden among the carvings on the west and South walls are two rogue gargoyles, they are extremely hard to see (+19 to hide and even when a PC spots one they have to make a second Spot check DC 20 to figure out that the Gargoyle isn't a statue see below ), They will attack The PC's once they get toward the center of the room. They will try to fly down sneak attack the characters and then fly away using the fly by attack. They will then try to hide somewhere else on the wall. They coordinate their attacks so that the PC's will not know that there are two of them but will think that there is one but in keeps coming form somewhere that they are not expecting. 

*Gargoyle Rogue 6 * CR 10 : Size: M Type Monstrous Humanoid (Earth); HD (4d8)+(6d6)+43; hp 85; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Misc); Spd Walk 40', Fly 60ft (average); AC 17 (flatfooted 15, touch 12), Base attack/grapple +8/+10; SA: Damage Reduction 10/magic, Freeze (dc 20 spot check to figure out it isn't a statue once you see it if it isn't moving), Sneak attack +3d6, Evasion, trap sence+2, Uncanny Dodge. Vision: darkvision (60'), Normal AL: Chaotic Evil; Sv: Fort +7, Ref +11, Will +6; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 7 Skills and Feats: Hide +11(+19), Listen +9, Spot +9, Move Silently +11; Multiattack, toughness, fly by attack, improved natural armor. Full Attack: 2 claws +11 mele (1d4+3) and bite +9 mele (1d6+1) and Gore +9 mele (1d6+1)


*Other Features * : None

*Notes * : An alarm glyph located just south of door in the southern wall of the activates a magic mouth in Vlask's room (16) that will alert him if anyone enters the area, waking him even if he is sleeping. (haven't finished with what his response will be yet still working on that level of interaction. wanted all the rooms one format first)


This is by far not the final editing just preliminary stuff to get a standard format room to room.

later


----------



## JDragon (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey All, this looks like a great project.  Wish I had seen it at the begining.   

I like the "Terror & Blasphemy" title as well, as an outsider looking in.

Any idea when this will be all done?  I would love to have this in my binder as a pick up game to run at the Con I'm going to in the middle of Feb. (with full props to everyone here for putting it together)


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

I think it's a matter of days JDragon.

I also want to use it in my game in two weeks. My PC's are currently 14th level.

They will be overwelmed. 



> Wish I had seen it at the begining



I'm surprised you didn't. It has been dangling on the first page of this board since december 20th.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 16, 2004)

gee thanks Trainz Put the pressure on.

Actually I am on room 16 doing the Reformatting. Then I'll spend some time actually rereading and interalacing everything. Not a lot to change just flesh out and little things like add what kind of door each room has etc. the small crap. 

Later

Back to the grind stone.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey, did yall every conscript any artists?


----------



## Trainz (Jan 17, 2004)

Could you draw a nice Marilith ?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 17, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Could you draw a nice Marilith ?




No, no!  We've got a nice Marilith, and we decided it was all wrong!

We need an _eeeee-evil_ Marilith.

-Hyp.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 17, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Could you draw a nice Marilith ?.





I'll see what I can do---is anyone on board at the moment that can tell me which page she is on (so I can get her description & items she carries/wears & wont have to suffer through my computer's slow internet connectection  )



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No, no!  We've got a nice Marilith, and we decided it was all wrong!
> 
> We need an _eeeee-evil_ Marilith.
> 
> -Hyp.




I'll try & give her an _eeeee-evil_ appearance/attitude as best I can-----btw, is she the older version marilith or the funky scaley one that came out in the revised edition?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 17, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Could you draw a nice Marilith ?.





I'll see what I can do---is anyone on board at the moment that can tell me which page she is on (so I can get her description & items she carries/wears & wont have to suffer through my computer's slow internet connectection  )



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No, no!  We've got a nice Marilith, and we decided it was all wrong!
> 
> We need an _eeeee-evil_ Marilith.
> 
> -Hyp.




I'll try & give her an _eeeee-evil_ appearance/attitude as best I can-----btw, is she the older version marilith or the funky scaley one that came out in the revised edition?


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 17, 2004)

Blasphemy is on page 8 post #187 ( I think, I already forgot the post #).

I had written in my part that the Bralani's weapons were in the MAralith's treasure.  They aren't listed.  Add them if you want.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 17, 2004)

Trenton I missed those earlier but have added them in to the treasure list. I don't have her armed with those I think she wouldn't care to much for the holy aspect.  I know technically they don't hurt her but seems easthetic wise she wouldn't want to use them. I think right now her right up is 5 longswords and the fire mace on page 4, I think it is. She also has  Platnium necklace with fire opals. 

As far as an update goes. I have all the rooms compiled except for like 3 that didn't have descriptions I could easily cut and paste. Also one room had an encounter but no Write up so I am doing that as well. I haev all the doors and room features cut and paste into the format. I have ideas for most of the interaction I just need to put it into the correct places. I think I should be done with most of it by Monday latest. I am sending Trainz a copy as is so he can work on the dungeon setting. Well I will tomorrow when I have the actual Compilation file which I left at work and need to go get. I have a printed copy to get by with for now. 

Only other things I need to do is the introduction and credits.

Any more hooks out there would be appreciated.

Thanks everyone

Later


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 17, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Trenton I missed those earlier but have added them in to the treasure list. I don't have her armed with those I think she wouldn't care to much for the holy aspect.  I know technically they don't hurt her but seems easthetic wise she wouldn't want to use them. I think right now her right up is 5 longswords and the fire mace on page 4, I think it is. She also has  Platnium necklace with fire opals.
> 
> As far as an update goes. I have all the rooms compiled except for like 3 that didn't have descriptions I could easily cut and paste. Also one room had an encounter but no Write up so I am doing that as well. I haev all the doors and room features cut and paste into the format. I have ideas for most of the interaction I just need to put it into the correct places. I think I should be done with most of it by Monday latest. I am sending Trainz a copy as is so he can work on the dungeon setting. Well I will tomorrow when I have the actual Compilation file which I left at work and need to go get. I have a printed copy to get by with for now.
> 
> ...




I don't think she'd use the weapons either. 
I try to get a hook done tomorrow.
If you would like a brief 12-15 page bio of my life for the credits I can probably whip that up as well


----------



## Trainz (Jan 17, 2004)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I'll try & give her an _eeeee-evil_ appearance/attitude as best I can-----btw, is she the older version marilith or the funky scaley one that came out in the revised edition?



Go with your heart's content. We had a submission already, and although it was very nice and well done, it was too anime-ish for the module.

(I'm listening to Gershwin's Raphsody in Blue while I type this... awesome piece)

If it's not too much to ask, if you want to do it, we need it very soon. As in a few days. If that's cool with you.

Your contribution is such a last minute close-to-the-deadline thingy, I feel there's something magical about the whole thing.

Can you feel the magic ?

I do.


_Edited for typo. Or maybe the white wine made me do it. You figure it out..._


----------



## Matafuego (Jan 17, 2004)

A few, feel free to add/modify

Adventure Hook:

A near Kingdom is worried about a "Deadly Tournament" some of the Commoners are whispering about, there has even been some brutal murders amongst the populace, apparently imitating that Tournament. The adventurers are asked to investigate where could those ideas came from or maybe one of the dead commoners was an old acquaintance.

In order to defeat a nearly invencible Devil the Adventurers learn about an "Unbeatable Demon" and decide to go parlay with him (taking into account the difficulties of "discussing" with a CE creature). The adventurers will have to find their way INTO the Dungeon and then EARN Blasphemy's aid, maybe by playing and winning some games.
(It's a twist of the Devil vs Demon thingy)

And there has to be one about Shallown's Hag, it even says so in her description!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2004)

I was thinking about the fiendish black pudding... and back in the 3rd IR game me and Sollir used templated to hell black puddings that had immunity to everything except sonic damage, plus they had breath weapons... I need to do the statblock for that thing again for 3.5  

Don't forget to send a copy of the pdf my way when it's compiled... use this address though:

ajhm94 AT mizzou DOT edu

Also, in my reread, I realized that I forgot to state two obvious things that the Marilith would use... if you want to add these in properly, go ahead.

1) If PCs teleport into the fiends chamber, she would likely teleport away to the scrying room and begin observation of the PCs using magic, waiting to see where THEY retreat to if they choose to teleport away. What works for heroes works doubly well for demons...

2) Blade barrier off an area, use projected Image to make the group think Blasphemy remains in the room, then teleport in behind the group and go into melee from behind...


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 17, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Go with your heart's content. We had a submission already, and although it was very nice and well done, it was too anime-ish for the module.
> (I'm listening to Gershwin's Raphsody in Blue while I type this... awesome piece)
> If it's not too much to ask, if you want to do it, we need it very soon. As in a few days. If that's cool with you.
> Your contribution is such a last minute close-to-the-deadline thingy, I feel there's something magical about the whole thing.
> ...




I'll see what I can do this evening after I get back from taking my daughter to see my Mom


----------



## Trainz (Jan 17, 2004)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do this evening after I get back from taking my daughter to see my Mom



Great !

I can't wait to see what you can come up with !


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 18, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Trenton I missed those earlier but have added them in to the treasure list. I don't have her armed with those I think she wouldn't care to much for the holy aspect.  I know technically they don't hurt her but seems easthetic wise she wouldn't want to use them.



Actually, Demons with Holy weapons make a lot of sense, they have to smackdown fellow demons just as often as they have to fight uppity good adventurers.

Trainz, when you finish the PDF, you should just attach it to the first post on this thread (if you can add attachments to old posts, I'm not sure if that's posible.) At worst, you should attach it to the thread somewhere. And then submit this thread for archiving.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 18, 2004)

*Adventure hook*

This came out a little bland 

_Adventure Hook for Neutral PCs_

The balance is upset.  A local group of neutral aligned clerics, monks, and druids have noticed a growing shift in the balance to chaos and evil.   A small cave opening high in the mountains seems to be the nexus of the aura.  Scrying attempts inside of the cave mouth have been blocked but chaos creatures such as vrocks and demonic orcs have been seen entering and leaving. 


Maybe someone can  spice it up.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 18, 2004)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> Trainz, when you finish the PDF, you should just attach it to the first post on this thread (if you can add attachments to old posts, I'm not sure if that's posible.) At worst, you should attach it to the thread somewhere. And then submit this thread for archiving.



I could do that, but I was thinking of doing a new thread, with a Mod (Hyp ?) making an announcement on the main page, and having a mod archive it.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jan 18, 2004)

Another possible adventure hook for:

_Glood Clerics_

A good aligned cleric gets a serious of visions while sleeping over a span of a week.

The first vision shows 3 angels twisting in pain and a large woman with a snake’s lower body and 6 arms watching as they suffer.  It is clear that this happen many years ago.

The next vision shows the same woman? placing helmets on four angelic looking elves that are chained.  This vision looks is if it is happening now.

The last vision shows an army of Demonic creatures pouring from a cave opening and destroying a town the priest has ties to.  This vision appears to have not happened yet.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 19, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I could do that, but I was thinking of doing a new thread, with a Mod (Hyp ?) making an announcement on the main page, and having a mod archive it.



Why not archive the creation thread?

You can still have a link on the front page to this thread and have the finished product in the first post. (Next time you do this leave an extra first post to announce the idea and then get to the nitty-gritty in post two so you can come back later and make the first post the finished post.)

Did I say next time?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 19, 2004)

Just an update.

I only have these few task left.
Writing in interactions between the dungeons Npcs. (got it in my head and in notes but not typed in)
Writing up replacement ability and responce should the players hit and run the place. (also in my head not written out yet)
Add the Adventure hooks from here and an introduction and Contirbution list. I see this as all one sort of task.
Importing pictures.
Making it  a two column format.

I should be done then. I will then e-mail it to Trainz who will handle it the rest of the way. I suspect I can finish all of that tomorrow and send it tomorrow night.

Keep on coming with ideas as the hooks and such will most likely be one of the last things I do.

Later

PS I hope every one is happy with the results I know so far I am. It is kind of coll putting the final polish on some of these wonderful ideas.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

That sounds really good Shallown. You`re doing much more than expected, and I want you to know that it is appreciated.

As for my side of things, I have done rooms 1 to 16 inclusively. I think it`s room 6 that has a big table and 9 chairs: please change the description to 6 chairs. That`s all I could fit on the map.

TTYL !


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 19, 2004)

So is this available as a downloadable file for Interactive Dunegon anywhere then?


----------



## Shallown (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably the last update. Everything is done except for a Final read through to catch any piddly mistakes. At 2 columns with pictures it weighs in at 43 pages. This has been a great project though I don't think I will be so foolish as to voluntary for the polishing/editing job again. 
I will however, contribute rooms for the next time this happens. 

Later


----------



## Shallown (Jan 19, 2004)

I have just finished everything up except for a last read through to find any piddle mistakes. It weighs in at 43 pages with a 2 column format including pics and map. This has been great fun not that I am so foolish as to volunteer again for such a job. Thanks everyone and I hope you like it. I am guessing it shouldn't take long to be posted. I will send it to Trainz (and hopefully he will add his own introduction as well ... I left room) it will get converted to a PDF and be ready. Trainz sounds like he is pretty far along with the interactive part.

Later


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> So is this available as a downloadable file for Interactive Dunegon anywhere then?



Yes. I'm will be using ID for this dungeon, and will have the map available.

There won't be any triggered events (traps, encounters, events..) because there are too many in the adventure. Just the map. With dunegon features on it.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> I have just finished everything up except for a last read through to find any piddle mistakes. It weighs in at 43 pages with a 2 column format including pics and map. This has been great fun not that I am so foolish as to volunteer again for such a job. Thanks everyone and I hope you like it. I am guessing it shouldn't take long to be posted. I will send it to Trainz (and hopefully he will add his own introduction as well ... I left room) it will get converted to a PDF and be ready. Trainz sounds like he is pretty far along with the interactive part.



I will give you the map soon.

What size of font did you use ?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 19, 2004)

Will the file include a non-interactive copy of the map?

I don't think I'll have a computer to display it on at the Con if I run it then.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 19, 2004)

I ended up with 8pt which when I printed it seemed easy enough to read. I have already finished it all up and E-Mailed it home. I'll send you an E-mail from work with the file so You can get started on whatever else needs to be done. I know You said some one will convert it to a PDF and I am not sure how the interactive part interacts with all of that.

Later


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

I have finished the map and sent it to you.

You don't have to embeed it in the file and send it back, I did it.

I must say, I'm impressed with what you did. Lord knows it must have been difficult !

Thank you.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Will the file include a non-interactive copy of the map?
> 
> I don't think I'll have a computer to display it on at the Con if I run it then.



It will be embeeded in the pdf and word file.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 19, 2004)

It's finished. All I'm waiting for is NarlethDrider's marilith picture. Narleth, if you can't do it, please tell us so that we can proceed. If you can do it, it'll be my pleasure to wait.

Kender42, if you're still available for the PDF, anytime now, you should receive the Word file, as soon as I have a ring from Narleth.


----------



## Shallown (Jan 20, 2004)

Your welcome. I wouldn't say it was diffidult but more of a challenge than anything and a lot of fun.

Thanks for the opportunity.  

Later


----------



## Trainz (Jan 20, 2004)

About the Interactive Dungeon map for the adventure. Those of you who use ID know that an ID .DNG map is 2.6 megs. But this completed ID map, once zipped, is... 17 K's ! ! !

So it will be part of the .ZIP that will comprise the adventure. The adventure will include the .PDF, the .DOC (WORD), the .DNG (ID map), and a READ-ME to explain where to get ID to execute the .DNG map.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 20, 2004)

I just finished drawing the cover of the adventure.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 20, 2004)

Nifty. I use ID to make maps for my PbP game. It's a nice program, even though it can't draw diagonals or curves.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 20, 2004)

Are you still accepting art work?  I finished my drawing of Blashpemy.  I just need a a scanner and a place to upload it.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 20, 2004)

I wasn't aware you were drawing one !

Send it ! SEND IT !

YAY !


----------



## Shallown (Jan 20, 2004)

That's one fault with the present document is a lack of art. It needs that to spice it up just a little more.

Thanks


----------



## DiFier (Jan 20, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware you were drawing one !
> 
> Send it ! SEND IT !
> 
> YAY !




I'll bring it to work to scan it and then e-mail it to you.  it is blasphemy sitting on her throne.  I don't like how I drew the Avoral that are supporting it.  but I like the rest.  So I might crop them out.   I may do something else too.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh that's brilliant. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 20, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> That's one fault with the present document is a lack of art. It needs that to spice it up just a little more.



Which is why I did the cover (what do you think BTW ?).

I enhanced it, removed some specs.


----------



## The Freak (Jan 20, 2004)

Have you thought about doing another "build a dungeon" after this one? I'd love to do a room or two, but would prefer a lower-level dungeon.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 21, 2004)

I will do another one shortly after this one is out.

I (with Shallown) have learned a lot while doing this. The next one will be easier to administer and compile. It will also be shorter (fewer rooms) and will probably already have the furnitures in it (I want to streamline the whole process, so that we can make quicker ones, and thus more adventures).

If this goes well, we're going to have a pletora of free cool adventures to download. Like I told Shallown, with all the RP'ers online, it doesn't make any sense at all that there's not more adventures available.

I intend to fix that.

_Cracks knuckles_


----------



## Shallown (Jan 21, 2004)

It looks Great Trainz. I was surpised because you hadn't mentioned doing A cover, at least that I could remember.

As far as doing another Trainz covered the main points the only thing I have to add is the using a standard format, whether it is the one I adopted, or another it helps the person doing finally editing and also prevents mistakes lik eposting an encounter with no write up of the NPC. 

Trainz and I agreed doing smaller ones would serve several purposes. They would get done faster, Wouldn't be too tough for one person to edit, would be more adaptable and easier to drop into a campaign. The present one requires some more intensive lead in and effort to run than say a simple 5-7 room dungeon/encounter. 

I was thinking the next one to be a city based one. Maybe a thieves guild outpost in the sewers or a merchants shop with twisted surprise within. 

If these keep going well it could even branch off into, what I think would be cool, doing a single map with a unified encounters but each is written up at like 3 levels. So a 1-2nd level would be you meet a kobold guard, then 5-6 would be several kobold guards with levels, then 10-12 would be an Ogre with barabarian levels and several kobold rogues to flank. But using the same rooms/descriptions and plot hooks.


just some ideas this little adventure has sparked.

Later


----------



## DiFier (Jan 21, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> I was thinking the next one to be a city based one. Maybe a thieves guild outpost in the sewers or a merchants shop with twisted surprise within.
> 
> If these keep going well it could even branch off into, what I think would be cool, doing a single map with a unified encounters but each is written up at like 3 levels. So a 1-2nd level would be you meet a kobold guard, then 5-6 would be several kobold guards with levels, then 10-12 would be an Ogre with barabarian levels and several kobold rogues to flank. But using the same rooms/descriptions and plot hooks.
> 
> ...




cool ideas.  I like the city based dungeon idea.  it would be fun to do mulitipule levels especially if there is some of the adventure in the sewers.  a city would be cool because most of the "bad guys" would not be monsters.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 21, 2004)

I decided to follow your suggestions and create a new Cooperative Dungeon in this thread. I decided to make it 7th level, I might try the multi-leveled concept for future adventures.


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2004)

Did I miss a post? Where can we download this thing?


----------



## Trainz (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm waiting for DiFier's picture. He's making one for this adventure.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 22, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for DiFier's picture. He's making one for this adventure.




Can you wait until tomorrow?  I was sick yesterday and not able to scan the picture at work.  I went in today but forgot the picture.  I'll staple a reminder to my hand so that I will not forget it tomorrow.

sorry about that guys.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey no problem Di. Don't sweat it.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 23, 2004)

well I sent it to ya.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 23, 2004)

After a long wait  here is Difier's Blasphemy:


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool. I eagerly await the download.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 23, 2004)

DiFier,

I thank you for all the effort you put into this pic, it's not bad, but I feel it doesn't quite belong in this adventure (the style).

Like I said in a thread in the Arts forum, as an open call to artists to illustrate CD-X adventures... :

"*Do not be offended if a pic you submitted is not accepted. This might happen (and DID happen actually) and is not meant as negative criticism of your art. It is just that I (we) do not feel it fits the concept or mood of the dungeon."*

I eagerly await your room 5 in CD-2 !


----------



## DiFier (Jan 24, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> DiFier,
> 
> I thank you for all the effort you put into this pic, it's not bad, but I feel it doesn't quite belong in this adventure (the style).
> 
> ...




No problem.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a problem...

CD1 is ready, but the total document is a bit over 1 Meg. Is there a way to upload it on ENWorld ?

Or Mark, like you suggested, you could distribute it under CMG's banner.

My email is in my profile.


Trainz


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2004)

Email on the way.

We seem to have lost a few folks  in the switch over to the other boards.  Perhaps they'll catch up with us now that it is the weekend.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2004)

Why not just ask Morrus to add it to the downloads sections available off the front page of ENWorld?


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2004)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> Why not just ask Morrus to add it to the downloads sections available off the front page of ENWorld?




That's one of the things we're discussing.  Drop me an Email if you'd like to work on the finished adventure.


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2004)

Just bumping the thread until the adventure become available for download.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 29, 2004)

Haven't seen this thread in a while ! 

CD1 will be available through RPGnow when it's finished. Beleive you me, it's worth the wait. There will be an announcement when it's available.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## DiFier (Feb 6, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Feb 6, 2004)

Eagerly awaiting the finished product.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 6, 2004)

Greyhawk_DM said:
			
		

> Eagerly awaiting the finished product.



I'm sorry about the wait guys. You put a lot of effort into this. As did (are) we.

Mark, got an ETA for our eager ENworlders ?


----------



## Shallown (Feb 6, 2004)

Ka    Bump...


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Mark, got an ETA for our eager ENworlders ?




Still trying to find someone with time to look over the individual sections (8 pages each) for possible grammar, spelling, and stat block errors.  Any takers (Email me, please)?

After that it can be collated, then I can add the bookmarks, zip it and load it up to RPGNow.


----------



## Shallown (Feb 6, 2004)

Mark you can go ahead and send me as much as you have and I'll go over it again. I didn't watch the Stat blocks too closely the first time since I was more concerned with the formatting. I can go over it in a lot more detail now. I'll also rework the CD-2 Some as well. If you can get it to me before the weekend that would be cool, as I will have some time to work on it. My grammar skills are, admittedly, not my strong point.

Also Do you edit more in Acrobat for PDF's or do it in word and then save it with Adobe? I was just wondering as I am just getting into producing PDF's. I am thinking of making some smaller dungeon type stuff myself just to have something to do some days.

Later


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 6, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Any takers (Email me, please)?



Check your email. Editing is what I do.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm fairly competent in going over stat-blocks.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 6, 2004)

I just nooticed something in my room 3 description that hopefully someone caught but I'll post it just in case.  the last paragraph says:

The four tapestries hanging from the side walls . . . room 2. these buttons disable the *fireball* traps on the doors in the north and south walls in the entry hall and open the mouths of and eyes the locks to room number 7 disableing the greater shout trap. . . 

I bolded the error the traps on the doors in room 2 are lightning bolt traps.  They were originally fireball traps but I changed them at some point.  

thanks.

I downloaded open office, so now I have a word processor that has a spell check.  so if/when I contribute to a future CD project there will not be as many spelling errors.  Spelling is not my specality.  (<--- I think I spelt this wrong   )


----------



## Shallown (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't worry DF. I caught that one early one. I concentrated a lot on rooms refering to other rooms and the interaction of them all. Spelling is by far not my thing either. I type badly as well. So I count on technology and software to help out. 

Just to let everyone know CD-2 shouldn't take as long. We are working bugs out of the system and things are moving along. I'll be able to focus more on things now that I know what I need to focus on with MArk's help.

Thanks again Mark, Trainz and everyone else

later


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 9, 2004)

If you still need proofreaders sent me a chunk.

I could get it done by wednesday night.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 11, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> If you still need proofreaders sent me a chunk.
> 
> I could get it done by wednesday night.



Mark has been trying to contact you, to no avail.

Please send him an e-mail to 

Mark at creativemountaingames dot com


----------



## Shallown (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe... Joe... Dude where are you

Yeah I Bumoed...

What you gonna do about it ;P


Later


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

*BUMP*


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm trying to get Mark to send me the next piece for editing, but he hasn't responded...


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2004)

Okie doke.  Sent next sections - section four to Merak, section three to Creamsteak.  And I think the trouble with Email and PDF access is settled with TrentonJoe.  I'll check in later for any updates but Email is going to reach me more quickly.  In and out again today.  That's it from me for now.


----------



## Shallown (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm going back an editing the CD-2 again based on what Merak has sent in as editing corrections. Trying to trim down the process as much as possible. I hope it is a cleaner copy this time, though I assure you it needs Merak's professional editing versus my haphazard and uneducated stylings'

later


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 14, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> I'm going back an editing the CD-2 again based on what Merak has sent in as editing corrections. Trying to trim down the process as much as possible. I hope it is a cleaner copy this time, though I assure you it needs Merak's professional editing versus my haphazard and uneducated stylings'
> 
> later




I am back in the loop guys.  Sorry.  I finshed editing the first 8 pages and in daily email contact with CMG Mark.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh and BTW, tomorrow night I'm playing game session 2 of CD1. I'll be sure to make a game report after that !


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is the update from tonight's game session in CD1. I bought the Unearthed Arcana today, and studied it this afternoon (it was the last one in my FLGS !). We use the "player's roll all the dice" rule, and it's been quite fun. The learning curve of that method is very easy.

So...

The players got to room 10. The 15 wasps emerged, and were easy targets from the sorceror's Purified Fireballs. 2 rounds later, no more wasps.

In front of the door to room 11, Vlask struck again. However, the monk heard him, won init, and tumbled between the sorceror and vlask. Fearing the monk, Vlask didn't even attack, stayed invisible and blinked away.

Room 11: They bashed the door down, alerting Kargal and his goons. A melee ensued, but the sorceror had time to cast Slow before it was Kargal's turn, and they ALL failed their saving throws. By the time the players finished him, he didn't even have time to swing his mighty sword even once (and I SO wanted to bash the Lawful Good monk with it...). The monk levels-up (we do level-ups on the spot).

Room 12: Roleplaying the little critters was fun, especially when they squealed like pigs when the barb walked toward the darts. They decided to let the kobolds remain chained and left the room... is that evil ? I haven't decided yet, because Kobolds are evil...

Room 13: Kudos to the monk recognising the Bralani from the dream-vision. They did quick work in removing the helmets while being attacked by them. They didn't ask the Bralani to follow them, the Bralani made sure to tell the PC's that when they find their gear that they will re-appear to claim the items... I gave the PC's full XP as if they defeated them (which they actually did in a way).

Room 14: This one was fun. It went as planned. The PC's shoved the remains in their bag of holding, and told Haleg that they would bury him near his hometown when their business here would be finished. I made the PC's roll spot checks. The monk succeeded, and I told him that he saw a ressemblance in the facial features of the ghost and Kargal.

Monk:"Did you have a brother ?"
Haleg:"No, but I had a son"
Monk:"Huh... whas he here ?"
Haleg:"Why yes... do you know what happened to him ?"
Barbarian:"He's dead... some powerful adventurers killed him."
Haleg:"OOooo... if only I could find them, and avenge his death !"
Monk: *gulp*

Being Lawful-Good, is the monk obligated to come out with the thruth ? HE didn't lie, he just shut up. Oh well...

Room 8: That room worked perfectly. The PC's stayed outside while the monk very carefully approached the sword. As he neared it, the eyes of the Balors started to glow. Spent some time wondering what to do... The sorceror had enough, he came in and grasped the sword handle. The monk and Barb screaming "NOOO !". Of course, nothing happened, and the Barb grasped it and pulled it out... rolled 26 on his strength check: SO close. They don't know it yet, but all this for a meager plushone...

Room 15: They bash-in the door, and find the fair maiden chained to the wall. They were suspicious at first, but I roleplayed her so darn well, that they totally beleived her story and "freed" her. She thanked them profusely, and asked them if they would be so kind to go retreive her belongings in the next room (16). They accept...

Room 16: They bash in the door, and find Vlask ready for them... with the Hag behind them readying a spell. Combat starts, first thing, she casts silence on the floor under the feet of the sorceror. Sorceror backs off in the corridor... However, vlask is doing very bad and is blinded by the sorceror's glitterdust. He blindly blinks to room 15, leaving Bruntel to face the PC's. I intended for her to Dispel Vlask's blindness, but the monk made damn sure she never had the time to flinch. He kept stunning her every round. Vlask did his best to protect her, but they were both quickly dispatched. Too bad... I really set up that combat well (she had many defensive spells up). I hope the rest of CD1 will make them sweat a bit. The barb levels up...

Room 19: The fight with the two invisible stalkers was way too easy... the sorceror's glitterdust made sure of that. Plus, they are two CR 8 critters against 3 level 15-16 PC's... not a chance.

So that's that. The players and I, even though it was a cakewalk, really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Bauglir (Feb 16, 2004)

Any news on the publication of CD-1?


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

No. It is still being worked on. The team now has about 5 peeps working on it.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 16, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Here is the update from tonight's game session in CD1.
> 
> snip
> 
> Being Lawful-Good, is the monk obligated to come out with the thruth ? HE didn't lie, he just shut up. Oh well...



nope. he's not a paladin   

boy I don't remember what is in most of these rooms.  I have to reread the posts.


----------



## Shallown (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds like fun so far Trainz.

It seems the Sorceror having glitterdust makes a big difference just think how bad off they would have been without it. 

I was hoping Bruntal would have been nastier. When she is buffed she is very tough to deal with. I guess you can't win them all. Sounds like they have done a good job so far. 

How are they on resources. Has this started cutting into their effectiveness. They are about 1/2 way through so it should be interesting what happens. 

later


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

Bauglir said:
			
		

> Any news on the publication of CD-1?



Rest assured that this project is not falling by the wayside! I'm a little more that 2/3rds of the way through the copy-edit, and people are checking the stat-blocks, formatting the pdf, and other goodness.

We all want to make sure that this adventure is as professionally done and polished as possible. I'm betting that people are willing to wait a bit longer to get a better finished product!


----------



## Shallown (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a favor to ask those of you doing text edits(besides Merak) which I think is Creamsteak and Trentenjoe and that is to send me the edits you do.

I am working on CD-2 and since Merak has sent me his edits from CD-1. I have been able to use that as a guide of what to look out for in the rough editing stage.

Thanks everyone

later


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 16, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> I have a favor to ask those of you doing text edits(besides Merak) which I think is Creamsteak and Trentenjoe and that is to send me the edits you do.
> 
> I am working on CD-2 and since Merak has sent me his edits from CD-1. I have been able to use that as a guide of what to look out for in the rough editing stage.
> 
> ...





 I didn't save first my first batch of edits but I am doing the second round in a word document.  I'll send them to you later today if you send me an email reminding me.

cscaturo@hotmail.com


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun so far Trainz.



Oh yes, quite so.

Thanks to all ENworlders who have helped build this thing, it's providing me and my group much enjoyment !



> It seems the Sorceror having glitterdust makes a big difference just think how bad off they would have been without it.



Oh yes. If only Vlask made his save against the blinding effect of glitterdust, the fight would have been nasty indeed.



> I was hoping Bruntal would have been nastier. When she is buffed she is very tough to deal with. I guess you can't win them all. Sounds like they have done a good job so far.



They're all players that have been playing for 15+ years. They know how to maximise their ressources for maximum effect. Of course, this means that when I prepare games for them, I don't pull my punches, I don't calculate how they can get out of situations. I just throw it at them, and see how they fare. So far, not a single TPK in 15+ years. They're good.



> How are they on resources. Has this started cutting into their effectiveness. They are about 1/2 way through so it should be interesting what happens.



They don't have a divine caster, I gave one of them an amulet that enables the wearer to use magic items as a 15th cleric. They rely on wands and scrolls. This, in effect, means that they can go through this thing in one shot, considering that the sorceror has plenty of spells available. A good chunk of their treasure goes on buying wands and scrolls. Of course, the most cost-efficient curing method are wands of cure-light, and they bought about 5 or 8 of those.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 20, 2004)

Just curious if there is any ETA on this or # 2?


----------



## Shallown (Feb 20, 2004)

Can't say for sure. I know Text editing is mostly if not all done. Someone is still working on Stat block final edits then I thinK layout and such is mostly done. 

Sorry to be so iffy but I don't know when I just know its coming along fairly well. Compared to what it started as it will be in the end as good as anything WOTC or any other big company has done.

CD-2 Has already started down the same path and since it is so much smaller and we have gone through the process once should be along much faster.

CD-3 will be posted shortly after CD-1 is on line for downlaod. So watch for announcements. The ball hasn't been dropped just been picked up and shined like never before.

Later


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 20, 2004)

I finished the copy-editing. My understanding is that Creamsteak is currently scrubbing the stat-blocks for numerical errors.

Oh, and we decided it was good enough to charge people $25 to download it. Don't think anybody will mind.













kidding, just kidding....


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2004)

"Just" finished all the statblocks. Had to make a lot of weird edits to little things. Specifically, all the different types of notation people use. I also added equipment to a number of under-equipped NPCs, and economized the equipment for one character (a +1 nat armor bonus was 1000 gold cheaper than having a +4 instead of +5 breastplate) to add extra potions.

And I made one of the spellcasters slightly more nasty by buying scrolls of higher level spells than he could cast, caster level checks to succeed though. All with his extra cash, I made everyone come up as "precisely" equipped to the DMG as possible.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 20, 2004)

Sounds great, was just checking.


----------



## Shallown (Feb 26, 2004)

Been a while since we saw this. Is anybody else waiting?


----------



## Allanon (Feb 26, 2004)

Yup, I'm very interested in the completed version. That and I'm itching for a chance to contibute to the next one.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 26, 2004)

Word on the grapevine is that good news is coming... probably today.

As a matter of fact, I have a copy of the final .pdf right here on my computer... [whistles innocently]


----------



## Shallown (Feb 26, 2004)

Merak it's not nice to tease the masses. that's why I didn't blather on and on how great it looked or what a fantastic product it is, especially for free. that would just be cruel and mean.   

We want them to like us. Or at least some of use do.   

::Waiting quietly for reveiws::


----------



## Bauglir (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product ^_^

I take it since there's a final pdf now that the only delay is getting it onto RPGNow?  (kind of ironic really, given the name)


----------



## Shallown (Feb 26, 2004)

Not really a delay, more that those who have advanced copies are just giddy with excitement.

later


----------



## Trainz (Feb 26, 2004)

Hell, I'm the one who initiated this project and I don't even have the PDF (damn ISP).

As soon as it is on RPG now I will post CD3.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm still waiting for it.    And hope to work on # 3.


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> As soon as it is on RPG now I will post CD3.




You can keep an eye on it here - 

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2500

It'll be ready as soon as they get the chance to handle it.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 27, 2004)

[Keanu] _Woah..._ [/Keanu]

Are you the one Mark who came up with that description ? :

"The marilith, Blasphemy, has spent many years building up her complex and gathering minions to her aid. It is up to a strong group of adventurers to remove her from this plane, permanently, either for the good of all or in an effort to replace her as a rising evil force for others to fear. 

With thirty encounter areas, and many traps, this adventure is big enough to be run over several sessions. Although designed as a 14th-level adventure, many of the encounters and tactics used by the creatures within border on the VERY difficult side. Experienced DMs might want to be prepared to give their players a break if they begin to complain, cry, or wimper... "

It. Is. Brilliant.


----------



## Shallown (Feb 27, 2004)

Bump for the Whole ENWorld to see.


----------



## handforged (Feb 27, 2004)

Once it is truly ready for download, it might be a good idea to post a new thread with the link, since probably only the folks who participated are reading this far into this thread.

~hf


----------



## Trainz (Feb 27, 2004)

Absolutely.

And an announcement on the main page.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 27, 2004)

I just downloaded it.  looks great.


----------



## eryndel (Feb 27, 2004)

Same here,

You guys (the editors and layout team) did a bang up job on spiffifying (is that a word) it.

Great job!

Werner


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

The announcements have now been made (but will take some time to work through the various systems).  So, even before the "official" word has gotten out, we've already had a few dozen downloads and some very kind feedback.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 27, 2004)

I love it Mark. It's great.

BTW, I applied all the parameters you gave me last night on CD2 , and sent it to Shallown to edit it some more (traps and doors). You should have it very soon.


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2004)

You, Shallown, Merak, Creamsteak, trentonjoe, and all of the contributors have really worked your asses off to make this happen.  Congrats and well done to all of you!


(Here's that link, again... http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=2500  )


----------



## Wycen (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice job on all fronts.


----------



## tarchon (Feb 28, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> [Keanu] _Woah..._ [/Keanu]
> their players a break if they begin to complain, cry, or wimper... "



Speaking of editing, "whimper" usually has an 'h'.


----------



## tarchon (Feb 28, 2004)

It does look nice.  Some of the editing changes in my entries are kind of... weird, like the ghost bard now has notations for prepared spells.  I think maybe in the future it would be a good idea to give the original authors a chance to check the edited version out first, since editing can be kind of a dicey business sometimes.


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Speaking of editing, "whimper" usually has an 'h'.




Thanks. Fixed that.


----------

